# // Lysandra's set&gif shop //



## andrea (Feb 27, 2012)

*WORKERS*


Lysandra
Misao (on a break)
Sera (on a break)



*RULES*


Don't spam the thread
You must be a member for *at least a week* to request
*All signatures must be off*
For best results provide *high quality stock*
Allow 5-7 days for completion of your project
*Rep and credit* the worker or the shop



*REQUEST FORM*




> Type:
> Stock: linked/tagged &make sure it WORKS!
> Size/time (for gifs):
> Effects/border/text/etc:





*EXAMPLES*



*Spoiler*: _:_ 




















​


----------



## andrea (Feb 27, 2012)

MISAO'S EXAMPLES

Avatars:


*Spoiler*: _150x150_ 



​




*Spoiler*: _150x200_ 



​



Signatures:


*Spoiler*: __ 



​




​


----------



## Sera (Feb 27, 2012)

SERA'S EXAMPLES

Avatars:


*Spoiler*: _150x150_ 



​





Signatures:


*Spoiler*: __ 








​



Transparencies:


*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## Sherlōck (Feb 27, 2012)

Awesome.

Can you make the bird,logo & text a bit brighter?


----------



## andrea (Feb 27, 2012)

Better?


----------



## Sherlōck (Feb 27, 2012)

More than Perfect. Thanks for this awesome banner.


----------



## Metaro (Feb 27, 2012)

OMGOSH  !!

_Junior set_

_ use Blueish colours If is possible orwhateveryouthinkImightlookcool
Dotted Borders_


Thanks in advance and take your time .


----------



## andrea (Feb 27, 2012)

Last Samurai said:


> More than Perfect. Thanks for this awesome banner.



Glad you like.



Metaro said:


> OMGOSH  !!
> 
> _Junior set_
> 
> ...



Doing.


----------



## andrea (Feb 27, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Metaro_


----------



## Metaro (Feb 27, 2012)

THANK YOU!!.
yOU'RE Amazing


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 27, 2012)

finally could you take this one from synns


----------



## Gold Roger (Feb 27, 2012)

Request Type: Set Transparency

Stock: 

Size: Junior

Other: I kinda just want the Pilot.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Feb 27, 2012)

Set request:

Stock: 
Text 1: The Celestial White Dragon
Text 2(Below Text 1): Byakuran
Borders: Dotted
Effects: Anything is alright BUT just don't use pinkish colors please.
Notes: I want one with text and one without it.


----------



## zetzume (Feb 28, 2012)

Type: set
Stock: 
Size: 150x200 and junior. :3
Effects: cute effects. :3 
Border: none
Other info: Do you best. c:


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Feb 28, 2012)

(First off am not great at requesting, I usually like to see what the person making it is capable of.  Also this is my first request on one of my fav Celebs. I will give credit/Rep to whoever makes them well made.)

Request type: Set
Color Scheme: Prefer black or any other darker colors. 
Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 












Size: Senior(avi)
Banner: No bigger than 750x350-400(Whatever fits best.)
Border: Dotted
Extra: I like to see Pretty lights, like neon stream.


----------



## andrea (Feb 28, 2012)

Inuyasha said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spartan1337 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





zetzume said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^Got you guys. Will do this evening or tomorrow.



Ino Yamanaka said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't understand, do you want a set or a banner? The size limit for signatures is 550x500, FYI.

Also, *sig off*.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 28, 2012)

shit ly nvm that one

do this please 



on it have 

"We Will Endz You Yo" 

make it badass 

dotted with white borders as always xD

ava on both gif if you can...

small sig 


Synn just VMed me telling me he's doing mine and i don't want two versions


----------



## andrea (Feb 28, 2012)

^Sure, np


----------



## Anarch (Feb 28, 2012)

Set request ( senior ):





make the sig smaller than the max size please

and take your time , no rush


----------



## andrea (Feb 28, 2012)

^Fem!Shepard pek

Will do.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Feb 29, 2012)

I want a Set. It does say it in there\

Also I said make the banner whatever fits best. So 5oox5oo is fine too. I just want a nice size. Not too huge.


----------



## Kirigakure Cleaveri (Feb 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Type: Avatar
Video: [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5Ayh9HTHMo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Time frame: 00:16-00:17 - where he is pointing and shouting
Size: Junior
Effects: Can you make it slower
Border: I'll let you decide
Other info: No, if you don't like something about this request, do tell.

Thanks in advance


----------



## andrea (Feb 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Inuyasha_ 











*Spoiler*: _Spartan_ 














*Spoiler*: _zetzume_ 












Ino Yamanaka said:


> I want a Set. It does say it in there\
> 
> Also I said make the banner whatever fits best. So 5oox5oo is fine too. I just want a nice size. Not too huge.



Okay, just wanted to be sure.



Kirigakure Cleaveri said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will do.


----------



## andrea (Feb 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Ino Yamanaka_ 











*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 












*Spoiler*: _Anarch_ 












*Spoiler*: _Kirigakure Cleaveri_


----------



## Anarch (Feb 29, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Spoiler*: _Anarch_



wow ! thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 29, 2012)

LY IM SOOOO HAPPY 

thats awesome :33

thanks so much :33


----------



## Kirigakure Cleaveri (Feb 29, 2012)

Thank you! Now I have Joe, a king among Goalkeepers directing traffic in my avy!


----------



## andrea (Feb 29, 2012)

Anarch said:


> wow ! thanks





Kagura said:


> LY IM SOOOO HAPPY
> 
> thats awesome :33
> 
> thanks so much :33





Kirigakure Cleaveri said:


> Thank you! Now I have Joe, a king among Goalkeepers directing traffic in my avy!



Glad you guys like


----------



## Selva (Feb 29, 2012)

omg you opened a shop?  *must request*
so, I want a senior set with 150x200 avatar.

Avatar: .
Sig: can both these stocks be in the sig?  and . Can I have a text on the sig too? "Seth Stringer: Orc Of Oppression and Revolution".

Everything else is up to you. Just don't make the sig too big :3 sorry if the stocks aren't that great. If you want, I'll try to look for something better.
sankyo and take your time


----------



## andrea (Feb 29, 2012)

Will do Selva. The stocks are fine


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Feb 29, 2012)

Senior Sized Set

Effects: whatever looks good
Border: dotted
Text: Pirate Hunter Zoro (sig)


----------



## andrea (Feb 29, 2012)

^Got you too.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Feb 29, 2012)

Ohh! so pretty, thanks!


----------



## andrea (Feb 29, 2012)

^*Sig off, Ino*


----------



## zetzume (Feb 29, 2012)

Thank you. pek
24rep. <:


----------



## andrea (Mar 1, 2012)

^Np, take your time.


*Spoiler*: _Selva_


----------



## Selva (Mar 1, 2012)

omg so pretty  thanks so much babe


----------



## andrea (Mar 1, 2012)

^You're welcome 



Roronoa Zoro said:


> Senior Sized Set
> 
> Effects: whatever looks good
> Border: dotted
> Text: Pirate Hunter Zoro (sig)




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Necessary Evil (Mar 1, 2012)

Hello _Lysandra_, good luck with your Shop, I believe that you are going to be great :33.


*Type*: Set.
*Stock*: 
*1*]
*2*] 
*Spoiler*: __ 



If you could make an extra Signature with  it would be awesome, if not it's ok.




*Size*: Senior.
*Effects*: I trust your taste, so add anything you want.
*Border*: None.
*Other info*: Take your time and make it cool.

Sorry if I requested many .


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Mar 1, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> ^You're welcome
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks will wear soon


----------



## andrea (Mar 1, 2012)

Necessary Evil said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, and will do both, no worries.



Roronoa Zoro said:


> thanks will wear soon



Glad you like.


----------



## Motochika (Mar 1, 2012)

Hello I'd like to request 3 signatures if that'd be fine.
Sizes: 350px ? 170px

Sig 1: Starts at 0:52-1:02 Is there any way that could be flipped so the text isn't backwards?

Sig 2: 1:05-1:15



Sig 3: Starts at 2:55-3:05

All of this with a thick solid black border. 

Send me a message if something should come up.


----------



## andrea (Mar 1, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Necessary Evil_ 













Motochika said:


> Hello I'd like to request 3 signatures if that'd be fine.
> Sizes: 350px ? 170px
> 
> Sig 1: Starts at 0:52-1:02 Is there any way that could be flipped so the text isn't backwards?
> ...



Doing now.


----------



## Whitebeard (Mar 1, 2012)

Type: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Effects: Up to you
Border: Dotted
Other info: Keep the text "Teresa of the Faint Smile", but make it a bit bigger and you can choose another font if you find it more appropriate, it would also be nice if you'd also keep the symbol


----------



## andrea (Mar 1, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Motochika_ 















Whitebeard said:


> Type: Set
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> Effects: Up to you
> ...



Will do later or tomorrow, need to take a break from Photoshop


----------



## Necessary Evil (Mar 1, 2012)

*Speechless* It's awesome :33. It's exactly as I wanted it to be !

Although is it a bit possible for the Avatar to show the full head ?


----------



## andrea (Mar 1, 2012)

Necessary Evil said:


> *Speechless* It's awesome :33. It's exactly as I wanted it to be !
> 
> Although is it a bit possible for the Avatar to show the full head ?



The sig was cropped that way so no, but I made a different version of the set if you prefer it. Or you can mix and match 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Motochika (Mar 1, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Spoiler*: _Motochika_




WOW amazing and so quick! Thank you so much Lysandra. You're quality is fantastic. I've certainly made me a future returnee. May you have a wonderful day!


----------



## andrea (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you but please turn off your sig


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Mar 1, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Request type:* Sig
*Color Scheme: *N/A
Stock:

*Time Frame:* (Right around 3:20)(When He enteres the Mirror) and ends 3:27(When the enemy is on the ground)
*Size:* 250x150 (or) 300x200 
*Border:* Black/white Line
*Extra:* Showing the whole Ougi. Hopefully you can try to make it very smooth so its most best watched. (Using it for Haku FC)(Which am a new Co-Owner )(Will Rep&Credit in FC)


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 1, 2012)

First time requesting here. 

Senior sized set
Stock: 
Effects: Your choosing
Border: Dotted


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 2, 2012)

Requesting a set here~



Senior size
Border: dashed or dotted


----------



## andrea (Mar 2, 2012)

Ino Yamanaka said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Basilikos said:


> First time requesting here.
> 
> Senior sized set
> Stock:
> ...



Will do.



Princess Ivy said:


> Requesting a set here~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't see the stock


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 2, 2012)

Hmm.. try this link instead:


----------



## andrea (Mar 2, 2012)

^Yeah, that one works. Will do


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 2, 2012)

yo ly 

can you make an set out of this?























something like this





or anything from tublr

dotted white borders

on sig "Your beauty and nature is what makes my life complete"

take as much time 

ava on the 3 kisses 

small sig


----------



## andrea (Mar 2, 2012)

Like a collage? I'm not too great at these, it might take some time. I'll work on it this weekend.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 2, 2012)

yeah kind of like that 

take as much time as you want


----------



## Metaro (Mar 2, 2012)

Another request 

Junior set

some little shiny  stars on it :3
borders dotted
text : ‘The tiny bird traveled to many worlds and absorbed many colours into her wings.’


Take your time pek


----------



## andrea (Mar 3, 2012)

^Okay.

Sorry guys it's taking so long, having a really busy weekend. Will try to finish all requests tonight.


----------



## zetzume (Mar 3, 2012)

Can I request again? 

ava: junior and 150x200
sig: 350x160
stock : 
dotted borders
no text ~ <:

and its a real life stock. ><"
take your time, no rush.


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 3, 2012)

Can I request again?

Type-Only Sig.

Dimension-600 x 250

Stock-

Details.-Blood & gore appreciated but not necessary.

Text-Black Beast Takasugi.

Border-Black.Thin.


----------



## andrea (Mar 3, 2012)

zetzume said:


> Can I request again?
> 
> ava: junior and 150x200
> sig: 350x160
> ...



Will do too.



Last Samurai said:


> Can I request again?
> 
> Type-Only Sig.
> 
> ...



1. The size limit for signatures for junior members is 550(w)x400(h). Is it for a different forum?
2. That stock is way too small. Please choose a better one.


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 3, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> 1. The size limit for signatures for junior members is 550(w)x400(h). Is it for a different forum?
> 2. That stock is way too small. Please choose a better one.



1)-No Problem. Do 550 x 250 then.

2)- How about this one 

​
Use the whole render in the sig. I hope you understood what I meant.


----------



## andrea (Mar 3, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Whitebeard_ 












*Spoiler*: _Ino Yamanaka_ 










*Spoiler*: _Basilikos_ 












*Spoiler*: _Princess Ivy_


----------



## andrea (Mar 3, 2012)

// *Projects*


Basilikos (remake)



 .​


----------



## Ginkurage (Mar 5, 2012)

Awesome work, I have a request.

Type: Set
Stock: 
Size: Junior
Effects: To get an idea of the character here's a video: 

Basically I imagine the set being the same sort of blue as his attacks. Just a thought though, make the set however you feel comfortable with.
Border: Solid prefered

Thanks for your time.


----------



## andrea (Mar 5, 2012)

*Rep&cred*
Let me know if you want anything changed


*Spoiler*: _Basilikos_ 












*Spoiler*: _Metaro_ 












*Spoiler*: _zetzume_ 












*Spoiler*: _Last Samurai_


----------



## andrea (Mar 5, 2012)

// *Projects*

Metaro (remake)
< you changed your name ​


----------



## andrea (Mar 5, 2012)

Guys please be more specific in the future, I can't read minds.

Metaro


*Spoiler*: __ 









I'm working on yours right now not!Kagura, I swear


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 5, 2012)

Can you make Takasugi  a bit more clear & give small text. Size-2 will be appreciated?

Take all the time you want.


----------



## andrea (Mar 5, 2012)

Last Samurai said:


> Can you make Takasugi  a bit more clear & give small text. Size-2 will be appreciated?
> 
> Take all the time you want.



You wanted the whole render in the sig. I don't think I can make him any clearer than that at that size. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Metaro (Mar 5, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> Guys please be more specific in the future, I can't read minds.
> 
> Metaro
> 
> ...



...Thank you!.


----------



## andrea (Mar 5, 2012)

Last Samurai
Better?


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 5, 2012)

lol just lol


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 5, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> You wanted the whole render in the sig. I don't think I can make him any clearer than that at that size. I'll see what I can do.



Yes that is a problem I agree.



Lysandra said:


> Last Samurai
> Better?



Though Takasugi isn't that clear but his shadow or whatever you did in background was worth it. Thanks & rep +.


----------



## andrea (Mar 5, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Ex Kagura_ 




Dammit I suck at collages 
Also there were only 2 kisses


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 5, 2012)

damn pretty fucking good 

you must of worrked your ass off ly


----------



## andrea (Mar 5, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> damn pretty fucking good
> 
> you must of worrked your ass off ly



Let's say yes 
But glad you like anyway 


*Spoiler*: _Blue Bombardment_ 




Rep&cred


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 5, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Spoiler*: _Basilikos_


Superb. 

Thank you so much and sorry for the trouble.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Mar 5, 2012)

*Type:* Signature
*Stock:* 
*Size:* Senior. As long as its big and within the boundaries of the rules!
*Effects:* I'll leave this up to you, whatever you think looks good!
*Border:* Dotted please 
*Other info:* Not that I'm aware of  I suppose, try to make it really vibrant!​


----------



## andrea (Mar 5, 2012)

// *Projects*

​


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 5, 2012)

*Request:* Set
*Avy:* 
*Sig:* 
*Size:* Senior
*Border:* Just don't make it rounded
*Notes:* Make the sig starting above the guy's head

Take your time


----------



## andrea (Mar 5, 2012)

// *Projects*

​


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 5, 2012)

Type: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Effects: nothing really just hope its awesome. magical looking perhaps? or beautiful.
Border: what you think is best
Other info: The avy on jackie chan oh and the talismans should not be blocked and more of the focus of the set. also somehow block the mini text.

vm when your done please


----------



## andrea (Mar 6, 2012)

// *Projects*



zetzume (remake)​


----------



## andrea (Mar 7, 2012)

*Rep&cred*
Let me know if you want anything changed


*Spoiler*: _Godaime Tsunade_ 














*Spoiler*: _Liverbird_ 












*Spoiler*: _zetzume_ 












*Spoiler*: _Senbonzakura_


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 7, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Rep&cred*
> Let me know if you want anything changed
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Liverbird_



Epic epic epic!


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 7, 2012)

set

avas 







only the redhead

sig 



horizontal sig on it " So It Begins , CARD SLASH "

all dotted with white borders


----------



## andrea (Mar 7, 2012)

You again 

Will do


----------



## andrea (Mar 7, 2012)

Kagura <Dammit I keep calling you that :<
Sayaka


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 7, 2012)

smaller please and i will love you but its awesome


----------



## andrea (Mar 7, 2012)

This good?

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vash (Mar 7, 2012)

2 ava's please.

 (150x150)

 (150x150 and 150x200, will rep twice)

dotted white borders.

Thanks


----------



## andrea (Mar 7, 2012)

// *Projects*

​


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 7, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Rep&cred*
> Let me know if you want anything changed
> 
> 
> ...



it is really beautiful

thank you


----------



## zetzume (Mar 7, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Rep&cred*
> Let me know if you want anything changed
> 
> 
> ...



~Thanks... :33
~its better.:3


----------



## Motochika (Mar 7, 2012)

Can I get an avy and sig gif set?

Time: 3:34-3:36
Avy: 125x125 (Under 100 kib)
Sig: 350x170, with a crimson red solid border

Should anything occur do message me. Thank you!


----------



## andrea (Mar 8, 2012)

// *Projects*

​


----------



## andrea (Mar 8, 2012)

*Rep&cred*
Let me know if you want anything changed


*Spoiler*: _Jak_ 










*Spoiler*: _Motochika_


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 8, 2012)

Are you doing any hiring? 


*Spoiler*: _Examples_ 



;;;;


----------



## andrea (Mar 8, 2012)

Not at the moment, sorry 

But thanks for the offer.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh well. I'll make a request, then!

*Request: *Avatar
*Stock: *
*Size: *150 x 200

Everything else is up to you.


----------



## Motochika (Mar 8, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Spoiler*: _Motochika_




Mmmm me gusta! Thank you for the work Lysandra!


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Mar 8, 2012)

Type: Set.
Stock: 
Size: Senior.
Effects: Up to you*
Border: Dotted
Miscellaneous: Keep the text _"Rippling Ophelia'_, but make it a bit bigger and you can choose another font if you find it more appropriate, it would also be nice if you'd also keep the symbol.



Lysandra said:


> *Spoiler*: _Whitebeard_



*If possible, could the effects be similar to what you did for Whitebeard, though perhaps a different colour (blue or a green?). I liked the look of his set and knew of similar stocks.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## andrea (Mar 8, 2012)

// *Projects*

​


----------



## Sera (Mar 8, 2012)

Senior sized set please!

Stock:


----------



## Gold Roger (Mar 8, 2012)

Type: Set.

Stock: 

Size: Junior.

Effects: Water or Bubbly (If not, then up to you)

Border: Up to you

Miscellaneous: Can there be text that says "New World"


----------



## Vash (Mar 8, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Rep&cred*
> Let me know if you want anything changed
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Jak_



Awesome, thanks


----------



## Aleeight (Mar 9, 2012)

Type: Set
Stock: 
Size: Junior
Effects: I am not sure what to do with a lineart. If you choose to color it, either gold, orange and/or light purple will be good. 
Border: Solid
Other info: If you feel like another way is better, feel free to try it out. As I said before, I am not certain what to request for a lineart. Also, please take off the ninja panda and the clan symbols in the corners.

Thank you so much for this!


----------



## Billie (Mar 9, 2012)

Type: Avatar
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Effects: You choice
Border: none


----------



## andrea (Mar 9, 2012)

// *Projects*





​


----------



## andrea (Mar 9, 2012)

*Rep&cred*
Let me know if you want anything changed


*Spoiler*: _Atlantic Storm_ 










*Spoiler*: _X Drake_ 












*Spoiler*: _Kushinα_


----------



## Sera (Mar 9, 2012)

Could I have it a tad brighter please? Other than that, it's wonderful! Thank you.


----------



## andrea (Mar 9, 2012)

Kushinα said:


> Could I have it a tad brighter please? Other than that, it's wonderful! Thank you.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sera (Mar 9, 2012)

Perfect! Thanks again.


----------



## andrea (Mar 9, 2012)

*Rep&cred*
Let me know if you want anything changed


*Spoiler*: _Inuyasha_ 












*Spoiler*: _Aleeight_ 












*Spoiler*: _Joo_


----------



## Aleeight (Mar 9, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Rep&cred*
> Let me know if you want anything changed
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Aleeight_


This is absolutely perfect! I didn't expect you to fill in the lines as extensively as you did so thank you! I am definitely coming back here. pek


----------



## andrea (Mar 9, 2012)

Aleeight said:


> This is absolutely perfect! I didn't expect you to fill in the lines as extensively as you did so thank you! I am definitely coming back here. pek



Thank you, I'm glad you like it :33


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 9, 2012)

hey lovely i see your bored  

sig colorize like the avas you made 











colorful and and experiment a lot  

dotted white borders 

on sig " The girl in my dream that leads me to my destiny.."

just have some fun


----------



## andrea (Mar 9, 2012)

Oh I'll "experiment" alright


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 9, 2012)

May I have this as an ava?




This as a sig.


----------



## andrea (Mar 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Kagster_ 











ThePseudo said:


> May I have this as an ava?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^Will do.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 9, 2012)

hmmm can you fix the wording.....

it looks like something by an amateur ......

hey im just giving my critics

you dont have to make it that small it can be the same size as my current


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 9, 2012)

or like the same size as the brittana one :33


----------



## andrea (Mar 9, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> hmmm can you fix the wording.....
> 
> it looks like something by an amateur ......
> 
> ...





Sayaka said:


> or like the same size as the brittana one :33



But I _am_ an amateur 

The problem is I don't know where to put it, I don't wanna hide their faces.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 9, 2012)

take a look at synns style

don't go too over bored on the effects and textures and focus on the colorizing use the smudging technique to blend the pics more

darken some edges and also don't use sparks 

luminosity and saturation is your friend 

that and overlay and opacity as well

for the wording use the outline tool


----------



## andrea (Mar 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _ThePseudo_ 














Sayaka said:


> take a look at synns style
> 
> don't go too over bored on the effects and textures and focus on the colorizing use the smudging technique to blend the pics more
> 
> ...



Alright I'll redo it tomorrow.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 9, 2012)

I love it!


----------



## Lucrecia (Mar 10, 2012)

*Type*: Set. And the avatar animated with their face.
*Stock*: 
*Size*: senior
*Effects*: Nice effects would be nice.
*Border*: Solid (black)
*Other info*: Text: _Always by your side_

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Mar 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Type:* Set
*Border:* Black/White


(1080)

Zendaya/Bella(Combine Both the Avi's together.)
*Avi:*
*Bella:* 2: 02 - 2:03
*Zendaya:* 0: 23- 0: 25

*Sig:* 2: 32- 2: 42(Right when the show the over view of them dancing ending with Zendaya)

*Size:* Avi- 150x150 Sig- Average size for this.

*Effects:* Shine small lights, (like passing through once in awhile, on Set)(If you can)


----------



## andrea (Mar 10, 2012)

// *Projects*

. 
​


----------



## Ghost (Mar 10, 2012)

Hey, Lysandra! I'd like to have this transparent


----------



## andrea (Mar 10, 2012)

^*Sig off*


Saikyou said:


> Hey, Lysandra! I'd like to have this transparent



I did yours first since it was a 5min job. Working on the rest of my projects now.


----------



## Ghost (Mar 10, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> ^*Sig off*
> 
> 
> I did yours first since it was a 5min job. Working on the rest of my projects now.



Yeah, I thought you could do it, ty. Also, opsie, sorry I forgot.


----------



## andrea (Mar 10, 2012)

^Your sig is _still_ on


----------



## Ghost (Mar 10, 2012)

is it off now? I shows for me does it for you? dunno how to get it off from older posts. D:


----------



## andrea (Mar 10, 2012)

Edit > advanced > uncheck Show your signature (underneath all the post icons)


----------



## Ghost (Mar 10, 2012)

"Go Advanced" button really avoided my eye sight for a while, dound it now.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Mar 10, 2012)

Saikyou said:


> is it off now? I shows for me does it for you? dunno how to get it off from older posts. D:



Just go to your post and press "Edit" and it'll show the post where you can rewrite it, But press "Go Advanced" Then it'll take you to another page with the message still, just scroll down and you'll see some 'checked boxes' Just press the box with "Show your Signature." Its very simple


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 10, 2012)

Set request
Stock- 

Avatar request
Stock- 

Borders/effects etc up to you

Will rep twice, thanks in advance


----------



## andrea (Mar 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Sayaka_ 









// *Projects*


​


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 10, 2012)

*Request:* 3 Avatars
*Stock1:* 
*Stock2:* 
*Stock3:* 
*Borders:* Just don't make them rounded
*Size:* Senior(150x150) and Profile picture(170x170)

Take your time


----------



## andrea (Mar 10, 2012)

// *Projects*



​


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 10, 2012)

pretty nifty just change the text and use the outline tool 

something like this


----------



## andrea (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## Sayaka (Mar 10, 2012)

that's what i am taking about thanks doll


----------



## Oturan (Mar 10, 2012)

requesting set
stock: 
ava: Junior
text: "I want to protect the person important to me..."
with and without ^^
sig: don't make it too small
borders: dotted
thks in advance!


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Mar 10, 2012)

Set request:
Stock: 
Text: I shall subject you to so much pain and misery that you'll be lost in eternal suffering!
Border: Dotted
Notes: I want one with text and one without it.


----------



## andrea (Mar 11, 2012)

// *Projects*





​


----------



## andrea (Mar 11, 2012)

*Rep&cred*
Let me know if you want anything changed


*Spoiler*: _Lucrecia_ 














*Spoiler*: _Ino Yamanaka_ 












*Spoiler*: _Santoryu_


----------



## andrea (Mar 11, 2012)

*Rep&cred*
Let me know if you want anything changed


*Spoiler*: _Liverbird_ 












*Spoiler*: _Oturan_


----------



## andrea (Mar 11, 2012)

*Rep&cred*
Let me know if you want anything changed


*Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Mar 11, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Rep&cred*
> Let me know if you want anything changed
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_



It was done well. 

I'd rep you but I'm 24'd for now.


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 11, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Spoiler*: _Santoryu_



Looks lovely.

Thank you.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 11, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Rep&cred*
> Let me know if you want anything changed
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Liverbird_



Just what I asked for and really quick. Thanks


----------



## Oturan (Mar 11, 2012)

it's beautiful. Thank you!


----------



## andrea (Mar 11, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> It was done well.





Santoryu said:


> Looks lovely.
> 
> Thank you.





Liverbird said:


> Just what I asked for and really quick. Thanks





Oturan said:


> it's beautiful. Thank you!



Glad you guys like


----------



## Lucrecia (Mar 12, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Rep&cred*
> Let me know if you want anything changed
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Lucrecia_


I like it. I just want it less pink it's too much (or no pink don't know what will look better) and the size of the sig should be like this:



I hope it's ok .


----------



## andrea (Mar 12, 2012)

Lucrecia said:


> I like it. I just want it less pink it's too much (or no pink don't know what will look better) and the size of the sig should be like this:
> 
> I hope it's ok .



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lucrecia (Mar 12, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks. It's beautiful <3.


----------



## andrea (Mar 12, 2012)

Lucrecia said:


> Thanks. It's beautiful <3.



Glad you like.

Also, I've updated the examples in the OP on the first page. Everyone have a look if you wish.


----------



## Vash (Mar 12, 2012)

2 ava's please





Senior size. Dotted borders and any effects you want.

Thank you


----------



## Lucrecia (Mar 12, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> Glad you like.
> 
> Also, I've updated the examples in the OP on the first page. Everyone have a look if you wish.



Oh, ok. Now I know what I kind of sig I'll let you make next time 

Thanks again


----------



## andrea (Mar 12, 2012)

// *Projects*

​


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 12, 2012)

i guess I'm too addicted 

set







another combined sig 

ava on Brittany gif style

on sig " High School Sweethearts, The Reunion of two flames, Marry me

dotted white borders make it beautiful or make it something similar to this for the sig


----------



## andrea (Mar 12, 2012)

^I guess you are 

// *Projects*

​


----------



## andrea (Mar 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Jak_ 










*Spoiler*: _Sayaka_


----------



## Sera (Mar 12, 2012)

Stock:

Avatar: 
Sig: 

(Some of the 'dividing' lines between the different pictures on the sig are a little roughly trans'd. If you could clean it up, that would be great too.) 

Thank you!


----------



## andrea (Mar 12, 2012)

Kushinα said:


> Stock:
> 
> Avatar:
> Sig:
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sera (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you. 

I have to spread.


----------



## andrea (Mar 12, 2012)

^No probs


----------



## luminaeus (Mar 12, 2012)

Type: Set
Stock:  
Size: Junior
Effects: Not too fancy; just make it look good~
Border: dotted white
Other info: Looking forward to the outcome~

May I ask; there isn't a post requirement to request, right?


----------



## andrea (Mar 12, 2012)

^No, but there is a *turn off your signature* requirement.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 12, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Spoiler*: _Jak_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow nice job i love it


----------



## luminaeus (Mar 12, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> ^No, but there is a *turn off your signature* requirement.



Gah, I'm very sorry.

I realized this after I posted, but got here too late.

Just like me, screwing something up


----------



## Cornbreesha (Mar 12, 2012)

Type: Set
Stock: 
Ava: 
Set: 
*Spoiler*: __ 








Size: Senior
Effects: Somthing Rain related (like the picture) for the Sig. And do what you wish with the Avatar.
Border: Rounded dotted
Other info: Try to fit both their heads with the avatar.


----------



## andrea (Mar 12, 2012)

^Getting a lot of NaruHina requests lately 

// *Projects*

Kushinα (pm)
​


----------



## Vash (Mar 13, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Spoiler*: _Jak_



Awesome, thank you


----------



## andrea (Mar 14, 2012)

*Rep&cred*
Let me know if you want anything changed


*Spoiler*: _Kushina_ 




You already repped me, no need to do it twice 








*Spoiler*: _Sasume Uchiha_


----------



## andrea (Mar 14, 2012)

*Rep&cred*
Let me know if you want anything changed


*Spoiler*: _Cornbreesha_ 





Unfortunately I couldn't do a dotted rounded border because it looked very bad, so I made you two versions of each: one dotted and one rounded.
Also the sig is both static and gif version.




*Spoiler*: _Dotted_ 













*Spoiler*: _Dotted_


----------



## luminaeus (Mar 14, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Rep&cred*
> Let me know if you want anything changed
> 
> 
> ...



Well done~ Thank you!


----------



## Cornbreesha (Mar 14, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Rep&cred*
> Let me know if you want anything changed
> 
> 
> ...



Thank You! Will rep and credit


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 14, 2012)

ly  set please 

make it really awesome 

dotted white borders 



all these pics 

on the sig " The Wild Child that can never be Taken Down" Under it "Heather Morris" 

gif ava on all pics


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 14, 2012)

edit it           .


----------



## andrea (Mar 14, 2012)

// *Projects*

​


----------



## Parallax (Mar 14, 2012)

1:43-1:49
requesting gif

Type: signature
Video: 
Time frame: 1:43-1:49
Size: senior 
Effects: no effects
Border: Solid


----------



## andrea (Mar 14, 2012)

// *Projects*

​


----------



## zetzume (Mar 14, 2012)

~Ava...  :3 

 - 150x200 

 and    - junior
~ Dotted borders. :]


----------



## andrea (Mar 15, 2012)

// *Projects*


​


----------



## TeenRyu (Mar 15, 2012)

Decided I wanted to try out some of your work; your looks really well done :33 

Stock: 

[Senior Size Set] I want that as both the Ava and the Sig, and if you could; Make the Signature say 

"I want to save this World.." 

and Do what you think will work best for the image  

also, I'd like Dotted borders. I'd love it if you could do that ^^


----------



## Ghost (Mar 15, 2012)

Green/blueish background for this would be awesome.  Or something that you think that would fit.

Same for this.


----------



## andrea (Mar 15, 2012)

// *Projects*



​




TeenRyu said:


> Decided I wanted to try out some of your work; your looks really well done :33
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



I can't see the stock. 

Afaik zerochan doesn't allow hotlinking. Either link the main page or rehost.


----------



## andrea (Mar 16, 2012)

*Rep&cred*
Let me know if you want anything changed


*Spoiler*: _Sayaka_ 












*Spoiler*: _Parallax_ 





The quality of the video was horrible 






*Spoiler*: _zetzume_ 





I still haven't seen you wear the other set I made you 






*Spoiler*: _Saikyou_ 











*TeenRyu* - you still haven't fixed your stock.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 16, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Rep&cred*
> Let me know if you want anything changed
> 
> 
> ...



i see you really like pink...

can you make it more bluish lol xD (pinks not my fav color)

also could Heather Morris be smaller?

and more fun fonts please


----------



## zetzume (Mar 16, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Rep&cred*
> Let me know if you want anything changed
> 
> 
> ...



I wear it for two or one half day. 
~ And Thanks. <3 <3


----------



## andrea (Mar 16, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> i see you really like pink...
> 
> can you make it more bluish lol xD (pinks not my fav color)
> 
> ...



Okay. And by "Heather Morris" you mean the text right?


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 16, 2012)

yeah   .


----------



## andrea (Mar 16, 2012)

^
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 16, 2012)

thanks ly


----------



## Rosie (Mar 16, 2012)

Requesting an avie :33

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: something simple

Thanks!


----------



## andrea (Mar 16, 2012)

^Will do later today


----------



## Gold Roger (Mar 16, 2012)

Type: Set.

Stock: 

Size: Junior. (Avy Preferably 150x150 please)

Effects: Up to you

Border: Up to you

Miscellaneous: Can there be text that says "Son Of The King"

EDIT: Sig off my bad.


----------



## andrea (Mar 16, 2012)

^*Sig off*

// *Projects*

 < link to stock not working
​


----------



## Fatality (Mar 16, 2012)

Senior Set

Avatar: 0:58 to 1:01
Signature: 0:23to 0:26
Red/Black Borders

Reps and Cred will be guaranteed


----------



## Metaro (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi 

Junior set

Dotted Borders.
Avatar in the guy.
[sp=edit]
se Redish colors.

edit*
Humm I'm not sure about the redish.
Make it look romantic 

[/sp]



Thanks in advance .


----------



## andrea (Mar 16, 2012)

// *Projects*

 < link to stock not working


​


----------



## Urouge (Mar 17, 2012)

can you make a set lys

thank you

size: senior

black bold borders




gif ava all the faces please


----------



## andrea (Mar 17, 2012)

// *Projects*

 < link to stock not working



​


----------



## Melodie (Mar 17, 2012)

*Type:* set.
Stock: ()
*Size:* Senior.
*Effects:* Up to you!
*Border :* Dotted
*Text :* Melodie​


----------



## andrea (Mar 17, 2012)

// *Projects*

 < link to stock not working




​


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Mar 17, 2012)

Set request:
Stock: , Alternate Link:
Border: Dotted
Text: Cloud Strife

EDIT: What the fucking fuck? I never forget to turn my sig off. Sorry about that :/


----------



## andrea (Mar 17, 2012)

^*Sig off*, please.

// *Projects*







​
Will be done by tomorrow evening, guys


----------



## Premature Rapture (Mar 18, 2012)

Stock/Render: 
Note: Use Center & Bottom.
Center's Text: Perfection Path
Bottom's Text: Tobi Heretic Path
Size: 300px ? 50px
Example: 

Stock/Render: 
Note: Use Center & Bottom.
Center's Text: Perfection Path
Bottom's Text: Tobi Heretic Path
Size: 300px ? 50px
Example:


----------



## andrea (Mar 18, 2012)

*Rep&cred*
Let me know if you want anything changed


*Spoiler*: _TeenRyu_ 














*Spoiler*: _Rosie_ 










*Spoiler*: _Inuyasha_


----------



## andrea (Mar 18, 2012)

*Rep&cred*
Let me know if you want anything changed


*Spoiler*: _Metaro_ 












*Spoiler*: _Kenji boy_ 












*Spoiler*: _Melodie_ 














*Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_


----------



## andrea (Mar 18, 2012)

Fatality said:


> Senior Set
> 
> Avatar: 0:58 to 1:01
> Signature: 0:23to 0:26
> ...



*Request denied* because you requested the same thing in another shop.

// *Projects*

​


----------



## andrea (Mar 18, 2012)

Premature Rapture said:


> Stock/Render:
> Note: Use Center & Bottom.
> Center's Text: Perfection Path
> Bottom's Text: Tobi Heretic Path
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Metaro (Mar 18, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Rep&cred*
> Let me know if you want anything changed
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Metaro_



!!! lolyouusedblue

Thank you So much!!!


----------



## Premature Rapture (Mar 18, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Omg. So sorry. please I accidently added "Tobi". Can you remove "Tobi" and it just say "Heretic Path"
Also...Can I request more? How long did that take?

Thank you, Im giving you cred and anything you want!!


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 18, 2012)

ly  

idk if joo will ever get this done so i'm going to move my request from his shop to yours....i canceled it 



> set
> 
> I'm gonna PM you the pics since they are inappropriate
> 
> ...



small text


----------



## andrea (Mar 18, 2012)

Premature Rapture said:


> Omg. So sorry. please I accidently added "Tobi". Can you remove "Tobi" and it just say "Heretic Path"
> Also...Can I request more? How long did that take?
> 
> Thank you, Im giving you cred and anything you want!!





Yes you can request more. Took me about 5 minutes. The hardest part was figuring out what font to use lol.



Metaro said:


> !!! lolyouusedblue
> 
> Thank you So much!!!



It's magenta 

Glad you like :33



Sayaka said:


> ly
> 
> idk if joo will ever get this done so i'm going to move my request from his shop to yours....i canceled it
> 
> ...



_Those_ pics again 

Will do


----------



## Metaro (Mar 18, 2012)

^ D:.

Reps+ :WOW.


----------



## Urouge (Mar 18, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Rep&cred*
> Let me know if you want anything changed
> 
> 
> ...



wow you really did a good job + reps thank you very much i Will come back


----------



## Rosie (Mar 18, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Rep&cred*
> Let me know if you want anything changed
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much! It looks great


----------



## Premature Rapture (Mar 18, 2012)

Repped + Credited!

Stock/Render:

Text: Genin
Size: 148px ? 68px


Stock/Render:

Text: Chunin
Size: 148px ? 68px

Stock/Render:

Text: Special Jounin
Size: 148px ? 68px

Stock/Render:

Text: Jounin
Size: 148px ? 68px


Text: Sannin
Size: 148px ? 68px


Stock/Render:

Text: Mod
Size: 148px ? 68px



Text: Admin
Size: 148px ? 68px


Text: Hokage
Size: 148px ? 68px


Text: Global Mod.
Size: 148px ? 68px


Size: 148px ? 68px

No text ^^


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 18, 2012)

Set
Senior size
Dotted border
Try to avoid cropping out any parts of the picture for the sig, please
Effects are up to you


----------



## andrea (Mar 18, 2012)

// *Projects*


​


----------



## Premature Rapture (Mar 18, 2012)

Text: Hozuki
Size: 300px ? 50px

^^ Size is different

Stock: 
Text: Mizukage
Size: 148px ? 68px


Text: Admin
Size: 148px ? 68px


Text: Raikage
Size: 148px ? 68px


Text: Kazekage
Size: 148px ? 68px


----------



## Vash (Mar 18, 2012)

Ava please 


(Can I have 150x150 and 150x200 versions please (Will rep twice)

Could you add a rain effect like you added to this image?



Thank you


----------



## andrea (Mar 18, 2012)

// *Projects*


. 
​


----------



## TeenRyu (Mar 18, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Rep&cred*
> Let me know if you want anything changed
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _TeenRyu_



Amazing, love it


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 19, 2012)

thanks ly


----------



## andrea (Mar 19, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> thanks ly



Thanks to you for your patience :33

Other requests will be completed soon, I did Saya's first cause the pics were hot


----------



## Oturan (Mar 19, 2012)

requesting sig
stock:
borders: dotted
effects/details: *None*

requesting ava
stock: 
size: junior
borders: dotted
effects/details: *None*


----------



## andrea (Mar 19, 2012)

^You still haven't credited me anywhere for the last set. I trust this won't be the case with this one.

// *Projects*

. 

​


----------



## Daylight (Mar 20, 2012)

Am I allowed to copy-paste a request I made in another thread to this one if it seems like the other thread isn't active? If not just ignore me, otherwise:



Daylight said:


> Request Type: Set
> Size: Senior
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ghost (Mar 20, 2012)

I'd like a fitting background for this: 

dark(ish) theme would be nice.


----------



## andrea (Mar 20, 2012)

*Rep&cred*
Let me know if you want anything changed


*Spoiler*: _Premature Rapture_ 




The link for the Chunin stock isn't working. Also, in the future please don't link stocks to sites that require login. Download your images and upload them to imgur.com or a similar site.


----------



## andrea (Mar 20, 2012)

*Rep&cred*
Let me know if you want anything changed


*Spoiler*: _Premature Rapture (cont.)_ 












*Spoiler*: _Basilikos_ 












*Spoiler*: _Jak_


----------



## andrea (Mar 20, 2012)

*Rep&cred*
Let me know if you want anything changed


*Spoiler*: _Oturan_ 




I did 2 versions: one with no effects like you asked and one with minor color adjustments. Use which one you like.
Also please don't forget to cred this time.










*Spoiler*: _Saikyou_


----------



## andrea (Mar 20, 2012)

Daylight said:


> Am I allowed to copy-paste a request I made in another thread to this one if it seems like the other thread isn't active? If not just ignore me, otherwise:



First let Sanshouo know that you want to cancel your request. Then I'll do it.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 20, 2012)

such a good girl you are hmmm im sooo proud damn


----------



## andrea (Mar 20, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> such a good girl you are hmmm im sooo proud damn


----------



## Daylight (Mar 20, 2012)

I told Sanshou it was cancelled--thank you, Lysandra, in advance.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 20, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Spoiler*: _Basilikos_


Good, thank you. 

EDIT: 24'd again.  Will rep later.


----------



## andrea (Mar 20, 2012)

Daylight said:


> I told Sanshou it was cancelled--thank you, Lysandra, in advance.


*Sig off*, please


----------



## andrea (Mar 20, 2012)

*Rep&cred*
Let me know if you want anything changed


*Spoiler*: _Daylight_ 











And turn off your sig



Basilikos said:


> Good, thank you.
> 
> EDIT: 24'd again.  Will rep later.


^Np


----------



## Vash (Mar 20, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Rep&cred*
> Let me know if you want anything changed
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Jak_



Love it 

Will wear after my current ava


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 20, 2012)

Set Request 

Size: Senior
Effects: Cool
Border: Solid
Had trouble with the stock


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 20, 2012)

use imgur bro


----------



## andrea (Mar 20, 2012)

// *Projects*

​


----------



## Oturan (Mar 20, 2012)

amazing!<3 I like what you did with the colors. Thanks
repped and will credit


----------



## Daylight (Mar 20, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Rep&cred*
> Let me know if you want anything changed
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Daylight_



Awesome! Is there any chance it could be a tiny bit darker and more contrast between the background and the kyuubi? Sorry for not being specific originally, I just wasn't sure what I wanted, but now I think I'd prefer it being slightly darker. 

I'll rep you again.


----------



## andrea (Mar 20, 2012)

Daylight said:


> Awesome! Is there any chance it could be a tiny bit darker and more contrast between the background and the kyuubi? Sorry for not being specific originally, I just wasn't sure what I wanted, but now I think I'd prefer it being slightly darker.
> 
> I'll rep you again.



Okay it will be redone tomorrow.


----------



## Premature Rapture (Mar 20, 2012)

Text: Chunnin
Size: 148px ? 68px


Text: Rogue
Size: 148px ? 68px



Text: Acad. Student
Size: 148px ? 68px



or

Text: Dead
Size: 148px ? 68px


----------



## andrea (Mar 21, 2012)

Premature Rapture said:


> Text: Chunnin
> Size: 148px ? 68px
> 
> 
> ...



 These better be the last ones


----------



## andrea (Mar 21, 2012)

*Rep&cred*
Let me know if you want anything changed


*Spoiler*: _NeoKurama_ 













*Spoiler*: _Daylight_


----------



## andrea (Mar 21, 2012)

*Rep&cred*
Let me know if you want anything changed


*Spoiler*: _Premature Rapture_


----------



## Alpha (Mar 21, 2012)

*Type:* Set
*Stock:* 
*Size:* Senior
*Effects:* What ever you feeling yo.
*Border:* What ever you think looks best yo.
*Other info:* Avatar to be guy on the left. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## andrea (Mar 21, 2012)

Alpha said:


> *Type:* Set
> *Stock:*
> *Size:* Senior
> *Effects:* What ever you feeling yo.
> ...



Let me know if you want any changes

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Premature Rapture (Mar 21, 2012)

Text: Genin
Size: 148px ? 68px



Text: Genin
Size: 148px ? 68px


Text: Special Jounin
Size: 148px ? 68px


Add text "Jounin"


Text: Jounin
Size: 148px ? 68px


Text: Raikage
Size: 148px ? 68px


----------



## andrea (Mar 21, 2012)

Premature Rapture said:


> Text: Genin
> Size: 148px ? 68px
> 
> 
> ...



Just how many more of these are there?


----------



## Sera (Mar 21, 2012)

Can I have a profile picture please? 

Stock:


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 21, 2012)

ly 

boredless

100x125 or the dimensions that fit for the img

under 500 kb

but please don't stretch it out of scrunch it up























just focus on the blond 







thanks lovely I'll give you something difficult tomorrow if you are up for it


----------



## andrea (Mar 21, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Kushina_ 




The stock was LQ so I did the best I could. Let me know if you want some sort of border.






*Spoiler*: _Sayaka_


----------



## andrea (Mar 21, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Sayaka (cont.)_ 




I did 3 versions of the last one: 125 height, cropped and 100 width


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 21, 2012)

my good they are beautiful


----------



## Sera (Mar 21, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kushina_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! It's great. Sorry, I couldn't find a HQ stock. This is the only scan available at the moment and I'm impatient.  

I don't want to be a bother, but could you tone the red down in the background please? It blends in with Kushi's hair.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 21, 2012)

wait for the last one can it be more up close to the girls then with the run baby run


----------



## andrea (Mar 21, 2012)

Kushinα said:


> Thanks! It's great. Sorry, I couldn't find a HQ stock. This is the only scan available at the moment and I'm impatient.
> 
> I don't want to be a bother, but could you tone the red down in the background please? It blends in with Kushi's hair.


That was the point 

*Spoiler*: __ 









Sayaka said:


> wait for the last one can it be more up close to the girls then with the run baby run


Like this?


----------



## Sera (Mar 21, 2012)

Sorry.  

Thank you! I have to spread. >.<


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 21, 2012)

yes thank you :33


----------



## andrea (Mar 21, 2012)

Glad you guys like


----------



## andrea (Mar 21, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Premature Rapture_


----------



## luminaeus (Mar 21, 2012)

*Type*: Set
*Stock*: 
*Size*: Junior
*Effects*: Don't add too much effects and don't remove anything, I just want this as a good avy&sig because I absolutely love the stock
*Border*: dotted white
*Other Info*: Avatar on Minato

Thanks in advance~


----------



## andrea (Mar 21, 2012)

Sasume Uchiha said:


> *Type*: Set
> *Stock*:
> *Size*: Junior
> *Effects*: Don't add too much effects and don't remove anything, I just want this as a good avy&sig because I absolutely love the stock
> ...



Gorgeous stock 


*Spoiler*: __ 



The first sig is quite small due to forum size restrictions, so I made a cropped version too.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 21, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Rep&cred*
> Let me know if you want anything changed
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _NeoKurama_



God, thank you.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 21, 2012)

ly 







gif ava on all parts 

dotted white borders 

on sig " The Sexiest Woman Alive " under it "Heather Morris"


----------



## andrea (Mar 21, 2012)

// *Projects*

​


----------



## luminaeus (Mar 21, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> Gorgeous stock
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Beautiful<3

gotta spread

edit: apparently I've rep'd as much as I can for the 24 hours. I'll have to get it tomorrow.


----------



## andrea (Mar 21, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Sayaka_


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 21, 2012)

GAAAAAAAAAAAAH 

u are getting sooo fucking good ly


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 21, 2012)

Size: 170x170
Stock: 
Effects: Up to you
Borders: None


----------



## andrea (Mar 21, 2012)

// *Projects*

​


----------



## Daylight (Mar 21, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Spoiler*: _Daylight_



Absolutely perfect! Thank you. :33


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Mar 21, 2012)

Sig request:

Text: Lelouch Vi Britannia
Border: Dotted
Ava Request: 
Border: Dotted


----------



## andrea (Mar 22, 2012)

// *Projects*

​


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 22, 2012)

Request: Set
Size - Senior
Effects - Surprise me
Text - None
Stock -



Border - Any thing that works
Other Info: I want them in the same set and a beach background.


----------



## andrea (Mar 22, 2012)

*Projects*


​


----------



## KohZa (Mar 22, 2012)

requesting an avatar.



the guy at the top .tell me if the stock is not working and also sorry if the quality is not good.i can't find a good one anywhere.


----------



## andrea (Mar 22, 2012)

^It's not great but I'll give it a shot anyway.

*Projects*



​


----------



## andrea (Mar 22, 2012)

Also a small announcement: the first post has been updated with a new look and my latest examples.


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Mar 22, 2012)

I am requesting a Gif:

Video: 
Time Frame: 0:57-1:03
Size: 300x170
Effects: No effects.
Border: Thin Black border.

Cred&Rep guaranteed.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Mar 22, 2012)

Request type: Set
Size: Senior
Stock: 
Border: Dotted
Effects: Red/black colored
Text: Cover up existing, replace with own "Even after everything, I still..."

Thanks!


----------



## andrea (Mar 23, 2012)

*Projects*





​


----------



## Sera (Mar 23, 2012)

*Request type:* Picture slideshow sig.

*Stock:*









And an avatar please:

*Stock:* 

Please don't change the background on the avatar. 

I really don't know why there are white bits on the top and bottom of the pictures.  

Thank you!


----------



## andrea (Mar 23, 2012)

*Projects*






​


----------



## Ghost (Mar 23, 2012)

Nice border for this would be cool. I give you free hands.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## andrea (Mar 23, 2012)

*Projects*







​
Sorry for the wait, guys. Working through some of these now.


----------



## andrea (Mar 23, 2012)

*Rep&cred*
Let me know if you want anything changed


*Spoiler*: _Santoryu_ 










*Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_ 












*Spoiler*: _Alisdragon_ 












*Spoiler*: _ZanCrow_ 










*Spoiler*: _HeLLzRoLLinG_ 










*Spoiler*: _Vampire Princess_


----------



## andrea (Mar 23, 2012)

*Rep&cred*
Let me know if you want anything changed


*Spoiler*: _Sera_ 












*Spoiler*: _Saikyou_


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 23, 2012)

Great job.

Thank you.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 23, 2012)

I am so amazed and I love my set.


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Mar 23, 2012)

Type: set

Stock: Either -  or if the raikiri ruins the flow in your sig - 

Size: I like the size you used on Alisdragon, so 485x250. If adjusting the size makes it any easier on you, feel free to. Size doesn't really bother me so long as it isn't tiny or isn't giant.

Effects: Whatever you think looks nice.

Border: Solid

Other info: Can the text say(in the sig) Hatake Kakashi and then in sub-text Konoha's Master Tactician? If that's too much leaving it at Hatake Kakashi or just Kakashi is fine with me.

Thanks in advance ^^


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 23, 2012)

ly set











on sig "Life as a Surfer Chick" small text "Heather Morris"

dotted white borders ava on each pic

bright colorful fun and combined not too many effects

a summer feel no PINK


----------



## KohZa (Mar 23, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Rep&cred*
> Let me know if you want anything changed
> 
> 
> ...


thx but can you make one without border plese?sry i didn;t tell you you that previously :sweat.i;ll take this one too though.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 23, 2012)

edit


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Mar 23, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Spoiler*: _HeLLzRoLLinG_



Thank you so much! I love it!


----------



## Vampire Princess (Mar 23, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Rep&cred*
> Let me know if you want anything changed
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! I have to spread.

Edit: Repped.


----------



## Bonney (Mar 24, 2012)

Signature

[sp=Stock][/sp]

Size 450 px high, what ever width works the best with the stock

Effects - something feminine, your choice hon

Border - semi-rounded

text - Nico Robin - please use a feminine font


----------



## Ghost (Mar 24, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Rep&cred*
> Let me know if you want anything changed
> 
> 
> ...



24'd ill rep you asap


----------



## Ghost (Mar 24, 2012)

fitting background and border would be cool. Also can you make it 150 x 150 ?


----------



## andrea (Mar 24, 2012)

ZanCrow said:


> thx but can you make one without border plese?sry i didn;t tell you you that previously :sweat.i;ll take this one too though.





*Projects*



​


----------



## KohZa (Mar 24, 2012)

^thx so much .


----------



## Gold Roger (Mar 24, 2012)

Type: Set.

Stock: 

Size: Junior. 

Effects: Up to you

Border: Up to you

Text: "The Will Lives On"


----------



## andrea (Mar 24, 2012)

*Projects*




​


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 24, 2012)

Type: Avatar/signature/*set*/other
Stock: Either linked or spoiler tagged
Avy

or

Sig

or

Size: *Junior*/senior/specfic size
Effects: If you have something specific in mind, tell me. Nothing really, just maybe a red/blue color scheme.  
Border: Solid, dotted, *rounded *or whatever you have in mind
Other info: Anything else I should know? 
I can't rep yet but I can get someone else to rep you. 
And if I could get another avy that's 180x250 for another forum I'd be grateful. <3
Will credit ofc.


----------



## andrea (Mar 24, 2012)

^*Sig off*

*Projects*





​


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 24, 2012)

*Request:* Set
*Stock:* 
*Borders:* Just not rounded, dotted would be nice.
*Note:* Make the avy from the top panel, the sig from the bottom panel.
*Effect:* Whatever you think suits, keep it simple.

Take your time ;D


----------



## andrea (Mar 24, 2012)

*Projects*






​


----------



## Saru (Mar 25, 2012)

*Request*: Signature (tumblr .GIF).
*Stock*: []
*Size*: 450ish x 249. I just don't want it too small.
*Border*: White/Transparent border that had a dotted black border (two border effects in one).
*Effects*: Maybe some kind of lighting change/contrast? Any kind of fading on playback would be nice also. Whatever you think looks appropriate.

I will be eagerly awaiting.


----------



## AniNation (Mar 25, 2012)

*Request:* Banner
Stock: 


*
Size:* 1000x130
*Effects:* Just have it go with this skin 
*Border:* None
*Other info:* Have text saying Capsule Corp.
You can change the size up just have it around that.


----------



## andrea (Mar 25, 2012)

*Projects*








​
Will be completed later today.


----------



## Scratchy (Mar 25, 2012)

Request: Set

Stock:  (The last 2 panels)

Size: Not too big
Effects: Whatever you think is right
Border: None


----------



## andrea (Mar 25, 2012)

*Projects*









​
*Requests are closed* until I'm done with the current list. Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## andrea (Mar 25, 2012)

*Rep&cred*
Let me know if you want anything changed


*Spoiler*: _~Kakashi~_ 












*Spoiler*: _Sayaka_ 












*Spoiler*: _Paradox_ 










*Spoiler*: _Saikyou_ 










*Spoiler*: _Gold Roger_


----------



## andrea (Mar 25, 2012)

*Rep&cred*
Let me know if you want anything changed


*Spoiler*: _Saten_ 












*Spoiler*: _Liverbird_ 












*Spoiler*: _Astral_ 










*Spoiler*: _AniNation_ 










*Spoiler*: _Scratchy_


----------



## andrea (Mar 25, 2012)

*Requests are now open*


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Mar 25, 2012)

Love it.

Thanks for doing it ^^


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 25, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Rep&cred*
> Let me know if you want anything changed
> 
> 
> ...



ohh my fucking god you have really gotten better ya know?


----------



## andrea (Mar 25, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> ohh my fucking god you have really gotten better ya know?



If you say so


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 25, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Rep&cred*
> Let me know if you want anything changed
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Saten_



Thank you. 

Will credit and force ask a bro to rep you.


----------



## Scratchy (Mar 25, 2012)

Thank you very, very much! Will rep you as soon as I can


----------



## AniNation (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks I love it.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 25, 2012)

told ya


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 25, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Rep&cred*
> Let me know if you want anything changed
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Liverbird_



I feel really bad for doing this, but could you by any chance remove the blue effects and let it be more simple, black&white maybe sharpen/note the black more.

Thank you for your effort 

It's completely ok if you don't have time to.


----------



## andrea (Mar 25, 2012)

Liverbird said:


> I feel really bad for doing this, but could you by any chance remove the blue effects and let it be more simple, black&white maybe sharpen/note the black more.
> 
> Thank you for your effort
> 
> It's completely ok if you don't have time to.



There's no need to feel bad, that's why I tell everyone to let me know if they want any changes every time I finish requests 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 25, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> There's no need to feel bad, that's why I tell everyone to let me know if they want any changes every time I finish requests
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Great, thank you


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 25, 2012)

Ok, I've got a request. 

Set
Senior size
Stock: 
Border: Whatever you think looks best
Effects: You have permission to crop out segments of the stock *IF* you deem it necessary. Maybe darker themes and colors like grays, black, darker blues, etc would work well here since that is somewhat of a theme of this character. Or if you have an idea you think will look better, then go with that. Really, it's up to you but those are just some possibilities I thought of.


----------



## andrea (Mar 25, 2012)

*Projects*

​


----------



## Bonney (Mar 25, 2012)

It is so pretty 

Amazing work Lysandra. Thank you


----------



## andrea (Mar 26, 2012)

*Projects*

​


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 26, 2012)

i hate you but i love you i need another set 

take your time 









dotted white borders 

something like the last but more effects and edgy but still not too many effects

on sig " Live life to the fullest never forget the who you are...Just be happy and be yourself" 

ava on the part she sticks her tongue out xD and one of the bored and one of those two parts gif ava


----------



## andrea (Mar 26, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> i hate you but i love you



 

*Projects*


​


----------



## Sera (Mar 26, 2012)

Sorry, changing my request! 

*Avatar:*


Can I have these two gifs re-sized to avatar size?

*Signature:*


Thanks!


----------



## Gold Roger (Mar 26, 2012)

Type: Set.

Stock: 

Size: Junior. 

Effects: Up to you

Border: Up to you

Text: "The Pirate King"

I noticed I only request to you, this is my favorite shop!


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 26, 2012)

but you don't cred


----------



## andrea (Mar 27, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> but you don't cred



He did cred the first time he wore it but not this time, true.
*Credit is a must, people*. Don't make me start ignoring requests.

*Projects*



​


----------



## Gold Roger (Mar 27, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> but you don't cred



I do. 



Lysandra said:


> He did cred the first time he wore it but not this time, true.
> *Credit is a must, people*. Don't make me start ignoring requests.




Yea I noticed that last night after I posted in here, so I edited my siggy. 


So it's there don't worry.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Mar 27, 2012)

Loved your results of my previous request, so thought I'd ask for something maybe a little more complicated. >_<

Type: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior.
Effects: Up to you
Border: Up to you
Miscellaneous:
 For the siggy, I'd like these pieces of text on the image in roughly  positions, though I don't mind if you wanna move them to suit you best:
1: ''_From infancy, they have been taught nothing but how to align one's soul._''
2: ''_A force who can oppose even the Creatures of the Abyss..._''
3: ''_A weapon of destruction, specialised to the utmost only in cutting._''
If possible, could the quotation marks be kept for each comment, so it's written literally like how I've typed it, including the italics. I don't mind the font as long as it looks old fashioned. 
If it's not too much, in the middle of the siggy could you put ''Alicia & Beth'', but in a different and larger font to the quotes? And no quotation marks for that please. 

For the avy, could it be a gif image, where you see the top twin's head first, then the second twin's head? With the same effects and border as the siggy too.

Man, hope that's not too much. 

Shall +rep and credit as usual.


----------



## andrea (Mar 27, 2012)

*Projects*




​


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Set request:
Stock: 
Text 1: Sawada Tsunayoshi 
Text 2(Place below Text 1):The Prince of the Heavenly Inferno
Border: Dotted
Effects: Something similar to this: 
Notes: I want one with text and one without it.


----------



## andrea (Mar 28, 2012)

*Projects*





​


----------



## Toroxus (Mar 28, 2012)

How's it going? :33


----------



## zetzume (Mar 28, 2012)

set~ :3 

size : junior and 150x150. :3
Gif ava . all faces. :3






~size: 500x200

scrapbook style~ :">

Thanks ly! <3


----------



## andrea (Mar 29, 2012)

*Projects*

Toroxus (PM)





​


----------



## andrea (Mar 29, 2012)

*Announcement*

 will now be working with me in this shop. She will post some examples up soon and you can start requesting from her. From now on, please specify the *worker* you would like to do your project.


----------



## andrea (Mar 29, 2012)

*Rep&cred*
Let me know if you want anything changed


*Spoiler*: _Basilikos_ 












*Spoiler*: _Sera_ 












*Spoiler*: _Sayaka_


----------



## andrea (Mar 29, 2012)

*Rep&cred*
Let me know if you want anything changed


*Spoiler*: _Gold Roger_ 












*Spoiler*: _X Drake_ 












*Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_ 














*Spoiler*: _zetzume_


----------



## Sera (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank you! :33 It's pretty.

It won't let me rep you.  NF needs to be fixed. Once its fixed, I'll definitely rep you.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 29, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Rep&cred*
> Let me know if you want anything changed
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Basilikos_


Looks amazing. 

I have just one edit request. 

Would it be possible to make the signature slightly larger so that her face is a bit more visible?


Sera said:


> Thank you! :33 It's pretty.
> 
> It won't let me rep you.  NF needs to be fixed. Once its fixed, I'll definitely rep you.


Restarting your browser and clearing its cache should fix your problems. That's worked for me and many others at least.


----------



## luminaeus (Mar 29, 2012)

*Type*: Set
*Stock*: 
*Size*: Junior
*Effects*: Same way you did my last set~
*Border*: dotted white
*Other Info*: Just like the previous set you did for me, relatively simple :3


Thanks in advance and don't worry about VM'ing me about it when your done.


----------



## andrea (Mar 29, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> Looks amazing.
> 
> I have just one edit request.
> 
> Would it be possible to make the signature slightly larger so that her face is a bit more visible?



Quite large but still within NF size limits, don't worry.


----------



## andrea (Mar 29, 2012)

*Projects*


zetzume (remake)​


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 29, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Rep&cred*
> Let me know if you want anything changed
> 
> 
> ...




pretty damn good thanks


----------



## Whitebeard (Mar 29, 2012)

Type: 2 Avatars 
Stock:


Size: Both senior, but could you also make a 150x200 version of the first one?
Effects: Up to you
Border: Dotted
Other Info: I'll rep you twice if you're not willing to do 2 ava's + a 150x200 version in one request


----------



## andrea (Mar 29, 2012)

*Projects*


zetzume (remake)​


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 29, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> Quite large but still within NF size limits, don't worry.


Sweet, thank you.

EDIT: Bloody forum says I'm 24'd.  Will rep later.


----------



## andrea (Mar 29, 2012)

prunelle's examples have been added to the OP. Feel free to request from her as well


----------



## Misao (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank you Lysandra 


*Spoiler*: _Whitebeard_ 







I take a shot at your request. Hope you don't mind


----------



## andrea (Mar 29, 2012)

*Rep&cred*
Let me know if you want anything changed


*Spoiler*: _Sasume Uchiha_ 












*Spoiler*: _zetzume_


----------



## luminaeus (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank you :3

rep'd.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 30, 2012)

ly  

set 









something simple but summer beach feel with an angel like feel 

ava on this part  and one on this part 

on sig " to simply feel the Air, the Water, and the Ground 

dotted white borders

i love you Ly


----------



## andrea (Mar 30, 2012)

^I'll try to do it later tonight


----------



## luminaeus (Mar 30, 2012)

I know it's kinda early for a request but I'm dying to have a set for this 



Size: Junior
Borders: Dotted White
Effects: Not much
Other: Avatar on the guy on the left

Is it ok if you did sort of a cropped version like you did with this?



Again, I apologize if it's too early


----------



## Ace (Mar 30, 2012)

requesting a _Slide-Show_ avatar of this []

And also can you make a signature of  for me. Thank you. :33


----------



## andrea (Mar 30, 2012)

*Projects*


​


----------



## Misao (Mar 30, 2012)

On it Stoned.

*Spoiler*: _StonedTheGoodWay_ 








Edit: Done
Let me know if you want anything changed.


----------



## Ace (Mar 30, 2012)

prunelle said:


> On it Stoned.
> 
> *Spoiler*: _StonedTheGoodWay_
> 
> ...



Beautiful sig.  Can you make the avy a lil slower please? Thanks


----------



## Misao (Mar 30, 2012)

Here


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Mar 30, 2012)

*Worker:* Anyone
*Request:* Set (transparency) (Avi + Sig) (Both Trans)
*Size:* Junior
*Stock:* 
*Text:* "The Day Will Come" - In a Fitting curvasive text please
*Effects:* Transparency - Add some effects that you see fit, but go well with the transparency and goes within the size limit. <-- This is important please, make sure its within the junior set size limits for transparencies, but please add some transparent effects. If you need an example let me know, not many but something to match it and make it look nice. Also if it wasnt obvious, I want the transparent of miku, cut out the penguins completely I dont want that part of the sig lol. Also thats the best quality I could find of that stock, it really isnt all that bad but, there is a plugin on PS that alot of people have that improves the quality of regular quality images.

Please
Thx in advance :3


----------



## Dragon (Mar 30, 2012)

Type: Set
Worker: No-one in particular 
Stock: 
Size: Junior
Effects: anything that makes it brighter and nice  (sorry Im crap at specifying )
Border: Dotted
Other info: ummm thank you


----------



## zetzume (Mar 30, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Rep&cred*
> Let me know if you want anything changed
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you lyy!!! <3


----------



## OS (Mar 31, 2012)

Worker- anyone
type- set
stock- for  for 
effects- do what you think is best for the avi and sig
borders-white and yellow
size-senior

thank you and let me know if i requested wrong


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Mar 31, 2012)

Set request: 
Stock: 
Border: Dotted
Text: May your guilt plague you.
Effects: Something dark and purplish like this: 
Notes: I want one with text and one without it.


----------



## andrea (Mar 31, 2012)

*Projects*

(Lysandra)
 (Lysandra)


​


----------



## andrea (Mar 31, 2012)

*Rep&cred*
Let me know if you want anything changed


*Spoiler*: _Sayaka_ 












*Spoiler*: _Sasume Uchiha_


----------



## andrea (Mar 31, 2012)

*Projects*

(Lysandra)

​

pru, I'll take Kyo's since I need some transparency practice, but it's probably gonna take me a while. Feel free to start on the others.
Also, you forgot your sig on at the top of the page


----------



## kyochi (Mar 31, 2012)

*Type:* avatar(s) 
*Worker:* whoever 
*Stock:* 
*Size:* senior 
*Border:* both  please :')


----------



## andrea (Mar 31, 2012)

*Projects*

(Lysandra)


​


----------



## Misao (Mar 31, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> pru, I'll take Kyo's since I need some transparency practice, but it's probably gonna take me a while. Feel free to start on the others.
> Also, you forgot your sig on at the top of the page



Got it 

Damn always have the tendency to forget about that ?‿?'






Got you


----------



## luminaeus (Mar 31, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sasume Uchiha_



Wonderful 

gotta spread and thanks :3

edit: rep'd


----------



## andrea (Mar 31, 2012)

*Rep&cred*
Let me know if you want anything changed


*Spoiler*: _~Kyo~_


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 31, 2012)

excellent :33


----------



## Metaro (Mar 31, 2012)

Ly don'tyouminificallyouly
Simple srslyItcanbereallysimple junior set
Dotted Borders

Thanks in advance


----------



## andrea (Mar 31, 2012)

^I got you


----------



## andrea (Mar 31, 2012)

*Rep&cred*
Let me know if you want anything changed


*Spoiler*: _Metaro_


----------



## Metaro (Mar 31, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Rep&cred*
> Let me know if you want anything changed
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Metaro_



 ZOMGOSH .
Thank you .


----------



## Misao (Mar 31, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Dragon_ 









*Spoiler*: _Original Sin_ 









*Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_ 










Let me know if you want something changed.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Mar 31, 2012)

prunelle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_



It's excellent but all I want changed is for there to be a dotted border please.


----------



## Misao (Mar 31, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## OS (Mar 31, 2012)

I like mine's a lot but can u please make my sig bigger? Like 450x 350?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Mar 31, 2012)

My first request from this shop 

*Avatar*
_Video link;_ 
_Time frame;_ 4:41 - 4:42
_Type;_ Avatar
_Size;_ Mod size - 150x200
_Border;_ Black/white border
_Notes; _ None

*Signature*
_Video link;_ 
_Time frame;_ 1:02-1:08 - Looping
_Type;_ Signature
_Size;_ as big as possible but HQ and within limits
_Border;_ Black/white border
_Notes; _ None.


*Signature*
_Video link;_ 
_Time frame;_ 1:10 - 1:15 - Looping
_Type;_ Signature
_Size;_ as big as possible but HQ and within limits
_Border;_ Black/white border
_Notes; _ None.


----------



## Dragon (Mar 31, 2012)

Thank you but could you please make it a little less bright (just enough so I can see the drawing ?) 

Also, if you could make it brighter in the yellow (kinda like my actual signature) way it would be awesome  

Thanks


----------



## andrea (Mar 31, 2012)

*Projects*

(Ly)
~Kyo~ (pm) (Ly)​


----------



## andrea (Mar 31, 2012)

*Rep&cred*
Let me know if you want anything changed


*Spoiler*: _~Greed~_ 












̣


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 31, 2012)

Avatar requests please.


Time: 1:38-1:39 (the guy with the Thunder jersey only)


Time: 1:42-1:46

Dotted white borders for both and senior sized. Appreciate it!


----------



## andrea (Apr 1, 2012)

^I got you


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 1, 2012)

Ly  (damn you for making me love you sooo fucking much)

set





i want the second stock in the background with the ones at there lockers in front but umm i want them in on each side and make them look at each other....

something like this...and about this size



dotted white borders

on sig " I knew the first time i saw your face we would be together, That we were soulmates."

make me cry (wearing the other set now lol)


----------



## andrea (Apr 1, 2012)

*Projects*

~Kyo~ (pm) (Ly)

 (Ly)​


----------



## zetzume (Apr 2, 2012)

Worker: Prunelle~ :3

gif ava all faces. :">












Size: junior and 150x150 l 500x300
Thankss~ <3


----------



## Melodie (Apr 2, 2012)

*Type :* Set.
*Worker:* Lysandra.
*Stock:* ()
*Size :* Senior.
*Effects :* Up to you, though not too many effects would be appreciated.
*Border :* What you see fitting.
*Text :* Melodie. ( for the sig only )
*Other info:* I would like to have Tsunade's face as an avatar. also please tell me if the stock is bad, so i can change it.


----------



## andrea (Apr 2, 2012)

*Rep&cred*
Let me know if you want anything changed
I'm having some trouble with my usual hosting site (imgur) so I uploaded to tinypic instead. Let me know if you encounter any problems with image links


*Spoiler*: _~Kyo~_ 












*Spoiler*: _Lucifer Morningstar_ 












*Spoiler*: _Sayaka_


----------



## andrea (Apr 2, 2012)

*Projects*

prunelle
. 
 . ​
Lysandra
​


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 2, 2012)

thank you i LOVE IT


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Apr 2, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Rep&cred*
> Let me know if you want anything changed
> I'm having some trouble with my usual hosting site (imgur) so I uploaded to tinypic instead. Let me know if you encounter any problems with image links
> 
> ...



ty ty ty I love it


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 3, 2012)

Senior Set request:



Notes: I don't really mind leaving most effects up to you as long you don't overdo it.

And I'd like the avy to focus on Viola's face. (The girl)


----------



## andrea (Apr 3, 2012)

*Projects*

prunelle
. 
 . ​
Lysandra
​


----------



## kyochi (Apr 3, 2012)

*Type:* avatar(s) 
*Worker:* anyone 
*Stock(s):* , , 
*Size:* senior 
*Border:*  for all 3 


Please and thank you. .-.


----------



## ℛei (Apr 3, 2012)

Hello there 

Type: trans set
Worker: Lysandra 
Stock): 
Size: senior 


If you can please add on sig a text "I'm sexy and I know it"


----------



## andrea (Apr 3, 2012)

^Could you rehost to something other than imgur? I can't see any images from them


----------



## ℛei (Apr 3, 2012)

^ Oh 

Here you go 
hope it'll work


----------



## andrea (Apr 3, 2012)

^Perfect, thanks :33
now the imgur link works too :/

*Projects*

prunelle
. 
 . ​
Lysandra


​


----------



## luminaeus (Apr 3, 2012)

*Worker:* Lysandra
*Type:* Set
*Size:* Junior
*Border:* Dotted white
*Effects:* Not much, but feel free to spice up the background.
*Text:* "Family" without the quotes, somewhere near the bottom :3
*Other Info:* Avatar on the guy on the far left with the blue band in his hair.

Work your magic~ and take as much time as you need.

thanks in advance


----------



## Gold Roger (Apr 3, 2012)

Stock: 
Worker: Whoever is available
Type: Set
Size: Junior
Border: I'll let you decide
Effects: I'll let you decide 
Text: "The Dark King" (without quotations)
Other Info: I just want it to be the old guy on the left.


----------



## andrea (Apr 4, 2012)

*Projects*

prunelle
. 
 . ​
Lysandra




​


----------



## Metaro (Apr 4, 2012)

Another simple junior set becauseiliketheblueishtonesithasalready

[sp=but]
How I like the avatar..
I want Itachi and Sasuke in the avatar , separated like comic or a line .

And The sig can be gif set or simple ...What is easier for you



I see you have too much ...


Edit* 
Take you time I can wait 

Thanks in Advance Ly.
[/sp]


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 4, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Rep&cred*
> Let me know if you want anything changed
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _X Drake_



It looks just as I pictured it - beautiful. Thank you.


----------



## andrea (Apr 4, 2012)

Metaro said:


> Another simple junior set becauseiliketheblueishtonesithasalready
> 
> [sp=but]
> How I like the avatar..
> ...



Yeah RL is being a pain, but I'll try to finish all my stuff today or tomorrow.



X Drake said:


> It looks just as I pictured it - beautiful. Thank you.



Glad you like.

*Projects*

prunelle
. 
 . ​
Lysandra





​


----------



## Metaro (Apr 4, 2012)

Loooool Did I said I can't wait ?  derp ...I meant to Say take you time I can wait orz


----------



## Dragon (Apr 4, 2012)

Excuse me, I don't mean to be rude or anything but could you please try to fix my set? Please ?

Edit: so sorry I could have sworn I had turned it off!


----------



## Basilikos (Apr 4, 2012)

^Turn off your sig first.


----------



## andrea (Apr 5, 2012)

Dragon said:


> Excuse me, I don't mean to be rude or anything but could you please try to fix my set? Please ?



Your set is/was being done by prunelle and she's currently not online. You're still on the list of unfinished sets, so she'll finish it when she comes back. If you really can't wait any longer, I can take your request instead.

And *turn off your sig*.


----------



## andrea (Apr 5, 2012)

*Rep&cred*
Let me know if you want anything changed


*Spoiler*: _Melodie_ 












*Spoiler*: _Deathgun_ 












*Spoiler*: _kyochi_ 










*Spoiler*: _Reiki_


----------



## andrea (Apr 5, 2012)

*Rep&cred*
Let me know if you want anything changed


*Spoiler*: _Sasume Uchiha_ 












*Spoiler*: _Gold Roger_ 












*Spoiler*: _Metaro_


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 5, 2012)

yay gonna wear the other set now :33

but for this request set 

for this one I'm PMing but its like the one with those pics i just have different words i want and a new pic xD


----------



## andrea (Apr 5, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> yay gonna wear the other set now :33
> 
> but for this request set
> 
> for this one I'm PMing but its like the one with those pics i just have different words i want and a new pic xD



Okay :33


----------



## Metaro (Apr 5, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Rep&cred*
> Let me know if you want anything changed
> 
> 
> ...



!! Thank you again!!


----------



## andrea (Apr 5, 2012)

*Projects*

prunelle
. 
 . ​
Lysandra
Sayaka (vm)​


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 5, 2012)

PM really but ya you can talk to me in VM if ya want


----------



## andrea (Apr 5, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> PM really but ya you can talk to me in VM if ya want



I just put it on the list so I don't forget about it


----------



## Melodie (Apr 5, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Rep&cred*
> Let me know if you want anything changed
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Melodie_



 beautiful.


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 5, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Rep&cred*
> Let me know if you want anything changed
> 
> 
> ...



Good fucking job.

*+reps*


----------



## ℛei (Apr 5, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Rep&cred*
> Let me know if you want anything changed
> 
> 
> ...



Awsomeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee .Thank you


----------



## andrea (Apr 5, 2012)

Melodie said:


> beautiful.





Deathgun said:


> Good fucking job.
> 
> *+reps*





Reiki said:


> Awsomeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee .Thank you



Glad you guys like :33


----------



## luminaeus (Apr 5, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Rep&cred*
> Let me know if you want anything changed
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Sasume Uchiha_



Thanks so much<3

gotta spread


----------



## Luffy (Apr 5, 2012)

Type: Set. I want the avatar of Shanks(the one with red hair)
Worker: Lysandra
Stock:
Size: Junior 
Effects: Whatever that can make it look cool, it's up to you 
Border: Thin Black border
Other info: N/A

Thanks in advance!


----------



## andrea (Apr 5, 2012)

*Projects*

prunelle
. 
 . ​
Lysandra
Sayaka (pm)​


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 5, 2012)

Set







Text: I'm running shit

I'd really like this to be done as fast as possible


----------



## andrea (Apr 5, 2012)

^It will probably be done tomorrow afternoon (in ~12 hours)

*Projects*

prunelle
. 
 . ​
Lysandra
Sayaka (pm)
​


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 5, 2012)

Sweet, thanks.


----------



## andrea (Apr 6, 2012)

*Rep&cred*
Let me know if you want anything changed


*Spoiler*: _Sayaka_ 












*Spoiler*: _Zeus_ 












*Spoiler*: _Super Goob_


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 6, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Rep&cred*
> Let me know if you want anything changed
> 
> 
> ...



you are certainly running shit thanks :33


----------



## Luffy (Apr 6, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Rep&cred*
> Let me know if you want anything changed
> 
> 
> ...



It's amazing!pek

Thank you soo much!:33


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 6, 2012)

*Request Type* - Set
*Stock* - 

*Size* - Senior
*Border* - Dashed
*Effects* - Darker

Just make it look nice.


----------



## andrea (Apr 6, 2012)

*Projects*

prunelle
. 
 . ​
Lysandra
​


----------



## Gold Roger (Apr 6, 2012)

Stock: 
Worker: Whoever is available
Type: Set
Size: Junior
Border: I'll let you decide
Effects: I'll let you decide 
Text: "New Era" (without quotations)


----------



## andrea (Apr 6, 2012)

*Projects*

prunelle
. 
 . ​
Lysandra
​


----------



## Lovely Hope (Apr 6, 2012)

Type: Avatar..just Sasuke's face..(without Sakura)..
 Worker: Lysandra..
 Stock:
 Size: Senior..
 Effects: As you like..
 Border: Thick Black border..

 Thanks in advance..


----------



## Ana (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi derr :33
Worker: doesn't matter
type: Sig

stock: 

Effects: up to you


----------



## Narsha (Apr 6, 2012)

My request: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Type: Set
Worker: Anyone
Stock: 
Size: Junior 
Border: Dotted




Thank you. <3


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 7, 2012)

Is it still possible to request? 

If it is:

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Type:* SET; GIF
*Video:* 
*Time frame FOR SIG:* If its okay and possible, 0:58 - 1:05. If not, 1:00 TO 1:05 of Woman Woman
*Time frame FOR AVVY:* If its possible, 0:06 to 0:08 of Wonder Woman.
*Size:* Anything that will fit here on NF and looks good.
*Effects:* Nothing.
*Border:* Dotted or solid, but thin if its possible? If not, nothing. 
*Other info:* Um, nope! Nothing else!

If its possible to do, do you think its possible for me to get a higher version of the fight up on youtube for you? It would only take about a day, I think. 




If its not possible to request here still, sorry and I'll rep you anyways.


----------



## andrea (Apr 7, 2012)

*Projects*

prunelle
. 
 . ​
Lysandra




​


----------



## andrea (Apr 7, 2012)

*Rep&cred*
Let me know if you want anything changed


*Spoiler*: _Bluebeard_ 












*Spoiler*: _Gold Roger_ 












*Spoiler*: _Lovely Hope_ 




You're not a senior yet so I made you junior avas instead. You need 1000 posts, 3000 rep points and 6 months membership to .


----------



## andrea (Apr 7, 2012)

*Rep&cred*
Let me know if you want anything changed


*Spoiler*: _Ana_ 










*Spoiler*: _Narsha_ 












*Spoiler*: _Terra Branford_ 




Second ava is a little more zoomed in on Wonder Woman.


----------



## Lovely Hope (Apr 7, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Rep&cred*
> Let me know if you want anything changed
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome..Thanks a lot pek..
will rep you soon..

*Spoiler*: __ 



I really not know a lot of things..sorry for bothering..


----------



## Sima (Apr 7, 2012)

Request: Set, please~
Worker: Doesn't matter
Size: Senior (Maybe make the signature a bit smaller than what is usually used in a senior set though, if that is not a problem.)


----------



## andrea (Apr 7, 2012)

*Projects*

prunelle
. 
 . ​
Lysandra
​


----------



## Narsha (Apr 7, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Spoiler*: _Narsha_



Thank you so much.


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 7, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Rep&cred*
> Let me know if you want anything changed
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Bluebeard_



Thanks, Lys. Will rep and cred.


----------



## Dragon (Apr 7, 2012)

Lysandra, never mind the old set, I'm sorry I bothered (not butthurt, really! ) 

I would like it if you made me a new one? If its alright? 

Request: Set
Worker: Lysandra
Size: Junior
Stock: 
Effects: not so flashy, more to the warm side
Border: dotted
And if you could make the avatar a gif that goes from Hidan's face to Deidara's it would be awesome 

Thank you and sorry for the trouble


----------



## andrea (Apr 7, 2012)

Dragon said:


> Lysandra, never mind the old set, I'm sorry I bothered (not butthurt, really! )
> 
> I would like it if you made me a new one? If its alright?
> 
> ...


It's alright and _I'm_ sorry you had to wait that long. I have no idea where pru's at :/



Lovely Hope said:


> Awesome..Thanks a lot pek..
> will rep you soon..
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Narsha said:


> Thank you so much.





Bluebeard said:


> Thanks, Lys. Will rep and cred.


Glad you guys like :33


----------



## andrea (Apr 7, 2012)

*Projects*

prunelle
. ​
Lysandra
​


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Apr 7, 2012)

Am I allowed to request again?

Requesting Gif.

Video: 
Time Frame: 1:22-1:25
Size: 400x200
Effects: No effects.
Border: Thin black border.

Thank you!


----------



## andrea (Apr 7, 2012)

^Please turn off your signature.

*Projects*

prunelle
. ​
Lysandra

​


----------



## Ana (Apr 7, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Rep&cred*
> Let me know if you want anything changed
> 
> 
> ...




Muhahaha one of my favorite games ever thank you


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 7, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Spoiler*: _Terra Branford_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my gosh! Its perfect! pek

Reps! Reps!


----------



## andrea (Apr 7, 2012)

Ana said:


> Muhahaha one of my favorite games ever thank you





Terra Branford said:


> Oh my gosh! Its perfect! pek
> 
> Reps! Reps!



Glad you guys like


----------



## andrea (Apr 8, 2012)

*Rep&cred*
Let me know if you want anything changed


*Spoiler*: _Sima_ 












*Spoiler*: _Dragon_ 












*Spoiler*: _HeLLzRoLLinG_


----------



## andrea (Apr 8, 2012)

*Announcement*

I will be leaving on a trip the following days and will not have access to NF or Photoshop. Requests are still open, I just won't be able to complete them until Thursday at least. Hopefully prunelle might be online to take care of things while I'm gone.

That's it. Feel free to request if you're okay with waiting a few days


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 8, 2012)

aww hey ly can you do a quick cute set out of this 



horizantal sig not to big 

on sig "Get ready to die BITCHES because we RUNS this town Yo"

gif ava on both girls 

dotted white borders


----------



## andrea (Apr 8, 2012)

^Sure, if you promise to take a look at the shop once in a while while I'm gone


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 8, 2012)

Yeah alright I'll keep an eye on it


----------



## andrea (Apr 8, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> Yeah alright I'll keep an eye on it



Thanks 


*Spoiler*: _Hope you like it_


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 8, 2012)

you really are getting better at this i mean really good 

thanks


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Apr 8, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Rep&cred*
> Let me know if you want anything changed
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome! Thank you so much!


----------



## Dragon (Apr 8, 2012)

Thank you so much  ITS SO CUTE !!!


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 8, 2012)

sig off


----------



## andrea (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm not even packed yet and you're already policing people around?

That's my girl


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 8, 2012)

Back again. 

Type: 3 Avatars (is that too many?)
Worker: Don't mind, but Lysandra did my previous set which is very similar to this request.
Stocks: 
Size: Senior for Y and Z, 150x200 for X
Effects: Up to you
Border: Like 
Miscellaneous: For Y and Z, could the avatar be a slideshow of each character's face/head, just like how you did . The same for X, but not a slideshow, just a 150x200 of the girl.

Thank you for putting up with my bizarre requests.


----------



## andrea (Apr 8, 2012)

^I think pru can handle it.

*Projects*

prunelle
. 
​


----------



## Sima (Apr 8, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Rep&cred*
> Let me know if you want anything changed
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Sima_



Thank you so much! I love it ^^


----------



## Necessary Evil (Apr 9, 2012)

Hello _Lysandra_; Here I'm again :33.


 Worker: _Lysandra_.
Type: Set.
Stock: 


Size: Senior.
Effects: I trust your taste, so add anything you want just make it '_smooth_'.
Border: None.
Other info: If it's possible I would like two _Signatures_ the first with effects and all, and the other one a _Transparent_ only [make the map appear as well]. On the signature only write : _Strategist_, other than that take your time and make it cool.

Again I do apologize if I asked too much, if you feel that you don't have the time for it feel free to neglect my request.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 9, 2012)

Sig request for anyone!

*Stock:* 
*Size:* Senior
*Other:* I'd like it if you could keep it as simple as possible 

Thanks


----------



## Ghost (Apr 9, 2012)

Hey, Lysandra. Could you color Naruto's eyes (red).


----------



## Le Pirate (Apr 9, 2012)

Type: Set
Worker: Anyone
Stock: 



Size: senior
Effects: Awesome-ifiy 
Border: Solid
Other info: If you could put the words 'Olympique de Marseille' somewhere on the sig in a cursive font that'd be awesome.


----------



## andrea (Apr 9, 2012)

Im not at home right now but its been noted and will be done either by prunelle or when i come back


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Apr 9, 2012)

Set request:
Worker: Lysandra
Stocks:
Stock 1: 
Stock 2: 
Text: NoelXTsuna
Everytime I see you it brings a smile to my face.
Notes: I want them put close together like a couple and I want one with text and one without text.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 9, 2012)

I cant see anything and are   you gonna wear a set of hers this time


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Apr 10, 2012)

Okay, is it working now?


----------



## Scratchy (Apr 10, 2012)

Set request
Stock:

Avatar: 
The top panel (and only the face of course)

Signature: 
The bottom panel.
Size: Not too big.
Effects:You can add one if it fits.
Also remove the text in the signature and replace with the hair colour (duh).


----------



## Motive (Apr 10, 2012)

*Type*: Transparency
*Worker*: Whoever is available

*Size*: Keep the same dimensions please~
*Effects*: None
*Border*: None


----------



## AniNation (Apr 10, 2012)

Have another request. 

Request: Banner
Stock: 
Remove the watermark from it. 

Size: 1000x130
Effects: Just have it go with this skin 
Border: None
Other info: Have text saying Fairy Tail Forum. Try and use colors like red and orange but It really doesn't matter if it looks good.


----------



## andrea (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm back 



Sayaka said:


> I cant see anything and are   you gonna wear a set of hers this time



He did wear the previous sets I made him, albeit for a short time.



Necessary Evil said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Scratchy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You two didn't credit me for your current sets. Make sure that doesn't happen again.

*Projects*

prunelle
. ​
Lysandra







​
Will be done either tomorrow or Friday.

*Requests are closed until further notice.*


----------



## Scratchy (Apr 11, 2012)

I did credit you 

Rep, no. Because I wasn't able to.


----------



## andrea (Apr 11, 2012)

Scratchy said:


> I did credit you



Where, exactly? I did see you post a few times with no credit anywhere.



> Rep, no. Because I wasn't able to.



Because...?


----------



## Scratchy (Apr 11, 2012)

Could have said it a bit fancier

My postcount was under 50. I couldn't.


----------



## andrea (Apr 11, 2012)

^That's fine, it's not the first time I do requests for people under 50 posts. Credit is enough in this case, which you didn't provide. But fine, moving on.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 11, 2012)

Don't know if this is possible:

    Type: Sig
    Source: 
    Time frame: What ever would be ideal
    Size: 550x200
    Effects: N/A
    Border: Solid


----------



## OS (Apr 11, 2012)

Type-set
Stock- for avi (just most of her head) 
for sig(vertical)
effects- What you think is good but not too much of it.
size- Max senior size for both
Border-black squared and solid.


----------



## Jackk (Apr 12, 2012)

^Lysandra said that requests are closed until further notice, people. Don't abuse her kindness.


----------



## andrea (Apr 12, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Don't know if this is possible:
> 
> Type: Sig
> Source:
> ...





Original Sin said:


> Type-set
> Stock- for avi (just most of her head)
> for sig(vertical)
> effects- What you think is good but not too much of it.
> ...



*Requests are closed until further notice.*


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 12, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Requests are closed until further notice.*



Sorry, didn't realise.


----------



## andrea (Apr 13, 2012)

*Rep&cred*
Let me know if you want anything changed


*Spoiler*: _Darkstar_ 












*Spoiler*: _Necessary Evil_


----------



## andrea (Apr 13, 2012)

*Rep&cred*
Let me know if you want anything changed


*Spoiler*: _Bleach_ 










*Spoiler*: _Saikyou_ 










*Spoiler*: _Le Pirate_ 














*Spoiler*: _Motive_ 










*Spoiler*: _AniNation_


----------



## andrea (Apr 13, 2012)

*Rep&cred*
Let me know if you want anything changed


*Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 13, 2012)

Ly 

I'll VM it to you


----------



## andrea (Apr 13, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> Ly
> 
> I'll VM it to you



Okay, I'll prolly do it next week tho


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 13, 2012)

thats fine because you need a lot of creative juice for this one


----------



## andrea (Apr 13, 2012)

*Rep&cred*
Let me know if you want anything changed


*Spoiler*: _Scratchy_


----------



## andrea (Apr 13, 2012)

*Requests are now open again*


----------



## Scratchy (Apr 13, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Rep&cred*
> Let me know if you want anything changed
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Scratchy_



Thanks, it's fantastic!


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 13, 2012)

Worth the wait! They look amazing. Cheers!


----------



## AniNation (Apr 13, 2012)

Fantastic job as usual. It's not letting me rep though.
I'll be sure to do it when it lets me/I figure it out.


----------



## andrea (Apr 13, 2012)

Scratchy said:


> Thanks, it's fantastic!





Darkstar said:


> Worth the wait! They look amazing. Cheers!



Glad you like, and sorry for the wait.



AniNation said:


> Fantastic job as usual. It's not letting me rep though.
> I'll be sure to do it when it lets me/I figure it out.



You need at least 50 posts to rep. Just make sure you credit me. I'd also like to see where this banner is being used.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 14, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Rep&cred*
> Let me know if you want anything changed
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Bleach_



Thanks! Will rep and cred!


----------



## Necessary Evil (Apr 14, 2012)

Even if I gave you a not-so-good stock you managed to do an awesome job _Lysandra_ ! Thanks a lot : )

I repped, and I will credit when I use it.


----------



## Motive (Apr 14, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Spoiler*: _Motive_



Thank you! pek


----------



## Sunako (Apr 14, 2012)

*Type:* set
*Worker:* Lysandra
*Stock:* 
*Size:* senior
*Effects:* your choice
*Border:* Solid, dotted


----------



## Necessary Evil (Apr 14, 2012)

New set request.


 Worker: _Lysandra_.
Type: Set.
Stock: 


Size: Senior.
Effects: I trust your taste, so add anything you want.
Border: None.
Other info: Take your time and make it cool.


----------



## andrea (Apr 14, 2012)

*Projects*

Lysandra
Sayaka (vm)
​


----------



## Sera (Apr 14, 2012)

Senior sized set please. :33 Could you put these two image together somehow? I know you're good at that kind of thing. 

*Worker:* Lysandra 

*Stock:*



*Effects:* That's up to you, but can you put your name at the bottom of the sig and leave the sig as big as possible?

Thank you!


----------



## andrea (Apr 14, 2012)

^Yeah, I'll add a small signature on it. Wouldn't want a repeat of _that incident_ 

*Projects*

Lysandra
Sayaka (vm)

​


----------



## Premature Rapture (Apr 15, 2012)

Stock/Render:

Text: Anbu
Size: 148px ? 68px

Stock/Render:

Text: Hunter Nin
Size: 148px ? 68px

Example:


----------



## master9738 (Apr 15, 2012)

Request Type - Set
Worker - Lysandra
Stock - 
Avatar - Try to make it focus on his face, but if you could get the jersey in there, I'd appreciate that too 


Sig - resize it to be smaller please and you could add in some special effects, but as long as I could still see his face + the ring.


Size - Junior
Border - dotted
Effects - Anything you see fit, make it nice 
Text - none
Additional Info - Make it nicee


----------



## andrea (Apr 15, 2012)

Premature Rapture said:


> Stock/Render:
> 
> Text: Anbu
> Size: 148px ? 68px
> ...



At least have the decency to reply to my VM before requesting again 

*Request denied*

*Projects*

Lysandra
Sayaka (vm)


​


----------



## andrea (Apr 15, 2012)

master9738 said:


> ^Better stock for avy



Edit your original post please.

Edit: thanks :33


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 15, 2012)

Type: Set
Worker: Doesn't matter
Stock: 
Size: 150x150 Avy, 450x150 Signature.
Effects: I have no specifics, feel free to go wild.
Border: Solid border.
Other info: I'd like the avatar to only be of Laxus, and not the surrounding people.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Oturan (Apr 15, 2012)

Requesting Set
stock: 
ava: junior and preferably of naruto ^^
sig: not too small 
borders: black and white dotted
text: Never Give Up!
with and without text please


----------



## andrea (Apr 16, 2012)

*Projects*

Sayaka (vm)




​


----------



## Imagine (Apr 16, 2012)

I'd like to request a set

Worker:whoever
Stock:
Size:Junior 
Effects:Whatever you want
Borderotted
Edit-Text:Roronoa Zoro


----------



## andrea (Apr 16, 2012)

*Projects*

Sayaka (vm)





​


----------



## Premature Rapture (Apr 16, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> At least have the decency to reply to my VM before requesting again
> 
> *Request denied*
> 
> ...



I'm sorry. I dont know what a VM is. I'm fairly new here. What happened? I apologize, for whatever I did wrong.


----------



## andrea (Apr 18, 2012)

Premature Rapture said:


> I'm sorry. I dont know what a VM is. I'm fairly new here. What happened? I apologize, for whatever I did wrong.



Check your profile. We'll continue this discussion there.


----------



## andrea (Apr 18, 2012)

*Rep&cred*
Let me know if you want anything changed


*Spoiler*: _Sayaka_ 












*Spoiler*: _Sunako_ 












*Spoiler*: _Necessary Evil_


----------



## andrea (Apr 18, 2012)

*Rep&cred*
Let me know if you want anything changed


*Spoiler*: _Sera_ 




I tried to do a gif avatar but it was too grainy 








*Spoiler*: _master9738_ 












*Spoiler*: _Vae_


----------



## andrea (Apr 18, 2012)

*Rep&cred*
Let me know if you want anything changed


*Spoiler*: _Oturan_ 














*Spoiler*: _ImagineBreakr_


----------



## Sera (Apr 18, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Rep&cred*
> Let me know if you want anything changed
> 
> 
> ...



It's so pretty. Thank you!


----------



## Melodie (Apr 18, 2012)

_*Type:*_ Set
_*Worker:*_ Lysandra
_*Stock: *_[]
_*Size:*_ 150x200 avatar
_*Effects:*_ Up to you
_*Border:*_ Up to you
_*Other info:*_ I would like to have Mei in the avatar


----------



## Ghost (Apr 18, 2012)

stock: 

i'd like to have set from this. background and effects blue(ish)

avatar 150 x 150 and sig size up to you.


----------



## andrea (Apr 18, 2012)

^*Sig off*

*Projects*

​


----------



## Imagine (Apr 18, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Rep&cred*
> Let me know if you want anything changed
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ImagineBreakr_



Thanks look great!


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 18, 2012)

thanks doll


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 18, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Rep&cred*
> Let me know if you want anything changed
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Vae_



Thanks a bunch !


----------



## teddy (Apr 19, 2012)

*{Type}*Set
*{Worker}*Lysandra
*{Stock}*Avatar~/Signature~
*{Size}*Junior
*{Effects}*Whatever you think looks right.
*{Border}*Brown dotted
*{Other Info}*Repping in advance.


----------



## andrea (Apr 19, 2012)

*Projects*


​


----------



## Suzy (Apr 19, 2012)

Hello I'd like to reguest a set
Avatar Stock 
Sig stock:   
Border: dotted
Effects: Completely up to you.
Text sig:''It feels like a dream; I've finally reached you."

Thank you ~ ^,^


----------



## andrea (Apr 19, 2012)

*Projects*



​


----------



## OS (Apr 19, 2012)

Type-set
Stock- for avi (just most of her head) 
for sig(vertical)
effects- What you think is good but not too much of it.
size- Max senior size for both
Border-black squared and solid


----------



## andrea (Apr 19, 2012)

*Projects*




​


----------



## kidhero1000 (Apr 20, 2012)

Type: Special signature gif
Video: 
Time frame: 0:01-0:18
Size: J350x197
Effects: none
Border: solid


----------



## andrea (Apr 20, 2012)

*Projects*





​


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 20, 2012)

Pming my stocks


----------



## andrea (Apr 20, 2012)

You and your nosebleed-inducing stocks 
I secretly love it

*Projects*







Sayaka (PM)​


----------



## Sera (Apr 20, 2012)

Sorry to request again, but Laix seems to be away at the moment and I need banners for the Kushina FC please. I'll rep you twice if you would like.

*Stock:*



Thank you. :3


----------



## andrea (Apr 20, 2012)

Sera said:


> I'll rep you twice if you would like.


There's no need :33

*Projects*







Sayaka (PM)​


----------



## Sora (Apr 20, 2012)

stock


dotted borders
text: The Best Player in The World
thank you


----------



## andrea (Apr 20, 2012)

*Projects*







Sayaka (PM)
​
Sorry for the wait guys. Starting on these now


----------



## andrea (Apr 20, 2012)

*Rep&cred*
Let me know if you want anything changed


*Spoiler*: _Melodie_ 












*Spoiler*: _Shirosaki_ 












*Spoiler*: _?aby_ 














*Spoiler*: _bae suzy_


----------



## andrea (Apr 20, 2012)

*Rep&cred*
Let me know if you want anything changed


*Spoiler*: _Original Sin_ 














*Spoiler*: _kidhero1000_ 




18 seconds was too much for a gif. I had to cut out the last part (with the sky).






*Spoiler*: _Sayaka_ 












*Spoiler*: _Sera_


----------



## andrea (Apr 20, 2012)

*Rep&cred*
Let me know if you want anything changed


*Spoiler*: _Sora_


----------



## Melodie (Apr 20, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Rep&cred*
> Let me know if you want anything changed
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Melodie_



Thank you, It's beautiful. You've been repped (Will credit once i use it).​


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Apr 20, 2012)

Set request:
Stock: 
Text 1: Byakuran
Text 2: Pretty Boy Swag
Border: Dotted
Worker: Lysandra
Notes: I want one with the text and one without it.


----------



## kidhero1000 (Apr 20, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Rep&cred*
> Let me know if you want anything changed
> 
> 
> ...


 Ok, that is perfectly fine. Is it possible you can make the white section of boarder completely black?


----------



## Imagine (Apr 20, 2012)

I'd like another request if its ok
Set
Worker:whoever
Stock:
Size:Junior
Effects:Whatever you want
Border: Solid


----------



## andrea (Apr 21, 2012)

kidhero1000 said:


> Ok, that is perfectly fine. Is it possible you can make the white section of boarder completely black?





*Projects*

​


----------



## Sera (Apr 21, 2012)

Beautiful! Thank you. 

I have to spread.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 21, 2012)

HOLLY SHIT


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 21, 2012)

Set
Worker:Anyone
Stock:
Size: Senior
Effects: Cool & Nice 
Border: Solid


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 21, 2012)

sig off dude


----------



## andrea (Apr 21, 2012)

Melodie said:


> Thank you, It's beautiful. You've been repped (Will credit once i use it).​





Sera said:


> Beautiful! Thank you.
> 
> I have to spread.





Sayaka said:


> HOLLY SHIT



Glad you guys like :33

And, yeah, *sig off*, people.

*Projects*


​


----------



## That Scarf Guy (Apr 21, 2012)

Would like to request a set

Type: Set
Video: 

Time frame:
Avatar -1:03 (Basically where he lifts the chess piece)
Sig - 0:40-0:43 (The Mechs fighting it out)
Size: Avvy: 125x125
        Sig: Whatever's easiest for you  

Border: Solid


----------



## andrea (Apr 21, 2012)

*Projects*



​


----------



## Suzy (Apr 21, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Rep&cred*
> Let me know if you want anything changed
> 
> 
> ...



asfjkkkllll; Oh my gawd! I love it pek Thank you !!! 

Edit: I need to spread some rep b4 reppin' you ^^''


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 21, 2012)

Request: Senior Set

Border: Dotted

Avatar: 

Details: Focus around his face mostly. Would it be alright if I get two of these, one with blending background to fill the white space and one with transparency where there's white space? If not I'd just take the latter.

Signature: 

Details: Nothing much, just make it look nice, fair colourings. Not too spazzy though.



Much thanks in advance


----------



## Grand Cross (Apr 22, 2012)

Hello.

Type: Avatar
Worker: Any is fine.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Stock: 



Effects: I have no clue. I just want it to get his anger and intensity across well. Do whatever you feel bests conveys that.
Border: Whatever you think looks best. I'm not that artsy :sweat
Size: 150x170, 100x100 and 170x220

Type: Sig
Worker: Any is a-okay. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Stock: 



Effects: White background, everything else is up to you. Whatever makes it look cool.
Border: Dotted
Text: This time, we'll be at the top.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## andrea (Apr 22, 2012)

^Stock for sig is not the best, but I'll take it.

*Projects*





​


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 22, 2012)

Sorry, guys. I be forgetting.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 22, 2012)

Ly 



Sig of the bottom part with the hugs and the top part where they look at one another

Ava on the part where Brittany asks her to prom 

On sig "With somebody who love me"

Do your thing something colorful 

Dotted white borders


----------



## andrea (Apr 22, 2012)

*Projects*






​


----------



## Duffy (Apr 22, 2012)

^avatar
boarder: dotted
size: 125x125 and another 150 x 150 plz
note: just try to include as much as you can without taking much away from the pic. like try to include all of the hat down to the jacket, and the hands.
effect: w/e



size: about 400l x 300 w
boarder: dotted
note: if the pic qty is too low, lemme kno
effect: not too much effects just do w/e effect you do to the avatar
text: ASAP Rocky <--black letters some where

rep and cred will be given, thanks


----------



## andrea (Apr 22, 2012)

*Projects*







​


----------



## santanico (Apr 22, 2012)

type: set
stock: 
avatar for each
text: "Peeta & Katniss: the star crossed lovers"
dotted borders

anything pretty will do
thanks :33


----------



## andrea (Apr 23, 2012)

^doing that so hard 

*Projects*








​


----------



## andrea (Apr 24, 2012)

*Rep&cred*
Let me know if you want anything changed


*Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_ 














*Spoiler*: _ImagineBreakr_


----------



## andrea (Apr 24, 2012)

*Rep&cred*
Let me know if you want anything changed


*Spoiler*: _NeoKurama_ 













*Spoiler*: _SilentKatana_


----------



## andrea (Apr 24, 2012)

*Rep&cred*
Let me know if you want anything changed


*Spoiler*: _Aeion_ 












*Spoiler*: _Kisabuna_ 




The white background didn't work out so well, sorry.








*Spoiler*: _Sayaka_


----------



## andrea (Apr 24, 2012)

*Rep&cred*
Let me know if you want anything changed


*Spoiler*: _Duffy_ 












*Spoiler*: _Starr_


----------



## santanico (Apr 24, 2012)

it's lovely, thank you


----------



## That Scarf Guy (Apr 24, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Spoiler*: _SilentKatana_



I love it!!! 

*Reps*


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 24, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Rep&cred*
> Let me know if you want anything changed
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Aeion_



Splendid! Thanks a bunch, rep/cred coming up


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Apr 24, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Rep&cred*
> Let me know if you want anything changed
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_



This set is REALLY great. I want only one thing done though... Can the name, "Byakuran" be added into the sig that doesn't have the other text in it?


----------



## andrea (Apr 24, 2012)

^Sure, I'll do it tomorrow though.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 24, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Rep&cred*
> Let me know if you want anything changed
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ImagineBreakr_



Amazing!!!


----------



## Santoryu (Apr 24, 2012)

Set request
Stock; 

Avatar for the guy in the middle, and on the left please.

Effects/Borders etc up to you. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Metaro (Apr 24, 2012)

Simple yeahverysimple junior set

dotted borders

Take your time and Thanks in advance


----------



## Grand Cross (Apr 25, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Rep&cred*
> Let me know if you want anything changed
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Kisabuna_
> ...


----------



## andrea (Apr 25, 2012)

*Projects*

​


----------



## Krippy (Apr 25, 2012)

Type: Set

Worker: Lysandra

Stock: 
Avatar 
*Spoiler*: __ 




The panel where Sasuke uses Susanoo to try to grab itachi



Signature

*Spoiler*: __ 




The top panel. you can't miss it.



Size: Junior

Effects: Color them in, add some badass effects if you want

Border: Dotted

Other info: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



On the signature, write "Fuck outta here with that shit" 




Thanks a bunch!


----------



## andrea (Apr 25, 2012)

^I'm sorry but I don't color manga pages. I can make you a set from it as-is if you want, though.


----------



## Krippy (Apr 25, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> ^I'm sorry but I don't color manga pages. I can make you a set from it as-is if you want, though.



That would be great, Thanks


----------



## andrea (Apr 25, 2012)

^Alright.

*Projects*


​


----------



## Ghost (Apr 25, 2012)

Could you make these transparent?


----------



## andrea (Apr 25, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> Could you make these transparent?



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Motochika (Apr 25, 2012)

I'd like to request 2 avys and 2 sigs if you'd be so kind as to indulge me Lysandra.
Source: 
Avy: Size 125x125 under 100kib with a gold border.
1st: 1:27-1:32
2nd: 3:16-3:18 (the light spinning part)
Size:350x170 & Gold Border
1st: 2:42-2:52
2nd: 3:15-3:25

If anything does arise do let me know.


----------



## Motochika (Apr 25, 2012)

I'd like to request 2 avys and 2 sigs if you'd be so kind as to indulge me Lysandra.
Source: 
Avy: Size 125x125 under 100kib with a gold border.
1st: 1:27-1:32
2nd: 3:16-3:18 (the light spinning part)
Size:350x170 & Gold Border
1st: 2:42-2:52
2nd: 3:15-3:25

If anything does arise do let me know.


----------



## andrea (Apr 25, 2012)

*Projects*



​


----------



## Ghost (Apr 25, 2012)

could you make a set out of this? dark violet/purple theme

rest up to you.


----------



## andrea (Apr 25, 2012)

*Projects*





Sayaka (vm)​


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 25, 2012)

Senior size. Minimal effects please, like very little. For the sig I want text. "Flying to the Top"


----------



## andrea (Apr 25, 2012)

*Projects*





Sayaka (vm)
​


----------



## Ace (Apr 25, 2012)

Set request

stock: 

Border: Dotted
Worker: Lysandra


----------



## andrea (Apr 25, 2012)

*Projects*





Sayaka (vm)

​
*Please note* - I am not taking on more than 10 requests per batch. 2 spots are still open, after that requests will be closed.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Apr 25, 2012)

Sig request....

Stock  

The same thing just with the miami heat.  

Stock to use


----------



## andrea (Apr 25, 2012)

*Projects*





Sayaka (vm)


​
1 spot is open


----------



## Immortal (Apr 25, 2012)

I'll take that last spot please.

Senior size set with either one of these images as the signature. Just put my name Immortal on it, other than that you can do as you please with it. Please have some sort of solid border however (not dotted)



or



and please make the avatar with this image



Thanks in advance.


----------



## andrea (Apr 25, 2012)

*Projects*





Sayaka (vm)



​

*Requests are now closed*


----------



## andrea (Apr 27, 2012)

*Rep&cred*
Let me know if you want anything changed


*Spoiler*: _Santoryu_ 












*Spoiler*: _Metaro_ 












*Spoiler*: _xKantStopx_ 












*Spoiler*: _Motochika_


----------



## andrea (Apr 27, 2012)

*Rep&cred*
Let me know if you want anything changed


*Spoiler*: _Shirosaki_ 












*Spoiler*: _Super Goob_ 












*Spoiler*: _Korra_ 












*Spoiler*: _Lebron Flocka James_ 










*Spoiler*: _Immortal_


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Apr 27, 2012)

*FUCKING SEXY BRO THANKSSSSSSS.* 

*REPs for you buddy.*


----------



## andrea (Apr 27, 2012)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> *FUCKING SEXY BRO THANKSSSSSSS.*
> 
> *REPs for you buddy.*



Glad you like 

*Requests are open again*


----------



## luminaeus (Apr 27, 2012)

*Type*: Set
*Worker*: Lysandra
*Stock*: 
*Size*: Junior; not too large not too small
*Effects*: Not too much, keep it simple but effective~
*Border*: Dotted white
*Other info*: I know the stock isn't the best and is rather large, just focus around the male in the center and the people around him. Avy on the male in the center.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ace (Apr 27, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Rep&cred*
> Let me know if you want anything changed
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you. will rep A.S.A.P


----------



## andrea (Apr 27, 2012)

^Take your time

*Projects*

​


----------



## Sera (Apr 27, 2012)

*Worker:* Lysandra 
*Type:* Set
*Stock:*  & 
*Effects:* I would like the images joined together. Please keep the colour scheme light and not heavy. Other effects are up to you.
*Other notes:* Please put your name on the signature and leave the signature as big as possible.

Thank you!


----------



## Metaro (Apr 27, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Rep&cred*
> Let me know if you want anything changed
> 
> 
> ...



pek... This made my day thank you pek.


----------



## andrea (Apr 27, 2012)

^You're very welcome :33

*Projects*

​


----------



## Motochika (Apr 27, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Rep&cred*
> Let me know if you want anything changed
> 
> 
> ...




Is it possible to slow these down? They all seem to be going too fast.


----------



## Vice (Apr 27, 2012)

Are you currently taking requests?


----------



## Ghost (Apr 28, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Rep&cred*
> Let me know if you want anything changed
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Shirosaki_



Actually, could you make this to fit my new sig you made?

sig you made:

*Spoiler*: __ 








new avatar:


----------



## Melodie (Apr 28, 2012)

_*Type:*_ Set
_*Worker:*_ Lysandra
_*Stock: *_[]
_*Size:*_ 150x200 avatar
_*Effects:*_ Up to you
_*Border:*_ Up to you
_*Note: *_ I would like to have one signature without any text and the other with 'melodie'


----------



## andrea (Apr 28, 2012)

Motochika said:


> Is it possible to slow these down? They all seem to be going too fast.



I had to speed them up a bit so the animation would look more fluid instead of a slide show. I had to cut out quite a lot of frames to keep them within size limits, especially the avatars. I'll give it a try though and send them via VM.



Vice said:


> Are you currently taking requests?



Yes, request away 

*Projects*



​


----------



## Anarch (Apr 28, 2012)

Senior set request

text on sig : Survivor of Flames

Idk if this is possible but for the sig could you add a blindfold ( or something similar) around his eyes ?

thanks in advance


----------



## andrea (Apr 28, 2012)

^I'll give it a try, shouldn't be too hard.

*Projects*




​

5 slots are open


----------



## Santoryu (Apr 28, 2012)

Thank you =p

I need to spread, I'll rep you as soon as possible.


----------



## Vice (Apr 28, 2012)

Type: Sig
Worker: Lysandra
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Effects: Any - just keep it pretty simple
Border: Solid
Other info: Put this quote in the free space to the left, so long as its not covering the banners or anything - Champions aren’t made in the gyms. Champions are made from something they have deep inside them — a desire, a dream, a vision.


----------



## andrea (Apr 28, 2012)

*Projects*





​

4 slots are open


----------



## Motochika (Apr 28, 2012)

Thank you for the work! I'll rep after I spread. XD


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Apr 28, 2012)

Set request:
Stock: 
Text 1: The Harbinger of Death
Text 2(Below Text 1): Tenkai
Border: Rounded
Worker: Lysandra
Notes: I want one with the texts and one without it


----------



## andrea (Apr 28, 2012)

*Projects*






​

3 slots are open


----------



## Ana (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi Lysandra got another request for you 

type: set  

stock: 

Could you make 2 different ava's? 
on the pokegirl in the middle that's 150x200  
and the snivy in the corner of the pic that's 150x150 :33


----------



## Luffy (Apr 28, 2012)

Type: Set
Worker: Lysandra
Stock: 
Size: Junior
Effects: Anything that can make it look cool 
Border: Thin black border
Other info: N/A

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Apr 29, 2012)

Type: Set
Worker: Lysandra
Stock: 
Size: 450x200 on sig, 150x150 on Ava
Effects: Nothing specific, I just want it to focus on Hiruzen and the kyuubi, with the text Shinobi no Kami.
Border: whatever you have in mind
Other info: None.


----------



## ℛei (Apr 29, 2012)

Hello 

can I have a senior sized trans set from this? 

Thanks and please


----------



## andrea (Apr 29, 2012)

*Projects*











slipped past my radar there but okay ​

*Requests are closed*


----------



## andrea (May 1, 2012)

*Rep&cred*
Let me know if you want anything changed


*Spoiler*: _Sasume Uchiha_ 












*Spoiler*: _Sera_ 












*Spoiler*: _Shirosaki_


----------



## andrea (May 1, 2012)

*Rep&cred*
Let me know if you want anything changed


*Spoiler*: _Melodie_ 














*Spoiler*: _Anarch_ 












*Spoiler*: _Vice_ 










*Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_


----------



## andrea (May 1, 2012)

*Rep&cred*
Let me know if you want anything changed


*Spoiler*: _Ana_ 












*Spoiler*: _Robin_ 












*Spoiler*: _~Kakashi~_ 












*Spoiler*: _Reiki_


----------



## ℛei (May 1, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Rep&cred*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Reiki_



awesomeeeeeeeeeeeee

thank you


----------



## Scratchy (May 1, 2012)

Type: Signature
Stock: 
and


Effects: Whatever makes them fit together.


----------



## Anarch (May 1, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Spoiler*: _Anarch_



thanks , it's perfect


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (May 1, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Spoiler*: _~Kakashi~_



Looks awesome, much appreciated 

I'll be wearing this on here and another forum as well, I'll credit you on the other forum as well.


----------



## Sayaka (May 1, 2012)

do whatever with the link i VM you know about of me being an an addict 



you know how i like my sets 

if its too hard tell me 

i would like to keep the nice texts on it though


----------



## Vice (May 1, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Rep&cred*
> Let me know if you want anything changed
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome, thank you.


----------



## Sourcandy (May 1, 2012)

*Type*: Avatar
*Video*: . 
*Time frame*: ~Seconds 3 and 4. Just the seconds she has her eyes closed I believe. 
*Size*: 140X140
*Effects*: None
*Border*: Rounded
*Other info*: if you think adding or removing something will make it look better go for it ^^


----------



## Sera (May 1, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Rep&cred*
> Let me know if you want anything changed
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, it's gorgeous. :33


----------



## Luffy (May 1, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Rep&cred*
> Let me know if you want anything changed
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Robin_



It's absolutely beautiful pek

Thank you soo much!!:33


----------



## Ana (May 1, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Rep&cred*
> Let me know if you want anything changed
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Ana_



THANK YOU SO MUCH!! 
I love the effect you did with it! :33


----------



## andrea (May 1, 2012)

Glad you guys like 



~Kakashi~ said:


> Looks awesome, much appreciated
> 
> I'll be wearing this on here and another forum as well, I'll credit you on the other forum as well.



Sure, no problem.



Sayaka said:


> do whatever with the link i VM you know about of me being an an addict



You should be in rehab, missy 

*Projects*


​

And yeah, requests are open, forgot to mention


----------



## Imagine (May 2, 2012)

Type: Set

Size: Senior

Stock: 

Border: Solid

Effects: Up to you

Note: I'd like the two black lines at the top and bottom removed if you cant to that then its fine.


----------



## andrea (May 2, 2012)

*Projects*



​


----------



## Zoan Marco (May 2, 2012)

Set request:

Stock: 
Senior
White dotted border
Text: Yes, my Lord
Make it with a brighter texture and awesome. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## andrea (May 3, 2012)

*Projects*




​


----------



## Norc (May 3, 2012)

I would like to request something.

*Type:* 
Set

*Size:* 
Junior

*Stock:*



*Effects:* 
Its up to you.

*Border:*
I don't want one.

*Text:* 
If you don't mind I want this one as the text.

Text size,not too big,not too small and add it to the signature not the avatar,I don't want any text for my avatar.



~Thanks in advanced


----------



## zetzume (May 3, 2012)

where's Prunelle? =) 

Type: set 


Size:125x125 and 110x110  
sig is 500x300


Stock:

Effects:
Its up to you.

Border: none


Text: none 

~Thank you. :">


----------



## andrea (May 3, 2012)

*Projects*





​


----------



## andrea (May 3, 2012)

zetzume said:


> where's Prunelle? =)



I'm sorry, last time I talked to her she was having problems with the internet at her house. I suspect she still does. Until she comes back I'll try my best to handle all requests.

*Projects*






​
3 slots are open


----------



## zetzume (May 3, 2012)

oh, I see.  wish her the best and good luck lyy~ :3


----------



## OS (May 3, 2012)

Can I have a set of this please?

Stock- 
Border-Black
Effects-Leave it up to you
Avi-A gif switching between the dog and his face. If you don't think that looks good, then just his face.
The sig just has to get most of him and the dog.

Thank you.


----------



## andrea (May 3, 2012)

*Projects*







​
2 slots are open


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 3, 2012)

Hey, requesting a set.

*Transparent avatar:* 

Size: 150x150 and using the whole person in it (not cropping out arms or head or anything).

Text: One with no text and one with the text "KD" at the bottom. 

No borders and minimal effects just to stand out a bit, exactly like: 

*Signature:* 

Can you integrate the following photos somewhere into the photo from *left to right* in order, a bit underneath the clouds.

1)  (get most of him and his hands in the sig)
2)  (get most of his body and hands with the 3 sign in it [along with his head and the rest of course])
3) 
4)  (make sure to get his hands along with the rest of him)

Effects: Make the clouds stand out a bit, up to you.

Borders: Your choice for borders, if it's needed or not. 

Text "OKLAHOMA CITY THUNDER" for the bottom black portion in white or orange colour.

Let me know if that's too much or if you have any questions. Thank you.


----------



## andrea (May 4, 2012)

^I can't see the first stock

*Projects*








​
1 slot is open


----------



## Metaro (May 4, 2012)

Me Me! 

simple junior set

avatar : 

signature :

Dotted borders

thanks in advance and take your time


----------



## Ether Nightmare (May 4, 2012)

Type: Set.
Worker: Lysandra. 
Stock: []
Size: Senior.
Effects: Anything that you want :33.
Border: One with Dotted and one of your choice :33.
Other info: I want if it's possible to focus only on Danzō Shimura [With his hand as well], I don't want Sasuke and Tobi to be in the set. :33

Sorry if I ask too much, if you want you can reject my request .


----------



## Melodie (May 4, 2012)

^ there are no slots open.


----------



## andrea (May 4, 2012)

^I was slow to close requests so it's ok.

*Projects*










​
*Requests are closed*


----------



## andrea (May 7, 2012)

Just letting everyone know that I have a couple of exams this week so it might take me a while longer to go through these requests. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Imagine (May 11, 2012)

Since you're currently busy right now i'd like to cancel my request Lysanda.


----------



## andrea (May 12, 2012)

*Announcement*

I have been extremely busy these past few weeks with exams and other RL issues and unfortunately it's just the beginning. I thought I could manage a shop in-between as well, but evidently I cannot.

I will VM/PM the finished projects to those who are still waiting but in the meantime *I am closing the shop until sometime near the end of June* or when I will have more free time and energy. I apologize for stringing everyone along for so long. If you wish to cancel your request feel free to leave me a VM saying so. If not, your project will be completed when I can spare the time.

Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## Norc (May 12, 2012)

Well in that case,I'd like to cancel my request.


----------



## andrea (Jun 25, 2012)

Shop is back up as promised, but I will be making a few rule changes:


you must be a member for *at least a week* before requesting. Postcount doesn't matter.
I will only be taking *5 requests* at a time.
from now on *I will not be remaking requests*. If you don't like it, you don't have to wear it, and you are free to take your request to another shop. I still require rep though.

*Spoiler*: _exception to this rule_ 



 if you mentioned something in your original request and I forgot to include it (text, a certain effect, border etc), or if it's something REALLY minor (color/lighting corrections, sharpening... ). To be determined on a project by project basis.



I suggest you think long and hard about what you want before requesting. If all you post is "<stock> set plx" I will assume you give me free reign to do anything I want.

I've decided to change the rules because back when I was making 10+ requests at a time I quickly became burned out and wasn't enjoying making sets anymore, which decreased the quality of my work quite a lot. Hopefully now I'll be able to make higher quality stuff for you guys.

I will also be changing the look of the first post and adding more examples eventually.

 is back and will be working in the shop again. 5 requests at a time rule only applies to me (for now). Don't forget to specify a worker.

Request away


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 25, 2012)

already requested mine  


HEMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## andrea (Jun 25, 2012)

^Right, almost forgot 


*Projects*

Sayaka (VM)

4 slots open​


----------



## Araragi (Jun 25, 2012)

do you do slideshows ?


----------



## Sera (Jun 25, 2012)

Welcome back. 

*Type:* Set
*Stock:* 
*Effects:* I don't mind, but please don't crop the image too much.

Thanks!


----------



## Imagine (Jun 25, 2012)

Lysandra is back! 

Type: Set

Stock: 

Size: Senior

Border: Solid

Effects: Up to you

Notes: I'd like the text on the left side removed


----------



## andrea (Jun 25, 2012)

NatsuDragneel said:


> do you do slideshows ?



Yes and sig off 


*Projects*

Sayaka (VM)



2 slots open​


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 25, 2012)

I would like to place an order,please. Rep and credite in return.

Type: set

Stock: 

Size: senior 

Border: solid 

Effects: up to you


----------



## andrea (Jun 25, 2012)

*Projects*

Sayaka (VM)




1 slot open​


----------



## Araragi (Jun 25, 2012)

worker: Lysandra
can you make a slide show with each image piece for a sig, starting with the name Erza thats in writing and then all the other Erza faces??? Also if you do some awesome coloring effects I promise double rep 


for the ava

*Spoiler*: __ 






for some reason it won't show as an image but there is the link




size :junior
effects: whatever you think is best
border: a solid one for the ava but if you think it looks better without it then please do what you must

 thank you


----------



## andrea (Jun 25, 2012)

*Projects*

Sayaka (VM)





No more requests​


----------



## andrea (Jun 25, 2012)

*Rep&cred*


*Spoiler*: _Sayaka_ 












*Spoiler*: _Sera_ 












*Spoiler*: _ImagineBreakr_ 












*Spoiler*: _steveht93_ 












*Spoiler*: _NatsuDragneel_ 











Requests are open
​


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 25, 2012)

Do you think you can do my previous request?


----------



## Imagine (Jun 25, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Spoiler*: _ImagineBreakr_



Thanks looks amazing.  welcome back!


----------



## andrea (Jun 25, 2012)

*Projects*



4 slots open​


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jun 25, 2012)

Set request:
Stock: 
Border: Dotted
Text: The King of Destruction
Notes: I want one with text and one without text.


----------



## Tuan (Jun 26, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



you think you can retouch these  3 photo for me? is not in great quality if you pay attention to the  edges and the background really sucks. No need  to re-size. some nice blurry background would be nice : ) thanks


----------



## andrea (Jun 26, 2012)

*Projects*





2 slots open​


----------



## Sera (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you! I love it. Will wear soon.


----------



## Melodie (Jun 26, 2012)

Welcome back Lysandra. 


*Worker :* Lysandra
*Avatar :* () 150 x 150 and 150 x 200 please :33
*Signature :* () Please tell me if the stock is terrible
*Effects :* up to you.
*border :* up to you.

Take your time ~


----------



## andrea (Jun 26, 2012)

^I assume you mean 150x150 and 150x200 for the ava 


*Projects*






1 slot open​


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 26, 2012)

gave you my results and girl you are rusty as hell 

for anime make sure to blend things and keep things neat don't go on skin and nebula and nice backgrounds.

I gave you all the info you need for Real life stocks 

it might come in handy for the future.


----------



## ℛei (Jun 26, 2012)

LISY 

request: set
size: senior
everything: up to you
stock: 

thankies


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 26, 2012)

this one is bigger so use this kk ...


----------



## andrea (Jun 26, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> gave you my results and girl you are rusty as hell



I know 



Reiki said:


> LISY



REIREI pek


*Projects*





 . 

Requests are closed​


----------



## Misao (Jun 26, 2012)

Hello. Duo to some internet problems I couldn't make it back in here to deliver a few old requests. But I'm back for the meantime to give a hand to Lis, any leftovers direct them this way, please. :]

Work examples are right .


----------



## andrea (Jun 26, 2012)

Right. Obviously you can still request from prunelle even if my slots are full 

Welcome back pru


----------



## andrea (Jun 26, 2012)

^
1. Sig off
2. I'm not taking requests. Request from prunelle or wait till I'm done with the current batch

Is it really that hard to read?


----------



## andrea (Jun 26, 2012)

I have some free time lately which is why sets are being done so fast. Don't get too used to it 

*Rep&cred*


*Spoiler*: _Lucifer Morningstar_ 













*Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_ 















*Spoiler*: _Tuan_ 












*Spoiler*: _Melodie_ 













*Spoiler*: _Reiki_ 










​


----------



## ℛei (Jun 26, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Spoiler*: _Reiki_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



agsfghafghdfsaghdvhsfdsf pek pek


I LOVE ITTTTTTTTT pek

thanks mucho 

Edit: I'm 24'd  will rep tomorrow


----------



## Melodie (Jun 26, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Spoiler*: _Melodie_



Thank you Lysandra! It's beautiful. 

As for the 150x200, the one you've linked seems tad large, doesn't it? ​


----------



## andrea (Jun 26, 2012)

^Nope, it's exactly 150x200 

If you have firefox you can right click and View Image Info.
If not


----------



## Melodie (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh yeah, it works just fine, my retardation just went a higher level.


----------



## Araragi (Jun 26, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Rep&cred*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you gotta spread (double after spread) and will cred


----------



## OS (Jun 26, 2012)

Set

Stock- 

Effects- what you think works best. Even if it's no effects.
Border- black and not curved.
Add info- Can you make an avi gif of the first 3 up front please? And maybe in a cool transition.

Thanks


----------



## andrea (Jun 27, 2012)

^Stock is pretty bad 

*Projects*
​


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 27, 2012)

yo (i am so addicted...)

I'll give you something more easier less controlling to work with (unless you up for a challenge)







on sig "Your Love Is My Remedy" 

ava



dotted white borders


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Jun 27, 2012)

Hello there.

Request: set
Size: Junior
Stock:
Effects and borders: All up to you,but it should look awesome =).

Oh and could you get rid of the text.


----------



## andrea (Jun 27, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> yo (i am so addicted...)
> 
> I'll give you something more easier less controlling to work with (unless you up for a challenge)
> 
> ...



That last stock 
I probably won't use the third stock though.



Polat Alemdar said:


> Hello there.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Why do these bad stocks keep coming at me 
Also sig off or request will be ignored

*Projects*






​


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 27, 2012)

*Set Request*

*Type:* Set
*Worker:* Lysandra
*Stock:* 
*Size:* Senior size
*Effects:* I don't mind, whatever you think is suitable
*Border:* Dotted
*Other info:* Nothing

Thank you for your time.


----------



## andrea (Jun 27, 2012)

*Projects*


 (Ly)

 (Ly)

​


----------



## Synn (Jun 27, 2012)

Polat Alemdar said:


> Hello there.
> 
> Request: set
> Size: Junior
> ...



Just noticed this is the same request you asked me to do

I'll cancel it and let Lysandra make it for you


----------



## andrea (Jun 27, 2012)

Synn said:


> Just noticed this is the same request you asked me to do
> 
> I'll cancel it and let Lysandra make it for you



Thanks for the heads up Synn.


----------



## Misao (Jun 27, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Polat Alemdar_ 




​


----------



## Dragon (Jun 27, 2012)

Type: Set
Worker: Lysandra
Stock: 
Size: Junior
Effects: Dunno, something really natural (I mean, not so overdone or too colorful) in a yellowish hue? I would like the sig to be the last image and the avatar to be a gif that goes between the first two images 
Border: no border
Other info:Thank you in advance!


----------



## Omega Reaper (Jun 28, 2012)

Type:  Signature.

Already got the image rendered, 



would just like a pretty background on it.  Color, red or pinkish like this picture.



Thanks in advance.


----------



## andrea (Jun 28, 2012)

*Rep&cred*


*Spoiler*: _Original Sin_


----------



## andrea (Jun 28, 2012)

Omega Reaper said:


> Type:  Signature.
> 
> Already got the image rendered,
> 
> ...



The stock image is not showing up for me


----------



## andrea (Jun 28, 2012)

*Projects*


 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 <- fix your stock

​


----------



## Hariti (Jun 28, 2012)

^  his stock.

As for my request..
Senior Set

White dotted border(or anything that you think fits)
No text and I'll leave effects up to you.:33


----------



## andrea (Jun 28, 2012)

Hariti said:


> ^  his stock.



Many thanks :33
prunelle will probably do your request if you don't mind.


*Projects*


 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 . 


​


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 28, 2012)

_*Look playboy i need a full set from this stock ..............
*_



_*That the link and you can do whatever you want to make it look cool..........*_


----------



## andrea (Jun 28, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Sayaka_


----------



## andrea (Jun 28, 2012)

*Projects*


 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 . 



​


----------



## andrea (Jun 28, 2012)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> _*Yo Lysandra i thought them cheer leader girl had a baby with a guy how did she turn out gay?*_



If you want to discuss Glee there's a thread for that . Please don't spam my thread.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 28, 2012)

there are two blond cheerios 

and the blond is bi the hispanic one is gay 


also thanks ly


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 28, 2012)

no....but honestly im leaning both of them as bisexuals

and please stop spamming.


----------



## Misao (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## andrea (Jun 29, 2012)

I'll take Hariti's request too if you don't mind pru

*Projects*


 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)


​


----------



## Austin (Jun 29, 2012)

Can i have a junior ava gif out of this (0:55-0:57) and can you try not too put the guy in it, just the girl. Thanks!


----------



## andrea (Jun 29, 2012)

*Projects*


 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)

 (Ly)

​


----------



## Misao (Jun 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Lebron Flocka James_ 




​


----------



## Omega Reaper (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you Prunelle, it looks great.  

I would have rep sooner, but I've been having lag problems lately.


----------



## andrea (Jun 30, 2012)

*Projects*


 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)

​
Should finish these tomorrow or Tuesday


----------



## jNdee~ (Jun 30, 2012)

Type: Set (Senior Avy)
Stock: 
Effects: Up to you


I don't need it right away, thanks


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jun 30, 2012)

Senior Sized Set, Profile Pic 

Border: dotted
Effects: whatever looks good
Text: "Last Man Standing"


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jul 1, 2012)

Requesting 3 images to be worked on....
*Stock*




All 3 are going to be gaming mats and need to be the same size that they are now. size needs to stay at 1746x1026.

Other than that, just make them look awesome, I have nothing specific I want done to them.

Please and thank you.


----------



## andrea (Jul 1, 2012)

^I'll take that one.

*Projects*


 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)


 (Ly)
​


----------



## Misao (Jul 1, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Raijin Flare_ 




​


----------



## Misao (Jul 1, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Roronoa Zoro_ 




​


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jul 1, 2012)

prunelle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Roronoa Zoro_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you

edit: repped


----------



## Stringer (Jul 1, 2012)

Hey there, requesting transparency for these two images.

Stock 1: 
Note - Do one version without batman, and another including both characters. 

Stock 2: 
Note - Remove the background but try to leave intact the shadows attached to the Superman logo. If possible, do not remove the words 'Man of Steel' located on the bottom.

No need for special effects or to re-size. Well that's about all, thanks.


----------



## andrea (Jul 1, 2012)

^I'll take this one, unless you'd like to try your hand at transparency pru.

*Projects*


 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)

NO MORE REQUESTS DIRECTED AT ME

​


----------



## andrea (Jul 1, 2012)

*Rep&cred*


*Spoiler*: _Darkstar_ 












*Spoiler*: _Dragon_ 












*Spoiler*: _Hariti_ 










​


----------



## andrea (Jul 1, 2012)

*Projects*


 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)

​
Will do these tomorrow evening or Tuesday.


*YOU CAN REQUEST*​


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 1, 2012)

Wow. That's much better than I was expecting. Thank you so much! I promise I'll rep you as soon as I'm able to (which shan't be long now). :33


----------



## Austin (Jul 1, 2012)

if it is possible, can i change my order to a set of this?

also use any effects ou think look nice!


----------



## andrea (Jul 1, 2012)

austinuzumaki said:


> if it is possible, can i change my order to a set of this?
> 
> also use any effects ou think look nice!



You don't want the gif anymore? or both?


----------



## Austin (Jul 1, 2012)

Just the set will be more than enough!


----------



## andrea (Jul 1, 2012)

^In that case I'll forward your request to prunelle and she'll probably have it done sooner 


*Projects*



 (Ly)
 (Ly)

​


----------



## Sera (Jul 1, 2012)

*Worker:* Lysandra
*Type:* Four banners for the Death Note FC
*Stock:*





Thanks!


----------



## andrea (Jul 1, 2012)

*Projects*



 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
​


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 1, 2012)

Welcome back, Lysandra/Prunelle 

2 avatars, please
Stock: 

Effects/Borders etc: Up to the worker, whatever looks best.

Just a resize


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hariti (Jul 2, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Spoiler*: _Hariti_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## zetzume (Jul 2, 2012)

Worker: prunelle
Type: ava
Stock:

size :150x150 and 100x100

can you also resize this to 150x150 



thank you! <3


----------



## master9738 (Jul 2, 2012)

Type: set
Worker: anyone, doesn't matter
Stock: For avatar (get the face + jersey):


For signature (don't make the sig too small):


Size: Junior (but if I'm able to, can the avy be 150x150)
Effects: anything you want - go crazy make it look nice
Border: dotted
Other info: thank you for your time


----------



## andrea (Jul 2, 2012)

*Projects*



 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)

 (pru)

​


----------



## Misao (Jul 2, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _austinuzumaki_ 





​


I'll do Santoryu, zetzu an' master9738 Lys.


----------



## Krippy (Jul 2, 2012)

Type: set
Worker: anyone
Stock: 
Size: Junior
Effects: Over the top. 
Border: Thin black

Thanks! :33


----------



## Misao (Jul 2, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Santoryu_ 



​



*Spoiler*: _zetzume_ 



​


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 2, 2012)

Nice 

Thank you.


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Jul 2, 2012)

Type: Set
Worker: Anyone
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Effects: Transparent set,Bold dirty text that reads "Tame a Bad Boy?" Avi focused on Yamazaki -one in middle-
Border: any is fine
Other infone


----------



## Misao (Jul 2, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _xKantStopx_ 




​


----------



## Austin (Jul 2, 2012)

hey prunelle can i ask for one more thing c:

Type: profile pic
Worker: prunelle
Stock: 
Size: Junior
Effects: any you think look good
Border: Solid


----------



## andrea (Jul 3, 2012)

*Projects*


 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)


 (pru)
​


----------



## Pseudo (Jul 3, 2012)

*Avatar:*


*Signature:*


Lysandra can do it.


----------



## Lew (Jul 3, 2012)

Type: Set
Worker: Either
Stock:  
Size: Senior

Be creative


----------



## andrea (Jul 4, 2012)

*Projects*


 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)


 (pru)
 (Ly)

​


----------



## Gold Roger (Jul 6, 2012)

*Worker*- Anyone
*Request Type*- Set.
*Stock*- 
 *Size*- Senior.
*Border*- Your Choice
*Effects*- Your Choice (Just nothing bright)
*Text:* Never Giving Up
*Additional Info*- 
Get rid of the old background with the gears and stuff and make it your own.
Also, can I have one with text and one with out?

EDIT: Sig is off now sorry.


----------



## andrea (Jul 6, 2012)

^Sig off

*Projects*


 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)


 (pru)
 (Ly)



NO MORE REQUESTS
​


----------



## andrea (Jul 6, 2012)

*Rep&cred*


*Spoiler*: _John Gotti_ 












*Spoiler*: _Unshaken Faith_ 








 (version of logo with shadow on the text, looks better on light skins)





*Spoiler*: _Sera_ 









()







​


----------



## andrea (Jul 6, 2012)

*Projects*




 (pru)
 (Ly)



YOU CAN REQUEST
​


----------



## Stringer (Jul 6, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Spoiler*: _Unshaken Faith_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect. Thanks for the work you've put into it, I appreciate it. You got yourself a new customer.


----------



## Motochika (Jul 6, 2012)

Lysandra I would like to make a request if you could be so kind as to indulge me.

A simple signature is all I request. 
Starting Time: 0:40-0:45
Size: 300x169
Border: Solid Crimson Red

Thank you very much in advance and do message me anything arises.


----------



## andrea (Jul 7, 2012)

How come I've never seen you wear any of the gifs I made you? 

*Projects*




 (pru)
 (Ly)


 (Ly)
​


----------



## jNdee~ (Jul 7, 2012)

Request

Type: Set (with senior avatar)
Stock: [sp][/sp]
Effects: Surprise me
Border: Dotted


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jul 7, 2012)

Now that I think about it, would it be possible to add some more effects to these images that you did earlier?






I'm not going to ask another shop to do it since that would be rude.


----------



## master9738 (Jul 7, 2012)

I don't know how long it's been since my last request, but I think it's been 5 days. I'm pretty new to this, so what happens now? Do I just keep waiting?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 8, 2012)

stock #1 - 
stock #2 - 

what to do :
> remove all borders/frame from stock #1 (but it needs to remain 150x150)
> make a slideshow .gif (stock #1 comes first, then #2) out of them with ~2.5-3 seconds interval
> don't add any borders, keep plain images


----------



## Grand Cross (Jul 8, 2012)

Hello


*Spoiler*: __ 



Worker: Anyone
Type: Sig
Stock: 
Size: 485 x 274
Border: Doesn't really matter; your preference.
Effects: Just make it look intense
Text: End of Bonds





*Spoiler*: __ 



Worker: Anyone
Type: Avatar
Stock: 
Size: 100 x 100, 200 x 175 and 150 x 150
Border: Doesn't really matter; your preference
Effects: Just make it look intense
Text: None




Thanks


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Jul 8, 2012)

Hello there

Request: Signature
Size: Junior
Stock: 
Effects and borders: all up to you =),but it should look awesome.


----------



## Austin (Jul 8, 2012)

master9738 said:


> I don't know how long it's been since my last request, but I think it's been 5 days. I'm pretty new to this, so what happens now? Do I just keep waiting?



Just be patient, something may have come up.


----------



## andrea (Jul 9, 2012)

Sorry guys, I was away from home this weekend.

*Signatures off, please.*



~Greed~ said:


> Now that I think about it, would it be possible to add some more effects to these images that you did earlier?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To be honest I tried adding some effects but just didn't like how they turned out. It's quite difficult to work with images so large, so I'm afraid I have to turn you down. I don't mind you requesting from another shop, in fact I strongly urge you to do so  Thank you for the rep and sorry if I wasted your time.



master9738 said:


> I don't know how long it's been since my last request, but I think it's been 5 days. I'm pretty new to this, so what happens now? Do I just keep waiting?



prunelle contacted me and told me she finished most of the earlier requests and will post them soon. Sorry for the wait


----------



## andrea (Jul 9, 2012)

*Projects*




 (pru)
 (Ly)


 (Ly)






REQUESTS ARE CLOSED FOR NOW
​
Earlier requests will be posted soon, please have a bit more patience.


----------



## Sera (Jul 9, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Rep&cred*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Sera_
> ...



Wow, these are amazing! Sorry for the late pick up. 

Thank you, Lysandra!


----------



## Misao (Jul 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Gold Roger_ 






​




*Spoiler*: _austinuzumaki_ 



​




*Spoiler*: _master9738 _ 




​




*Spoiler*: _Kenpachi Goobpachi_ 




​


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Jul 9, 2012)

all right thanks


----------



## Misao (Jul 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _NufcLew_ 




​


----------



## Misao (Jul 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Raijin Flare_ 




​


----------



## Lew (Jul 10, 2012)

prunelle said:


> *Spoiler*: _NufcLew_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I love it!!!!! Thank you. pek

Repped and cred


----------



## andrea (Jul 10, 2012)

I'll take what's left.

*Projects*


 (Ly)
 (Ly)




​


----------



## andrea (Jul 10, 2012)

*Rep&cred*


*Spoiler*: _ThePseudo_ 





Really simple; I'm willing to remake it if you want something else. Just let me know.








*Spoiler*: _Motochika_ 












*Spoiler*: _Fluttershy_ 










*Spoiler*: _Kisabuna_ 





*Turn your sig off in your request post, please.*



(, )






*Spoiler*: _Polat Alemdar_ 










​


----------



## andrea (Jul 10, 2012)

Andres379 said:


> finally could you take this one from synns



1. I have no idea what you mean.

2. You don't meet the requirements to request here anyway. Sorry.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 10, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Spoiler*: _Fluttershy_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's 146x146 

could you make it 150x150 ?

repped anyway


----------



## Motochika (Jul 10, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Spoiler*: _Motochika_




Thank you very much! Will rep and give credit!


----------



## andrea (Jul 10, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> I think it's 146x146
> 
> could you make it 150x150 ?
> 
> repped anyway



Sorry, no. The first stock had scanlines so it would be impossible for me to fill the empty space or resize it without it looking horrible. Find me the original stock or let me put a border to it, otherwise use it as-is.

I can guarantee you that no one will care your avatar is 4 pixels smaller than the limit.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 10, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> Sorry, no. The first stock had scanlines so it would be impossible for me to fill the empty space or resize it without it looking horrible. Find me the original stock or let me put a border to it, otherwise use it as-is.
> 
> I can guarantee you that no one will care your avatar is 4 pixels smaller than the limit.


ok      thx


----------



## Sherlōck (Jul 10, 2012)

Are you taking request? If so then.......

Request type- Set.

*Avatar*- 

Border- Thin Black.

Details- Just the face.

Dimension- 150x150.

*Signature-*

Border- Thin Black.

Dimension-260x400


----------



## andrea (Jul 10, 2012)

^Yes we are


*Projects*


​


----------



## Grand Cross (Jul 10, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Rep&cred*
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Kisabuna_
> 
> ...



Thank you and I apologize for that. :sweat


----------



## Pseudo (Jul 10, 2012)

I like it but do you mind putting text on the sig?

_"What do I share? What do I keep from all the strangers who sleep where I sleep?"
_


Correct any grammar mistakes I have made.

Let the the style of the text compliment the overall set please.


----------



## andrea (Jul 10, 2012)

^Sure thing, I'll do it tomorrow and VM it to you


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 10, 2012)

Type: Set
Worker: Anyone 
Stock: 
Size: Junior
Effects: Whatever you think would look nice
Border: Whatever you think would look nice
Other info: If it's possible could you make the sig and avy based on the girl on the right(black hair) and try to not have the the other two? If its too small or won't work i'll get a new stock 

Thanks alot in advance!


----------



## andrea (Jul 11, 2012)

^It's a little tricky but I'll give it a try.

*Projects*



​


----------



## andrea (Jul 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Last Samurai_ 















*Rep&cred*​
Will post Descent's later.


----------



## master9738 (Jul 11, 2012)

prunelle said:


> *Spoiler*: _master9738 _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, it looks amazing! It was worth the wait!


----------



## Sherlōck (Jul 11, 2012)

Awesome work. Using Torikos head bottom. Its my first time seeing this style. 

 Reped. Will cred when I will use.


----------



## Zoan Marco (Jul 11, 2012)

Set Request
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: White dotted
Effects: Up to you.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## andrea (Jul 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Ultear_ 











*Rep&cred*
​


----------



## andrea (Jul 11, 2012)

*Projects*


​


----------



## andrea (Jul 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Zoan Marco_ 











*Rep&cred*
​


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks so much, it's brilliant! pek


----------



## Zoan Marco (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks, looks great will wear on another forum.


----------



## andrea (Jul 11, 2012)

Glad you guys like :33 I'm trying out a different style.



Zoan Marco said:


> Thanks, looks great will wear on another forum.



Just don't forget to cred


----------



## Imagine (Jul 11, 2012)

Lysandra 

Type: Set

Size: Senior

Stock: 

Effects: Up to you


----------



## andrea (Jul 11, 2012)

*Projects*

 (Ly)
​


----------



## MageNinja10 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi,
I was wondering if I could request something If the shop is busy at the moment though, it isn't a problem at all! Feel free to put me on hold if needed. Here is my request:

Type: Signature 
Worker: Anyone
Stock: 
Size: Junior
Border: Anything that looks nice
Other: Please feel free to do anything else you want to with it Anything that you think would make the image look better. 

Thank you very much!


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 11, 2012)

Is it okay to request right now? 

If so,


*Spoiler*: __ 





*Type:* SET; GIF

*Video for Sig:* (In case I mixed things up, the video for the sig should be the Omega Beam one)
*Video for Avvy:* (In case I mixed things up, the video for the avatar should be of the girl pushing the guy around)
The download videos are only seconds long and are AVI format, too. 

*Time frame FOR SIG:* 00:16 > 00:29 
Until Darkseid, the blue-gray-black guy, is knocked out of screen by his own Omega beams. If possible? I was hoping maybe the part where she is dodging the Omega Beams in the sky could be faster than the others scenes so I could keep the rest of the frames? 

*Time frame FOR AVVY:* 00:16 > 00:21/22
Just the part where she's punching and pushing him into the barn? If possible?
(If it is possible to get a 150x150 avvy size and a 150x200 size, I would be very grateful. If not, just 150x150 please.) 

*Signature Size:* Anything that will fit here on NF and looks good.
*Effects:* Nothing.
*Border:* Dotted or solid -- do what you think looks best with the set! (:
*Other info:* Um, nope! Nothing else!




I'm trying to collect supergirl fighting gifs to use with my friends so we can be the "DC Girl Squad".   If now is a bad time or my request is a complete mess, then I apologize and will rep my sorry as well.


----------



## andrea (Jul 12, 2012)

MageNinja10 said:


> Hi,
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Please edit your post and turn off your signature.



Terra Branford said:


> Is it okay to request right now?
> 
> If so,
> 
> ...



It's fine, I like when people are specific with what they want 

*Projects*

 (Ly)




YOU CAN REQUEST


​


----------



## Ether Nightmare (Jul 12, 2012)

Type : Set.
Worker : Lysandra .
Stock : []
Size : I would like one Avatar to be Juinor size and another Senior size.
Effects : Anything you like :33.
Border : If it's not a trouble for you I would like one dotted and one dashed.
Other info : nothing .


----------



## andrea (Jul 12, 2012)

*Projects*


 (Ly)


 (Ly)


YOU CAN REQUEST


​


----------



## Riley F. (Jul 12, 2012)

Type: Signature
Size: 410 x 180
Stock: 

Freedom to do as you wish, i'd just like something nice please ^^


----------



## andrea (Jul 12, 2012)

^That image is quite small but luckily I found a higher quality version of it.


*Projects*


 (Ly)


 (Ly)



YOU CAN REQUEST


​


----------



## Ghost (Jul 12, 2012)

requesting an avatar. 150 x 150 and can i get few different versions with different borders?

stock: 

effects and stuff up to you.


----------



## andrea (Jul 12, 2012)

^Sure but fix your stock.


*Projects*


 (Ly)


 (Ly)




YOU CAN REQUEST


​


----------



## andrea (Jul 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _ImagineBreakr_ 












*Spoiler*: _Terra Branford_ 





I hope I got everything right. If it seems too LQ it's because the time frames you chose were pretty long so I had to reduce the size and quality quite a lot to keep withing NF size limits.



()






*Spoiler*: _Ether Nightmare_ 
















*Rep&cred*

​


----------



## andrea (Jul 12, 2012)

*Projects*







YOU CAN REQUEST


​


----------



## Imagine (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks Lysandra looks amazing!


----------



## MageNinja10 (Jul 12, 2012)

I turned my signature off for my last post. I completely forgot to turn it off Sorry about that!!


----------



## Omega Reaper (Jul 12, 2012)

New request.  



Image is for both avatar and signature.

Can you make two different sizes please?

150x150 and 150/200 for the avatar.

425x150 and 500x150 for signature.

No special requests, just make it look pretty like the last one.


----------



## andrea (Jul 12, 2012)

*Projects*








YOU CAN REQUEST


​


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 12, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Spoiler*: _Terra Branford_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh my gosh! Thank you so much! pek

Repping now! And will definitely credit.


----------



## andrea (Jul 13, 2012)

*Announcement*


 has kindly agreed to help us with the shop. She specializes in transparencies but can also make regular sets for those interested. View her examples here:



Welcome aboard dear and hope you have a good time here ​


----------



## Omega Reaper (Jul 13, 2012)

Welcome Sera.


----------



## Sera (Jul 13, 2012)

Thank you! My examples have now been updated. 

Sig off please~


----------



## Sera (Jul 13, 2012)

[sp=MageNinja10] 

[/sp]


----------



## andrea (Jul 13, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _MrBuu_ 












*Spoiler*: _Shirosaki_ 











*Rep&cred*

​


----------



## Grand Cross (Jul 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Worker: Lysandra
Type: Avatar
Stock: 
Size: 100 x 100, 200 x 175 and 150 x 150
Border: Doesn't really matter; your preference
Effects: Whatever looks cool
Text: None





*Spoiler*: __ 



Worker: Lysandra
Type: Sig
Stock: 
Size: 485 x 274
Border: Normal and Rounded.
Effects: JSRF is a really crazy-looking/stylistic game, so just do whatever you think brings out the best in Beat (the character in the stock).
Text: None, but it'd be cool if you can edit in the  (bottom right)




Merci.


----------



## Sherlōck (Jul 14, 2012)

*Request Type-* Banner.

*Dimension-* 800 x 300.

*Images-*

1)-

2)-

3)-

*Details-* Yes. Banner must have these three images.And second image should be intact. No effect. But effect for 1st one & 3rd one.


----------



## andrea (Jul 14, 2012)

*Projects*


 (Sera)
 (Ly)



YOU CAN REQUEST


​


----------



## zetzume (Jul 14, 2012)

Worker: Lysandra
Type: set
Stock: 
Size: 100x100 and 150x150
sig : 400x170
Border: none
Effects: looks cute~ =3 
Text: None

thanks. :3


----------



## andrea (Jul 14, 2012)

*Projects*


 (Sera)
 (Ly)

 (Ly)


YOU CAN REQUEST


​


----------



## Metaro (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi :33

[sp]
Worker: Sera
Avatar: 150x150
Signature: up to you
Effects: It can be a transparency or normal sig (white background with glitter? or what you think looks right) :33 But the avatar stays normal with the effect you think might seem great :33

stock:  

Thanks in advance

[/sp]


----------



## andrea (Jul 14, 2012)

*Projects*


 (Sera)
 (Ly)

 (Ly)
 (Sera)


YOU CAN REQUEST


​


----------



## Sera (Jul 14, 2012)

[sp=Omega Reaper]I wasn't sure about the sizes you gave for the sig. [They weren't in proportion] So I went for a happy medium. I hope that's okay.





Rep and cred please~[/sp]


----------



## andrea (Jul 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Kisabuna_ 




If you want to wear an ava on NF I strongly urge you to wear the 150x150 one, else some effects will look bad.










*Spoiler*: _zetzume_ 




Tried something different, hope you'll like it. If not let me know and I'll just make a regular set.
Also don't try to wear the 150x150 as a junior, it will look bad. Let me know and I'll make you a 125x125 one instead.








*Rep&cred*

​


----------



## andrea (Jul 14, 2012)

*Projects*



 (Sera)


YOU CAN REQUEST


​


----------



## Perseverance (Jul 14, 2012)

*Type*: signature
*Video*: The gif is already made, but require some edits to be done to it. .
*Size*: same original size
*Effects*: This text, please try to make it look as good/blended as possible in that dark background.
_
*"And if whatever trees upon the earth were pens and the sea [was ink],
replenished by thereafter seven more seas, the words of God would not be exhausted. Indeed, God is All-Mighty, All-Wise" *[Q 31:27]_

*Border*: noticeable border if possible

Thanks.


----------



## Omega Reaper (Jul 14, 2012)

Sera said:


> [sp=Omega Reaper]I wasn't sure about the sizes you gave for the sig. [They weren't in proportion] So I went for a happy medium. I hope that's okay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, I love it.  

But the signature is the wrong dimensions, maybe I made a mistake when requesting.  I wanted the width to be 425 by 150 height for one and 500 width and 150 height for the other.  If it's not much trouble, can you fix it please?  ^^


----------



## andrea (Jul 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Perseverance_ 








*Rep&cred*

​


----------



## Shaz (Jul 14, 2012)

*Type:* Set.
*Worker:* Lysandra.
*Stock:* 
*Size:* Senior sized Avatar, also make the Signature as big as you can (within the limited size allowed).
*Effects:* Any which suits the set.
*Border:* Any which suits the set and stands out.​


----------



## Grand Cross (Jul 14, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kisabuna_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lysandra, you're so awesome


----------



## andrea (Jul 14, 2012)

@MissinqNin That stock's not so great but I'll attempt something

*Projects*



 (Sera)
 (Ly)


YOU CAN REQUEST


​


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 14, 2012)

Would it be possible to get an avatar from this:



Senior sized

Focused on the guy and capturing the moment he shouts.

if possible two of them, one with a dotted border and one without.


----------



## Sera (Jul 14, 2012)

[sp=Omega Reaper #2]Sorry about that! I need to make sigs smaller. xD





You've repped, so just cred please~[/sp]

[sp=Metaro] 



Rep and cred please~[/sp]


----------



## santanico (Jul 14, 2012)

Type: set
Worker: anyone
Stock:
Size: senior
Border: dotted

thank you


----------



## andrea (Jul 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _PoinT_BlanK_ 









*Just rep*

​


----------



## andrea (Jul 14, 2012)

*Projects*



 (Ly)



YOU CAN REQUEST


​


----------



## Metaro (Jul 14, 2012)

Sera said:


> [sp=Metaro]
> 
> 
> 
> Rep and cred please~[/sp]


 
Sera, it's perfect thank you!!
pek


----------



## MageNinja10 (Jul 14, 2012)

Sera said:


> [sp=MageNinja10]
> 
> [/sp]



Thank you Sera!! It looks so great :33 You did an excellent job! I gave you rep already and will be sure to credit you for your work.

Thanks again


----------



## zetzume (Jul 14, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Spoiler*: _zetzume_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really like it! Thank you it looks cute and unique. <3


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 15, 2012)

^ don't you wear any of the sets she makes you for like a day or more?


----------



## Zenith (Jul 15, 2012)

any worker can do

the format should be 550*400 and the reds in the pic should be colored as the red in my current avy(or in general to the point where both reds match)

as for the effects,some shiny stuff will be appreciated,especially on the phoenix(not necessarily on it tough)

thanks in advance


----------



## Sera (Jul 15, 2012)

^ I'll take this one.


----------



## andrea (Jul 15, 2012)

*Projects*



 (Ly)

 (Sera)

YOU CAN REQUEST


​


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 15, 2012)

I don't mind who works on this one

Request: Senior Set

Border: Dotted

Avatar: 

Signature: 

Details for Set:  For the avatar,  could you cut out the note at the bottom-left, please? Other then than, please make the set look very dark & mysterious, to represent the show/theme well. But not too many effects, keep it moderate 

I hope this isn't too much, thanks in advance, looking forward to this one


----------



## Sera (Jul 15, 2012)

[sp=Lt Iceman]



Rep and cred please~[/sp]


----------



## Misao (Jul 15, 2012)

I'll do Starr's; Also welcome Sera.


----------



## Misao (Jul 15, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Starr_ 




​


----------



## santanico (Jul 15, 2012)

Thats great, thank you


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Jul 16, 2012)

Request Type- Sig 
Worker- Sera
Stock- 
Effects- Up to you
Size: senior
Border: dotted


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 16, 2012)

Type: set 
Worker: anyone
Stock:  for the sig 

 for the avatar
Size: senior 
Effects: anything really. Just something badass 
Border: no border 
Text: Kenshin on the avatar and Breaking Bad on the sig


----------



## andrea (Jul 16, 2012)

I'll take Aeion's, and if none of you take LS's by tonight I'll do it.

*Projects*



 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Sera)



YOU CAN REQUEST


​


----------



## Sera (Jul 16, 2012)

I'll do Crow Master Apprentice's request.



prunelle said:


> I'll do Starr's; Also welcome Sera.



Thank you. ^^


----------



## Ghost (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey, requesting a set.

Stock: 

Avatars: 150 x 150. Could you make two avatars, one of Ichigo and one of Gin.

Signature: 4xx x 3xx

Effects and border up to you.


----------



## Sera (Jul 16, 2012)

[sp=Crow Master Apprentice]

Rep and cred please~[/sp]


----------



## andrea (Jul 16, 2012)

*Projects*


 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)




YOU CAN REQUEST


​


----------



## Sera (Jul 16, 2012)

I'll take Shirosaki's request.


----------



## CandyCocaine (Jul 16, 2012)

Type: set
Worker: preferably Lysandra 
Stock: 
Size: Junior
Effects: i like the color pink but not too much so it's not blurry, but you're the artist so do what you think is best 
Border: Solid
Text: Chopper & Candy-kun 
Other info: Umm no


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Jul 16, 2012)

Sera said:


> [sp=Crow Master Apprentice]
> 
> Rep and cred please~[/sp]



Thank you.


----------



## Misao (Jul 16, 2012)

I'll take Kenshin's.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 17, 2012)

Signature.


5:58 - 6:13  (15 seconds. It isn't too much for a sig, right? )

Size: 300 pixels (I'd prefer it to be rectangular rather than a square)

black thin border


----------



## andrea (Jul 17, 2012)

*Projects*


 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (pru)
 (Sera)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)


YOU CAN REQUEST
NO MORE REQUESTS DIRECTED AT ME


​


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 17, 2012)

I wanna change some details. I'd like it to be the same size as this gif.



Same shape too.

And... if you feel that it's impossible to get a decent result without reducing the frame rate drastically or speeding up the scene considerably because of the 15 seconds length, 5:58 - 6:05 would be okay with me.


----------



## Sera (Jul 17, 2012)

^ Sig off.


----------



## Aleeight (Jul 17, 2012)

Type: Set
Worker: Any
Stock: 
Size: Junior
Effects/Border: I don't mind. Whatever you have in mind will be fine.

Thank you so much!

*Edit*: Please also have the avy focus only on Kushina if you can. I don't want to imply any Kushina favoritism because of her words to her son before.


----------



## Sera (Jul 18, 2012)

^ Nice stock. I'll take this one.


----------



## Sera (Jul 18, 2012)

[sp=Shirosaki]




Rep and cred please~[/sp]

[sp=Aleeight]




Rep and cred please~[/sp]


----------



## Aleeight (Jul 18, 2012)

^Thank you so much! I love the blue in it.


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Jul 19, 2012)

Hello, I'm requesting a set.

Worker: Sera

Stock: 

Avatar: 125x125. Border: Thin black. Effects up to you.

Signature: 440x250. Border: Thin black.  Effects up to you.

Rep guaranteed.

Thanks!


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 20, 2012)

Simple 150x150 avatar. Give me one with a black border and another with a gold border please. Like an old gold, nothing too bright.

No extra effect, I don't mind who does it! I just want it soon!!


----------



## Pixella (Jul 20, 2012)

Worker: Sera-chan

Stock:
Avatar: 150x150. Border and effects ~up to you.
Signature size, border and effects ~up to you.


Thanks!


----------



## Metaro (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi 

[sp]
Worker: Sera or Ly
Senior set
line or dotted borders ( as you like)

Effects : modify the contrast ( I mean, make it look bright) then what you think might look great


Thanks in advnce 
[/sp]


----------



## Basilikos (Jul 20, 2012)

A request for anyone who works here.

A thin black border like  on , please.

Also, a 150x150 avatar with that same border. The original stock is  if needed.

No effects for this request.


----------



## Sera (Jul 20, 2012)

*Notice: Lysandra is away on holiday, so prunelle and myself will be taking requests. ^^ Any previous requests for Lysandra will be done when she gets back.*



Gaawa-chan said:


> Type: Gif set
> Video:
> Time frame: From around :47 to :53.  You should be able to tell where exactly. XD
> Size: Senior
> ...



Only Lysandra can do gifs here and she's away at the moment. Sorry!

*Requests*

 [prunelle]
 [Sera]
 [Sera]
 [Sera]
 [Sera]
 [Any]

You can request~
​


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 20, 2012)

Can requests currently with Lysandra be switched to one of you guys? And when will she be returning?


----------



## Sera (Jul 20, 2012)

I think she wouldn't mind. She'll be back in a month.


----------



## Misao (Jul 20, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Can requests currently with Lysandra be switched to one of you guys? And when will she be returning?



No. Sera already answered above, but in case you can't wait for Lys we wouldn't mind taking shot. 


*Spoiler*: _Kenshin_ 




​


----------



## Sera (Jul 20, 2012)

*Requests*

 [Sera]
 [Sera]
 [Sera]
 [Sera]
 [Any]

You can request~
​


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm willing to help around here if anyone want's me to take a request go ahead and do so Ly is my best friend around here and i like help her out in every way i can


----------



## Sera (Jul 20, 2012)

[sp=HeLLzRoLLinG]




Rep and cred please~[/sp]

[sp=Super Goob]



Rep and cred please~[/sp]


----------



## CandyCocaine (Jul 20, 2012)

A month? Uhh yeah I'd like to switch Sera or prunelle pls


----------



## Sera (Jul 20, 2012)

*Requests*

 [Sera]
 [Sera]
 [Any]
 [Any]

You can request~
​


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 20, 2012)

CandyCocaine said:


> A month? Uhh yeah I'd like to switch Sera or prunelle pls



I'll take yours if you want looks pretty easy and plus nice stock


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 20, 2012)

Yeah I'd like to switch to Sera/Prunelle then.. Would you like me to quote my original request so you guys don't have to dig for it?


----------



## Sera (Jul 20, 2012)

I've got it. Thanks. ^^

*Requests*

 [Sera]
 [Sera]
 [Any]
 [Any]
 [Any]

You can request~
​


----------



## Misao (Jul 20, 2012)

I'll take Basilikos and Aeion.


----------



## Sera (Jul 20, 2012)

*Requests*

 [Sera]
 [Sera]
 [prunelle]
 [Sayaka]
 [prunelle]

You can request~
​


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Jul 20, 2012)

Asking a question before making a request. Can and do any of you guys do requests for tumblr (make profile/side bar pictures of gifs)?


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Jul 21, 2012)

Sera said:


> [sp=HeLLzRoLLinG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome. I love it! Thanks so much! Repped.


----------



## CandyCocaine (Jul 21, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> I'll take yours if you want looks pretty easy and plus nice stock



Thank you  *I'm really big on blurriness!*


----------



## Grand Cross (Jul 21, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Worker: Anyone
Type: Sig
Stock: 
Size: 485 x 274
Border: Regular and dotted.
Effects: Make it look as serene and bright as Ginjou's smile 
Text: Thank you, and goodbye





*Spoiler*: __ 



Worker: Anyone
Type: Avatar
Stock: 
Size: 100x100, 200x175 and 150x150
Border: Doesn't really matter; your preference
Effects: No preference, but just don't make it look gloomy.
Text: None


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 21, 2012)

^ sounds easy enough I'll take it


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Jul 21, 2012)

Request Type- Sig 
Worker- Sera
Stock- 
Effects- Something black, white & grey themed
Size: senior
Border: dotted
Text: The One Who Wields the Power of God


----------



## Sera (Jul 21, 2012)

Fighting Kitsune said:


> Asking a question before making a request. Can and do any of you guys do requests for tumblr (make profile/side bar pictures of gifs)?



If you're after gifs, I'm afraid only Lysandra can make them. 

*Requests*

 [Sera]
 [Sera]
 [prunelle]
 [Sayaka]
 [prunelle]
 [Sayaka]
 [Sera]

You can request~
​


----------



## Austin (Jul 21, 2012)

Type: set
Worker: sera 
Stock: 
Size: Junior
Effects: this is all you
Border: you choose
Text: none
Other info: thank you pek


----------



## Sera (Jul 21, 2012)

^ Sure, but sig off please. ^^

*Requests*

 [Sera]
 [Sera]
 [prunelle]
 [Sayaka]
 [prunelle]
 [Sayaka]
 [Sera]
 [Sera]

You can request~
​


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Jul 21, 2012)

Sera said:


> If you're after gifs, I'm afraid only Lysandra can make them.
> 
> *Requests*
> 
> ...


Oh, poo.  Okay, I'll just hold off this request until Lysandra comes back or find someone who is able to do it.  Thanks for answering my question.


----------



## Marik Swift (Jul 21, 2012)

*Type*: Set.
*Worker*: Open assignment.
*Stock*: 
*Size*: Senior for the avatar. And resize the signatures height to about 500.
*Effects*: Whatever works, but if anything try to use colors close to purple and mauve.
*Border*: None
*Text*:
*1.* "I Destroy Worlds...
I Create Worlds..."
*2.* "My Justice is absolute!
I shall destroy this world and create anew!"
*Other info*: I'll need three signatures total--if its not too much trouble of course. One with each text (1&2), and the last one without any text.​


----------



## Sera (Jul 22, 2012)

*Requests*

 [Sera]
 [Sera]
 [prunelle]
 [Sayaka]
 [prunelle]
 [Sayaka]
 [Sera]
 [Sera]
 [Any]

You can request~
​


----------



## Omega Reaper (Jul 22, 2012)

Would like to request two new avatars please.





Size 150x200 for both.  

Please and thank you.  :33


----------



## Sera (Jul 22, 2012)

[sp=Pixella]



Rep and cred please~[/sp]

[sp=Metaro] 





Rep and cred please~[/sp]

*Requests*

 [prunelle]
 [Sayaka]
 [prunelle]
 [Sayaka]
 [Sera]
 [Sera]
 [Any]
 [Any]

You can request~
​


----------



## Metaro (Jul 22, 2012)

Sera said:


> [sp=Metaro]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh gwad thank you thank you pek.


----------



## Pixella (Jul 23, 2012)

Sera said:


> [sp=Pixella]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, Sera-chan! Kushina is great in this pic *-*


----------



## Sera (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm glad you like it! Sig off please.


----------



## Shaz (Jul 23, 2012)

Sera can you do this for me (You know you want to ).


*Spoiler*: __ 




Basically I want the entire background made transparent, and I only want to keep Minato and the sword thing he is carrying in his left hand and the sword sheath in his right hand (Including those ribbons on each of them).

No borders or resize (I'll resize myself since I usually have spoiler tags and writing in my sig too), but effects are up to you, though I can't think of any for this. Just note I'll be wearing it in my signature. 

Only thing is though; could you please give me one version without effects (just with transparent background) and another version with effects and the said transparent background.





I will make love to you for eternity for this.


----------



## Sera (Jul 24, 2012)

[sp=Crow Master Apprentice]

Rep and cred please~[/sp]

[sp=austinuzumaki]



Rep and cred please~[/sp]


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 24, 2012)

doing mine thursday..


----------



## Austin (Jul 24, 2012)

thanks sera! It's amazing!


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Jul 24, 2012)

Sera said:


> [sp=Crow Master Apprentice]
> 
> Rep and cred please~[/sp]
> 
> ...



I'm in love, ty.


----------



## Sera (Jul 24, 2012)

*Requests*

 [prunelle]
 [Sayaka]
 [prunelle]
 [Sayaka]
 [Any]
 [Sera]
 [Sera]

You can request~
​


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 25, 2012)

Sera said:


> I think she wouldn't mind. She'll be back in *a month.*



I need it now, I've had this set for too long.

 I can't stand looking at it anymore.


----------



## Sera (Jul 25, 2012)

^ I have said before: Lysandra is the only one who can do gifs around here. Myself, prunelle and Sayaka only do regular sets.


----------



## Sera (Jul 25, 2012)

[sp=Marik Swift]







Rep and cred please~[/sp]

[sp=Omega Reaper]  

Rep and cred please~[/sp]


----------



## Marik Swift (Jul 25, 2012)

Sera said:


> [sp=Marik Swift]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your amazing Sera. I have another one for you to do, will request it after my request duration <3 Repped.​


----------



## Sera (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm really glad you like it!


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 26, 2012)

Where did Prunelle disappear to?


----------



## Basilikos (Jul 26, 2012)

^I've been wondering about that too....

All I need is a border around that sig I linked and an avatar cropped from the stock, no effects.

No offense intended to the shop owner and workers, however, my request is a very simple job that shouldn't take more than five minutes I would imagine.


----------



## Meia (Jul 26, 2012)

Type: Set
Worker: Any 
Stock: 
Size: Junior
Effects: Preferably none 
Border: You choose
Text: None

Thank you :]


----------



## Sera (Jul 26, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Where did Prunelle disappear to?





Basilikos said:


> ^I've been wondering about that too....
> 
> All I need is a border around that sig I linked and an avatar cropped from the stock, no effects.
> 
> No offense intended to the shop owner and workers, however, my request is a very simple job that shouldn't take more than five minutes I would imagine.



I'm sorry, guys! prunelle isn't online as often as myself or Sayaka. Aeion and Basilikos I will do your requests if you like?

*Requests*

 [Sera]
 [Sayaka]
 [Sera]
 [Sayaka]
 [Sera]
 [Sera]

You can request~
​


----------



## Sherlōck (Jul 26, 2012)

Where did my request go ?


----------



## Metaro (Jul 26, 2012)

[sp]
worker: Sera
senior set

Effects: Up to you :33


Thanks in advance :33.

[/sp]


----------



## Sera (Jul 26, 2012)

Last Samurai said:


> Where did my request go ?



Lysandra will be doing it when she comes back, unless you'd like to switch workers. 

*Requests*

 [Sera]
 [Sayaka]
 [Sera]
 [Sayaka]
 [Sera]
 [Sera]
 [Sera]

You can request~
​


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 26, 2012)

Sera said:


> I'm sorry, guys! prunelle isn't online as often as myself or Sayaka. Aeion and Basilikos I will do your requests if you like?



Yes, please. That'd be wonderful


----------



## Sera (Jul 26, 2012)

[sp=Basilikos]



Rep please~ Cred is optional.[/sp]

[sp=Aeion]



Rep and cred please~[/sp]


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 26, 2012)

Sera said:


> [sp=Basilikos]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now how long did _that_ take 

Many thanks, my great comrade. I really appreciate it 

Rep & cred & rep again


----------



## Sera (Jul 26, 2012)

Well, it wasn't my request to do in the first place. But I'm glad you like it!


----------



## Sherlōck (Jul 26, 2012)

Sera said:


> Lysandra will be doing it when she comes back, unless you'd like to switch workers.



I have no problem switching workers. Its open for everyone.


----------



## Sera (Jul 26, 2012)

*Requests*

 [Any]
 [Sayaka]
 [Sayaka]
 [Sera]
 [Sera]
 [Sera]


You can request~
​


----------



## Ubereem (Jul 26, 2012)

Hello!
Type: Set
Worker: Any 
Stock: 
Size: Junior
Effects: Preferably none 
Border: You choose
Text: None


----------



## Schnarf (Jul 26, 2012)

Type: Set
Worker: Doesn't matter
Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://is.gd/t6LqNc



Size: Avatar 150x200, Signature 500x325
Effects: Nothing girly.
Border: You pick
Text: "I'm gonna be the Pirate King!" on the signature


----------



## Basilikos (Jul 27, 2012)

Sera said:


> [sp=Basilikos]
> 
> 
> 
> Rep please~ Cred is optional.[/sp]


Thank you.


----------



## Sera (Jul 27, 2012)

*Requests*

 [Any]
 [Sayaka]
 [Sayaka]
 [Sera]
 [Sera]
 [Sera]
 [Sera]
 [Any]

You can request~
​


----------



## Ghost (Jul 27, 2012)

Worker: Lysandra when she gets back. 

Request: Sig

Stock: 

1:35-1:38

Put their conversation in captions on the gif. 

Jack: "The Face of Boe they called me" and when it switches to Doctor and the chick: Mind = Blown


----------



## Hariti (Jul 27, 2012)

^Lysandra is the only one here that can make gifs,and she's on a vacation right now.


----------



## Sera (Jul 27, 2012)

Thank you, Hariti. ^^ I have explained that quite a few times now. I will just ignore whoever requests a gif set from now on. 

[sp=MissinqNin]




Rep and cred please~[/sp]

[sp=Meia]



Rep and cred~[/sp]


----------



## Meia (Jul 27, 2012)

Sera said:


> Thank you, Hariti. ^^ I have explained that quite a few times now. I will just ignore whoever requests a gif set from now on.
> 
> [sp=MissinqNin]
> 
> ...



It's beautiful. Thank you


----------



## Krippy (Jul 27, 2012)

Can you resize this to a Junior avatar please? 


And.....

Worker: Lysandra or anyone availible
Work: Set
Stock:
Special: "Life's a bowl of cherries and this is the pits" somewhere. 
Effects: Make it shine 
Border: thin black


----------



## Sera (Jul 27, 2012)

*Requests*

 [Any]
 [Sayaka]
 [Sayaka]
 [Sera]
 [Sera]
 [prunelle]
 [Any]

You can request~
​


----------



## Shaz (Jul 27, 2012)

Sera said:


> Thank you, Hariti. ^^ I have explained that quite a few times now. I will just ignore whoever requests a gif set from now on.
> 
> [sp=MissinqNin]
> 
> ...




You are amazing, they're awesome 


I must love you now. Repp!


----------



## zetzume (Jul 27, 2012)

Type: set
Worker:lysandra
Stock:  
Size: 100x100 and 150x150
Effects: up to you~ =3 
Border: none
Text:  none 
Other info:


----------



## Sera (Jul 28, 2012)

^ Lysandra is away, so would you like another worker to take your request?

*Any more requests that are for Lysandra specifically will be ignored until she gets back.*


----------



## Ice (Jul 28, 2012)

Type: Signature
Worker: Any(you guys are all good. )

Size: Up to you~
Effects: Look above~
Border: Black


----------



## Sera (Jul 28, 2012)

^ The link won't work. Try saving the picture to your computer and re-uploading it somewhere else. What do you mean by 'Effects: look above'? And sig off please. ^^


----------



## Ice (Jul 28, 2012)

It doesn't? It's working fine for me. 

Oh, I meant to say the effects were up to you too.

Is my sig turned off now?


----------



## Sera (Jul 28, 2012)

Yes, thank you. But I still can't see the stock. Hotlinking from Zerochan doesn't work.


----------



## Ice (Jul 28, 2012)

I can't upload the pic since I only have a phone and no PC/Laptop... Any suggestions?


----------



## Ice (Jul 28, 2012)

How about this? 

The page:


----------



## Sera (Jul 28, 2012)

Yes, the second link works, thanks. Sig off please.


----------



## Sera (Jul 28, 2012)

*Requests*

 [Any]
 [Sayaka]
 [Sayaka]
 [Sera]
 [Sera]
 [prunelle]
 [Sera]
 [Sera]

You can request~
​


----------



## Sera (Jul 28, 2012)

[sp=Metaro]




Rep and cred please~[/sp]

[sp=Ubereem]




Rep and cred please~[/sp]


----------



## Metaro (Jul 28, 2012)

Sera said:


> [sp=Metaro]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you thank you pek, I love how it is pek.


----------



## Omega Reaper (Jul 28, 2012)

Sera said:


> [sp=Marik Swift]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you.  :33

I gotta spread, but I'll get back to you as soon as possible.


----------



## Sera (Jul 28, 2012)

*Requests*

 [Any]
 [Sayaka]
 [Sayaka]
 [prunelle]
 [Sera]
 [Sera]

You can request~
​


----------



## zetzume (Jul 28, 2012)

Sera said:


> ^ Lysandra is away, so would you like another worker to take your request?
> 
> *Any more requests that are for Lysandra specifically will be ignored until she gets back.*




ayiee. Okay ~ =3 

	Type: set
Workerrunelle
Stock:  
Size: 100x100 and 150x150
Effects: up to you~ =3
Border: none
Text: none
Other info:


----------



## Ubereem (Jul 29, 2012)

Sera said:


> [sp=Metaro]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, you have been repped.


----------



## koguryo (Jul 29, 2012)

If you guys can

*Type:* Set
*Worker:* Whoever
*Stock*:  
*Size:* Senior
*Effects:* Just do whatever.  For the sig just get rid of the text/text boxes.  Leave the "Give It Up" in the avy
*Border:* Whatever
*Text:* Sig-Park Il-Pyo
*Other info*: Nope


----------



## Sera (Jul 29, 2012)

*Requests*

 [Any]
 [Sayaka]
 [Sayaka]
 [prunelle]
 [Sera]
 [Sera]
 [prunelle]
 [Any]

You can request~
​


----------



## Sera (Jul 29, 2012)

[sp=xKantStopx]






Rep and cred please~[/sp]


----------



## ℛei (Jul 30, 2012)

Set request for Sera :33

size: senior
stock: 
effects: up to you

thanks


----------



## Sera (Jul 30, 2012)

*Requests*

 [prunelle]
 [Sayaka]
 [Sera]
 [prunelle]
 [Sera]
 [prunelle]
 [Sera]
 [Sera]

You can request~
​


----------



## Grand Cross (Jul 30, 2012)

So about that Set. Mind taking care of it, Sera?


----------



## Sera (Jul 30, 2012)

^ Okay. :33 Sorry about the wait. Sayaka has been very busy lately.


----------



## Narusuke Uchimake (Jul 30, 2012)

Type: Set
Worker: Anybody who wants too
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Effects: I want just the fusion, no naruto, sasuke or backrund.
Border: Solid
Text: I want "9 tailed uchiha" writen in a naruto style font.​


----------



## Sera (Jul 30, 2012)

^ Will do. Sig off please.


----------



## Sera (Jul 30, 2012)

[sp=Kisabuna]   





Rep and cred please~[/sp]

[sp=Lightning Heavens]


Rep and cred please~[/sp]


----------



## NW (Jul 30, 2012)

Type: Avatar
Worker: Sera

Stock: 

If possible, I'd like just the top left corner, going from the beginning of Tobi's hood up to the top of his hair. I'd also appreciate it if you could take out the background(that light brown and grayish background), so basically making it transparent.

Thanks.:33


----------



## Sera (Jul 30, 2012)

*Requests*

 [prunelle]
 [Sayaka]
 [prunelle]
 [prunelle]
 [Sera]
 [Sera]
 [Sera]
 [Sera]

You can request~
​


----------



## Ice (Jul 30, 2012)

Arigatou Sera-san!


----------



## Misao (Jul 30, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _ Schnarf_ 




​


----------



## Grand Cross (Jul 30, 2012)

Many thanks.


----------



## Misao (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## Sera (Jul 30, 2012)

*Requests*

 [Lysandra]
 [Sayaka]
 [prunelle]
 [Sera]
 [Sera]
 [Sera]
 [Sera]

You can request~
​


----------



## Ice (Jul 31, 2012)

Sera-san, is it possible for you to turn my signature border black or remove it altogether? And make it just a little bigger. Thanks.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 31, 2012)

sorry guys....ive been working(and rping on tumblr) 

but yeah i'll get the candy one done today....and all my shit done at my shop...


----------



## Sera (Jul 31, 2012)

Lightning Heavens said:


> Sera-san, is it possible for you to turn my signature border black or remove it altogether? And make it just a little bigger. Thanks.



I can make it black, but it the signature will look the same. If I get rid of the border, that means I have to crop it and it will look even smaller. Next time you request, please say what size you would like the signature. Sorry about that~


----------



## Sera (Jul 31, 2012)

[sp=koguryo]



Rep and cred please~[/sp]

[sp=Reiki]



Rep and cred please~[/sp]


----------



## Ice (Jul 31, 2012)

Sera said:


> I can make it black, but it the signature will look the same. If I get rid of the border, that means I have to crop it and it will look even smaller. Next time you request, please say what size you would like the signature. Sorry about that~



Ah, that's ok then. Thanks anyways.


----------



## ℛei (Aug 1, 2012)

Sera said:


> [sp=Reiki]
> 
> 
> 
> Rep and cred please~[/sp]



looks awesome 

than you <3 repped and will cred whe wear it.


----------



## Sera (Aug 1, 2012)

*Requests*

 [Lysandra]
 [Sayaka]
 [prunelle]
 [Sera]
 [Sera]

You can request~
​


----------



## Misao (Aug 1, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _zetzume_ 



​


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 1, 2012)

*Request:* Avatar
*Stock:* 
*Worker:* Prunelle

Take your time, thanks in advance


----------



## Sera (Aug 1, 2012)

*Requests*

 [Lysandra]
 [Sayaka]
 [Sera]
 [Sera]
 [prunelle]

You can request~
​


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 2, 2012)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Worker: Prunelle


----------



## Sera (Aug 2, 2012)

*Requests*

 [Lysandra]
 [Sayaka]
 [Sera]
 [Sera]
 [prunelle]
 [prunelle]

You can request~
​


----------



## Shaz (Aug 2, 2012)

Still loving the previous, so I want moar. 

*Request:* Set
*Stock:* 
*Notes:* Please just add some effects as it's kind of plain, liven it up a bit, and just choose bordering which stands out. 
*Worker:* Sera


Thanks Sera.


----------



## Sera (Aug 2, 2012)

Minato.  Will do.

*Requests*

 [Lysandra]
 [Sayaka]
 [Sera]
 [Sera]
 [prunelle]
 [prunelle]
 [Sera]

You can request~
​


----------



## Sera (Aug 2, 2012)

[sp=ObitoUchiha111]

Rep and cred please~[/sp]


----------



## NW (Aug 2, 2012)

o______O


Awesome! Great job! +rep and cred.


----------



## Sera (Aug 2, 2012)

Glad you like it. Oh, sorry. I didn't realise you were still junior size. Here:


----------



## Omega Reaper (Aug 2, 2012)

New request.

Avatar:   Size 150/200

Signature:  Size 500/150

Can you add dotted borders for the avatar?

Thanks in advance.  :33


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 2, 2012)

Request: Avy
Set: 
Worker: Whosever available

Do whatever you want as far as design goes.


----------



## Misao (Aug 2, 2012)

I'll take Suzuku.


----------



## Sera (Aug 3, 2012)

*Requests*

 [Lysandra]
 [Sayaka]
 [Change stock please]
 [prunelle]
 [prunelle]
 [Sera]
 [Any]
 [prunelle]

You can request~
​


----------



## Sera (Aug 3, 2012)

[sp=MissinqNin]




Rep and cred please[/sp]


----------



## Kanki (Aug 3, 2012)

Is it possible someone can somehow merge these 3 avatars together and create a sig? Maybe put "The Admirals" or the individual names under them or something like that - I'm not fussy and don't mind who does it.


----------



## Sera (Aug 3, 2012)

*Requests*

 [Lysandra]
 [Sayaka]
 [Change stock please]
 [prunelle]
 [prunelle]
 [Any]
 [prunelle]
 [Sera]

You can request~
​


----------



## Omega Reaper (Aug 3, 2012)

I changed my request.  sorry about that.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 4, 2012)

I need a border for my signature.



Black thin border.


----------



## Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel (Aug 4, 2012)

Type: Set
Worker: Lysandra or prunelle
Stock: Sig; 
avatar; 
Size: Avatar size 150*200. Sig size 485*250
Effects: Any. 
Border: N/A
Text: "You can't put a limit on anything. The more you dream, the further you get."
Other info: just make it pure awesome, pls.


----------



## Shaz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sera said:


> [sp=MissinqNin]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks, love it. Wearing it now. 


Will rep and cred. :33


----------



## Hariti (Aug 4, 2012)

^ Sig off.


----------



## Sourcandy (Aug 4, 2012)

*Type*:Banner/ Transparency 
*Worker*: Sera
*Stock*: []
*Size*: I was thinking something along the lines of 590X330
*Effects*: I don't have anything in mind but if you can make it look nicer, go for it! ^^
*Border*: Same as above
*Text*: actually, no text please 
*Other info*:If you can make the overall theme of the banner a little bloody?


----------



## Sera (Aug 4, 2012)

*Requests*

 [Lysandra]
 [Sayaka]
 [Change stock please]
 [prunelle]
 [prunelle]
 [Any]
 [prunelle]
 [Sera]
 [Sera]
 [prunelle]
 [Sera]

You can request~
​


----------



## Kanki (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry about this...there's no need to do my request anymore. Though if it's already been done I'll still take it


----------



## Sera (Aug 4, 2012)

Kakashi Is God said:


> Sorry about this...there's no need to do my request anymore. Though if it's already been done I'll still take it



Hmm, I've already made it. Rep and cred if taking please. 

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Sera (Aug 4, 2012)

[sp=Luiz]

Rep please.[/sp]

*Requests*

 [Lysandra]
 [Sayaka]
 [Change stock please]
 [prunelle]
 [prunelle]
 [Any]
 [prunelle]
 [prunelle]
 [Sera]

You can request~
​


----------



## andrea (Aug 5, 2012)

Dammit I missed the 1000th post :<

Anyway, yeah, I'm still on vacation and only just now managed to find some internet. Sorry for leaving everyone all of a sudden, but glad everything's under control. Great job Sera and pru, and thanks a ton for helping Ari 

Might pop on sporadically during the next few days. No Photoshop though. Will get back to making requests in September.

NF is a bitch to surf on tablets


----------



## CandyCocaine (Aug 5, 2012)

Could I have my request done by Sera or prunelle instead? Been waiting for 2 weeks......


----------



## Sera (Aug 5, 2012)

*Requests*

 [Lysandra]
 [Any]
 [Change stock please]
 [prunelle]
 [prunelle]
 [Any]
 [prunelle]
 [prunelle]
 [Sera]

You can request~
​


----------



## Sera (Aug 6, 2012)

[sp=Sourcandy]



Rep and cred please[/sp]

*Requests*

 [Lysandra]
 [Any]
 [Change stock please]
 [prunelle]
 [prunelle]
 [Sera]
 [prunelle]
 [prunelle]

You can request~
​


----------



## Sera (Aug 7, 2012)

[sp=Omega Reaper]



Rep and cred please[/sp]


----------



## Misao (Aug 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Suzuku_ 



​




*Spoiler*: _Liverbird_ 



​


----------



## Misao (Aug 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _CandyCocaine_ 



​




*Spoiler*: _Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel_ 




​


----------



## Misao (Aug 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Santoryu_ 




​


----------



## Narusuke Uchimake (Aug 12, 2012)

Narusuke Uchimake said:
			
		

> Type: Set
> Worker: Anybody who wants too
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> ...



Is this better?


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 13, 2012)

Type: Set
Worker: Sera
Stock: Avatar: 
          Signature: 
Size:  150 x 150
Effects: Anything is fine.. just do whatever you'd like. 
Border: Dotted would be nice.
Text: Stern Ritter O
Other info: None.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 13, 2012)

Avatar: 150x150
Effects: None 
Border: Green that matches the skirt color

Can you make two, one that has most of her in it and one that is a close up?


----------



## Grand Cross (Aug 13, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Worker: Anyone
Type: Sig
Stock: 
Size: 485 x 274
Border: Regular and dotted.
Effects: Capture the general feel of the image. I think something dark or creepy would be in order.
Text: None




Thank you!


----------



## Misao (Aug 14, 2012)

I'll take Super Goob's and Terror Saber.


----------



## Sera (Aug 15, 2012)

*@Oshawott * Please turn your sig off. 



Narusuke Uchimake said:


> Is this better?



Please change your stock completely. Sorry.

*Requests*

 [Lysandra]
 [Change stock please]
 [Sera]
 [prunelle]
 [prunelle]

You can request~
​


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 15, 2012)

Sera said:


> *@Oshawott * Please turn your sig off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like my current sig or the sig I requested? Sorry I'm kind of confused right now


----------



## Sera (Aug 15, 2012)

Your current sig. You've turned it off now, so no worries. :33


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 15, 2012)

Set please:

Text: The Saiyan of Legends for the sig
Stock: Any of these



Size: 150x200 for avatar, senior for sig. You can use different stocks for the sig and avatar if you wish
Border: yes, any type that fits your fancy.
Worker: Any
Effects: Freestyle w/e you want


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Aug 15, 2012)

Type: Sig
Worker: Sera
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Effects: Up to you
Border: Dotted
Text: Know your place


----------



## Ubereem (Aug 15, 2012)

Hello Again
Type: Set
Worker: Open
stock: 
Size: Junior 
Effects: You pick
Border: ?
Text: None


----------



## Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel (Aug 16, 2012)

prunelle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks alot!

REPPED+


----------



## Sera (Aug 16, 2012)

*Requests*

 [Lysandra]
 [Change stock please]
 [Sera]
 [prunelle]
 [prunelle]
 [Any]
 [Sera]
 [Any]

You can request~
​


----------



## Sera (Aug 17, 2012)

[sp=Oshawott]




Rep and cred please[/sp]


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 17, 2012)

Sera said:


> [sp=Oshawott]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you very much! pek


----------



## Omega Reaper (Aug 17, 2012)

New request.

Two avatars please.

Avatar:   Size 150/200

avatar:    Size 150/200.

Thanks in advance.  Will rep.


----------



## Sera (Aug 17, 2012)

^ Sig off or I can't add you to the request list.

*Requests*

 [Lysandra]
 [Change stock please]
 [prunelle]
 [prunelle]
 [Any]
 [Sera]
 [Any]
 [Any]

You can request~
​


----------



## Omega Reaper (Aug 17, 2012)

Done.  :33

I apologize.  I got signatures turned off most of the time, so I didn't noticed.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm back 

Request: Senior Set
Worker: Sera
Border: Dotted

Ava:

Sig: 

Make it look nice, thanks. I'd also appreciate it if you could remove the black box/text from the avatar stock. 

On a completely unrelated side note.. What do you have to do to have the privilege of having a 150x200 avatar option? Always wanted to know..


----------



## Sera (Aug 18, 2012)

^ Hmm, I think you have to win art contests or work in a set shop for longer than 5 months.

*Requests*

 [Lysandra]
 [Change stock please]
 [prunelle]
 [prunelle]
 [Any]
 [Sera]
 [Any]
 [Any]
 [Sera]

You can request~
​


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 18, 2012)

That's unfair. What about the people not gifted with talent in art of graphic design?


----------



## Sera (Aug 18, 2012)

^ I think there are contests outside of the art department. I'm not sure.

[sp=Crow Master Apprentice]


Rep and cred please[/sp]

[sp=Ubereem]






Rep and cred please. 

Let me know if you want the second signature re-sized.[/sp]

*Requests*

 [Lysandra]
 [Change stock please]
 [prunelle]
 [prunelle]
 [Any]
 [Any]
 [Sera]

You can request~
​


----------



## Misao (Aug 18, 2012)

Taking TittyNipple and Omega Reaper.


----------



## Sera (Aug 18, 2012)

*Requests*

 [Lysandra]
Narusuke Uchimake [Change stock please]
 [prunelle]
 [prunelle]
 [prunelle]
 [prunelle]
 [Sera]

You can request~
​


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks Sera.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 18, 2012)

Set request:
Worker: Prunelle
Stock: 
Text: Tsunayoshi Sawada
Effects: I want the effects to be as good as the effects here: 
Notes: I want one with text and one without it.


----------



## Ubereem (Aug 19, 2012)

Sera said:


> ^ I think there are contests outside of the art department. I'm not sure.
> 
> [sp=Crow Master Apprentice]
> 
> ...



Thanks, love 'em. I have to spread before I can rep you. I'll vm when I have repped you...


----------



## Sera (Aug 19, 2012)

^ Okay, no problem. :33

*Requests*

 [Lysandra]
Narusuke Uchimake [Change stock please]
 [prunelle]
 [prunelle]
 [prunelle]
 [prunelle]
 [Sera]
 [Sera]

You can request~
​


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 19, 2012)

I'd like to switch to Prunelle. Thanks.


----------



## blackfire96 (Aug 19, 2012)

i like to make a set request :33
stock: 
Effects: anything you think will look right but nothing too big/major keep it simple if you can please :33
worker: anyone who's willing to do it

thanks in advance will rep and cred you for it


----------



## Sera (Aug 19, 2012)

[sp=Aeion]




Rep and cred please[/sp]


*Requests*

 [Lysandra]
Narusuke Uchimake [Change stock please]
 [prunelle]
 [prunelle]
 [prunelle]
 [prunelle]
 [prunelle]
 [Sera]

You can request~
​


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 19, 2012)

Sera said:


> [sp=Aeion]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks great. Many thanks 

Could you modify the signature though of just one picture of Lloyd, instead of the partial black-white portion on the left? Sorry if I'm a hassle, the set looks great though


----------



## Sera (Aug 19, 2012)

[sp=Aeion #2]
[/sp]


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 19, 2012)

Yo

Worker: whoever wants to take it
Request type: Sig

Is it possible to do a slide show kind of thing? To be used as a sig; the images should be in this order


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 19, 2012)

Sera said:


> [sp=Aeion #2]
> [/sp]



Again, thank you, but I thought you were going to replace the lost length with more of the original stock. But I can see I'm just annoying you so I'll just take it like that..  thanks


----------



## Krippy (Aug 19, 2012)

Wassup. 

Request: Avy
Worker: whoever

Stock:

The scene is 08:24-08:25 where Sasuke is hovering in the air.

thin black border, thanks in advance!


----------



## Sera (Aug 19, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Is it possible to do a slide show kind of thing? To be used as a sig; the images should be in this order



We don't make slideshow gifs here, but you can have multiple images put in one signature if you like?



xKantStopx said:


> Stock:



Sorry, we don't make gifs here at the moment.



Aeion said:


> Again, thank you, but I thought you were going to replace the lost length with more of the original stock. But I can see I'm just annoying you so I'll just take it like that..  thanks



That means I would have to re-do it. I can do that if you want, but you'll have to wait a few days.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 19, 2012)

Sera said:


> That means I would have to re-do it. I can do that if you want, but you'll have to wait a few days.



Oh Sera, your kindness knows no bounds. You have the patience of a saint. 

I'll wait, if that's okay with you. Don't worry about me, take as much time as you need. I don't want to be too demanding. Thanks again


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 19, 2012)

> We don't make slideshow gifs here, but you can have multiple images put in one signature if you like?



Sounds good                             ^^


----------



## Sera (Aug 19, 2012)

^ Okay, you'll have to pick one page of the manga though. It's impossible to fit five pages in one sig. 

*Requests*

 [Lysandra]
Narusuke Uchimake [Change stock please]
 [prunelle]
 [prunelle]
 [prunelle]
 [prunelle]
 [prunelle]
 [Sera]
Aeion #2 [Sera]
 [Any]

You can request~
​


----------



## Sera (Aug 19, 2012)

[sp=blackfire96]




Rep and cred please~ Let me know if you want separate avatars of the boy and girl.[/sp]


----------



## blackfire96 (Aug 19, 2012)

Sera said:


> [sp=blackfire96]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahh thank you soo much its perfect just the way i wanted it lol  thanks and no the avatar is fine but their both guys ^.^ anyways thank you soo very much and i will rep and cred ya for it


----------



## Sera (Aug 19, 2012)

^ Oh, my bad!  I thought the one with the pink hair was a girl, sorry. I'm glad you like it!

*Requests*

 [Lysandra]
Narusuke Uchimake [Change stock please]
 [prunelle]
 [prunelle]
 [prunelle]
 [prunelle]
 [prunelle]
Aeion #2 [Sera]
 [Any]

You can request~
​


----------



## andrea (Aug 21, 2012)

Hey everyone.

I'm sort of back and can try making requests, however I just moved so internet might be sketchy. No promises. Will have decent internet in about a week so you can request anyway.

Also stuff might be crappy cause I don't have a mouse yet lol.


----------



## jNdee~ (Aug 22, 2012)

stock: 
type: set (senior)
effects: surprise me
border: Dashed (black)

Thank You


----------



## andrea (Aug 22, 2012)

I'll take that one, and the one before it.


*Projects*


 (Ly)
Narusuke Uchimake (Change stock please)
 (pru)
 (pru)
 (pru)
 (pru)
 (pru)
Aeion #2 (Sera)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)


YOU CAN REQUEST

​

Oh and before I forget, I'm the gif maker here, so you can start requesting gifs again


----------



## Sera (Aug 22, 2012)

[sp=Aeion #2]


[/sp]


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 22, 2012)

Sera said:


> [sp=Aeion #2]
> 
> 
> [/sp]



Marvelous, simply marvelous!  I adore you 

Many, many thanks. As you know, you've already been repped. But I'll probably rep again later on just for the hell of it, for your time and patience. Thanks!


----------



## andrea (Aug 23, 2012)

*Projects*


 (Ly)
 (Change stock please)
 (pru)
 (pru)
 (pru)
 (pru)
 (pru)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)


YOU CAN REQUEST

​


----------



## andrea (Aug 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Santoryu_ 





I hope this is what you wanted







*Spoiler*: _Raijin Flare_ 














*Rep&cred*

​

@Dastan: sent you a VM.


----------



## jNdee~ (Aug 23, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Spoiler*: _Raijin Flare_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks brah, Awesome


----------



## Sera (Aug 23, 2012)

^ Sig off please.


----------



## andrea (Aug 23, 2012)

PROJECTS


(Change stock please)
 (pru)
 (pru)
 (pru)
 (pru)
 (pru)


YOU CAN REQUEST

​


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 23, 2012)

That's exactly what I wanted; thank you very much.


----------



## Grand Cross (Aug 23, 2012)

Can I change mine to Lysandra? It's been over a week already.


----------



## andrea (Aug 23, 2012)

prunelle is doing yours as we speak, so that would be pointless.


----------



## Grand Cross (Aug 23, 2012)

Ah, never mind then. I thought Prunelle was out since I haven't seen him/her posting in here. :sweat


----------



## Sera (Aug 23, 2012)

We all have stuff to do in real life and fitting in time to make sets can be tough sometimes. And prunelle is a girl.


----------



## Misao (Aug 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Terror Saber_ 



​




*Spoiler*: _TittyNipple_ 




​




*Spoiler*: _Super Goob_ 



​




*Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_ 






​


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 23, 2012)

prunelle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was nicely done, although, I think the text is kind of... Off. Like, it's kinda unreadable and out of place IMO.


----------



## Misao (Aug 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_ 



​


----------



## Grand Cross (Aug 23, 2012)

prunelle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Terror Saber_
> 
> 
> 
> ​



And worth it. Thank you!


----------



## Misao (Aug 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Omega Reaper_ 



​


----------



## andrea (Aug 24, 2012)

PROJECTS


(Change stock please)


YOU CAN REQUEST

​


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Aug 24, 2012)

stock:  
type: set (senior)
effects: Do whatever you want, but make it look cool.
border: Whatever you want! 
And write Kazekage Gaara down in the sig.


----------



## andrea (Aug 24, 2012)

Oh god those stocks are awful. I'll take that and see what I can do 


PROJECTS


(Change stock please)
 (Ly)


YOU CAN REQUEST

​


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Aug 24, 2012)

Sorry i couldn't find anything better haha


----------



## andrea (Aug 24, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Kazekage Gaara_ 












*Rep&cred*

​


----------



## andrea (Aug 24, 2012)

Sig off please


----------



## Hariti (Aug 24, 2012)

I'd like to transfer my request from Tsukuyo's shop to here,if that's ok,since there's no indication she's coming back any time soon.


Hariti said:


> Type: Senior set
> Stock:
> Ava focus on both of them[unless you think only one(whoever) of them is better] or transition from one to the other,whatever you see fit
> No text,and I'll leave the effects and borders up to you.


----------



## Sera (Aug 24, 2012)

^ I'll take Hariti.


----------



## andrea (Aug 24, 2012)

Just make sure to let her know you canceled


PROJECTS


(Change stock please)



YOU CAN REQUEST

​


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Aug 24, 2012)

My sig is off now. So i'm just going to say tnx again.


----------



## zetzume (Aug 24, 2012)

stock: 
type: set: 125x125 and 500x200
effects:  up to you~ ;3 
border:  none 

thanks . <3


----------



## andrea (Aug 24, 2012)

PROJECTS


(Change stock please)




YOU CAN REQUEST

​


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 24, 2012)

Requesting another set 

Type: Set
Worker: Anyone
Stock: Avatar: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20120713194112/bleach/en/images/0/08/C497p10_Elder_Sternritter.png



           Signature: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://images.wikia.com/bleach/en/images/8/86/C497p11_Grimaniel.png



Size: 150x200
Effects: Anything Snazzy 
Border: Dotted
Text: None
Other info: None

If I need to change the set or anything just let me know.


----------



## andrea (Aug 24, 2012)

PROJECTS


(Change stock please)
 (Sera)




YOU CAN REQUEST

​


----------



## Melodie (Aug 25, 2012)

*Type:* Set
*Worker:* Lysandra
*Stock :*  - 
*Size:* Senior and prize size.
*Effects:* Up to you.
*Border:* Up to you.


----------



## andrea (Aug 25, 2012)

PROJECTS


(Change stock please)
 (Sera)


 (Ly)


YOU CAN REQUEST

​


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 25, 2012)

Set Request:
Worker: Lysandra
Stock: 
Border: Dotted
Text: I'm an adventurer fo' life.
Notes: I want one with text and one without it.


----------



## andrea (Aug 25, 2012)

PROJECTS


(Change stock please)
 (Sera)


 (Ly)
 (Ly)


YOU CAN REQUEST

​


----------



## OS (Aug 25, 2012)

Set Request:

Worker- doesn't matter I guess. 
Stock= 
Avi- The face of the long haired guy in the second to last strip.
Sig-The last strip of the long haired guy.
Effects-dont want anything real flashy. Just want it to look nice and simple with the picture.
Border- Dotted for both, please.


Thanks.


----------



## Sera (Aug 25, 2012)

I'll take zetzume too.


----------



## andrea (Aug 25, 2012)

PROJECTS


(Change stock please)
 (Sera)
 (Sera)

 (Ly)
 (Ly)



YOU CAN REQUEST

​


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 25, 2012)

Completely changed  Sorry if that's troublesome, Lysandra.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 25, 2012)

Ly, give me some love.
Dean avatars please. 150x150, no border. Otherwise, I give you full creative freedom. Go wild.


----------



## andrea (Aug 25, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Completely changed  Sorry if that's troublesome, Lysandra.



No problem, I hadn't started 



Morphine said:


> Ly, give me some love.
> Dean avatars please. 150x150, no border. Otherwise, I give you full creative freedom. Go wild.



Oh god yes 



PROJECTS


(Change stock please)
 (Sera)
 (Sera)

 (Ly)
 (Ly)

 (Ly)


YOU CAN REQUEST

​


----------



## FrayedThread (Aug 25, 2012)

Can I get an avatar made?

Sera said to post the request here.
Senior size with a dotted border.

Thanks


----------



## Sera (Aug 25, 2012)

^ I'll take Frayed. Sig off please!


----------



## Omega Reaper (Aug 25, 2012)

prunelle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Omega Reaper_
> 
> 
> 
> ​



These turned out so awesome.

Thank you Prunelle.


----------



## andrea (Aug 26, 2012)

PROJECTS


(Change stock please)
 (Sera)
 (Sera)

 (Ly)
 (Ly)

 (Ly)
 (Sera)
violentrl (PM) (Ly)


YOU CAN REQUEST
ONE SLOT OPEN FOR MYSELF

​


----------



## Necessary Evil (Aug 26, 2012)

*Worker* // Lysandra.
*Stock* // Avatar & Signature : []
*Size* //  Senior. [If it's not that much of a trouble I would appreciate if you could make an extra Avatar at 150x200 size]
*Border* // Dotted and Dashed.
*Effects* // Anything you like; just make it look _cool_.
*Text* //  Avatar : "NE", Signature : "Necessary Evil".
*Additonal Info* // Blah blah blablah.


----------



## Misao (Aug 26, 2012)

I'll take Oshawott and Oshawott.


----------



## andrea (Aug 26, 2012)

prunelle said:


> I'll take Oshawott and Oshawott.



I take it you mean Original Sin, unless you wanna do his twice 



PROJECTS


(Change stock please)
 (Sera)
 (Sera)
 (pru)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (pru)
 (Ly)
 (Sera)
violentrl (PM) (Ly)
 (Ly)


YOU CAN REQUEST
NO MORE REQUESTS DIRECTED AT ME

​


----------



## Misao (Aug 26, 2012)

Damn you Ctrl + V!


----------



## Anjo (Aug 26, 2012)

*Type:* Set.

*Size:* Senior

*Video: * 

*Time frame:* 11:56 --> 12:06

*Border:* Rounded

*EDIT: for the Avatar I want:* 12:01 ---> 12:03 ((just the meteor))

will rep and cred


----------



## Billie (Aug 26, 2012)

Typ: Ava
Stock:  (focus on Dante but not to much)
Size: 150x150
Effects: You choice
Border: None


----------



## Sera (Aug 26, 2012)

[sp=Hariti]




Rep and cred please[/sp]

[sp=Frayed]


Rep and cred please[/sp]


----------



## Hariti (Aug 26, 2012)

Sera said:


> [sp=Hariti]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you,I love it.


----------



## andrea (Aug 26, 2012)

@Narusuke Uchimake: it's been almost 2 weeks since you requested and we haven't heard from you, so I'm taking you off the list.





PROJECTS


 (Sera)
 (pru)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (pru)
 (Ly)
violentrl (PM) (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (pru)


YOU CAN REQUEST
NO MORE GIFS OR REQUESTS DIRECTED AT ME

​


----------



## Misao (Aug 26, 2012)

I'll take Joo.


----------



## FrayedThread (Aug 26, 2012)

Sera said:


> [sp=Frayed]
> 
> 
> Rep and cred please[/sp]



Thank you!


----------



## andrea (Aug 26, 2012)

Sig off


----------



## andrea (Aug 28, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Melodie_ 










*Spoiler*: _darker version of set_ 














*Rep&cred*

​


----------



## andrea (Aug 28, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_ 














*Rep&cred*

​


----------



## andrea (Aug 28, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Morphine_ 














*Rep&cred*

​


----------



## andrea (Aug 28, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Necessary Evil_ 










*Spoiler*: _dashed border_ 















*Rep&cred*

​


----------



## andrea (Aug 28, 2012)

Misao = prunelle (namechange)

I'll mark you with (Mis) on the request list 





PROJECTS


 (Sera)
 (Mis)
 (Mis)
 (Mis)


YOU CAN REQUEST

​


----------



## Melodie (Aug 28, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Spoiler*: _Melodie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Lys, it's amazing. ​


----------



## josh101 (Aug 29, 2012)

Type: Set ( different stock for ava )
Worker: Doesn't bother me
Stock ( sig ): 
Stock ( ava ): 
Size: Senior, or as large as u can go for sig, dunno rules
Effects: is it possible to get the sig in total black and white? if not then it's ur choice
Border: ur choice, same done on ava though
Text: on sig can it say dexter with the typical dexter font/logo in bright red? the logo is 

thanks in advance if you get round to doing it


----------



## Necessary Evil (Aug 29, 2012)

I love it Lysy !!! .


----------



## andrea (Aug 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Anjo_ 












*Rep&cred*

​


----------



## andrea (Aug 29, 2012)

Melodie said:


> Thank you Lys, it's amazing.





Necessary Evil said:


> I love it Lysy !!!



Glad you guys like :33



josh101 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll take this





PROJECTS


 (Sera)
 (Mis)
 (Mis)
 (Mis)
 (Ly)


YOU CAN REQUEST

​


----------



## Shaz (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm back.  EDIT: Congratulations on the icon, looks good.

_Request for two avatars and one signature._

*Worker:* The newly recruited Minatroll / Sera

*Avatar #1 stock:* 
*Size:* Senior
*Border:* Dotted
*Effects:* Any, go nuts
*Additional info:* I only want Minato in the avatar, the area I want is from his elbow up to his head, crop out the water mark / rest.

*Avatar #2 stock:* 
*Size:* Senior
*Border:* Dotted
*Effects:* Any, go nuts
*Additional info:* Try to include the spear a bit alongside Minato

*Signature stock:* 
*Size:* Medium-ish
*Border:* None / Transparent image
*Effects:* Any, go nuts
*Additional info:* The background is a little weird so could you just make the background transparent and then add some effects to Minato himself, so it doesn't look so plain? 


Thanks in advance.


----------



## andrea (Aug 29, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> *Avatar #1 stock:*
> *Size:* Senior
> *Border:* Dotted
> *Effects:* Any, go nuts
> *Additional info:* I only want Minato in the avatar, the area I want is from his elbow up to his head, crop out the water mark / rest.



If you want us to crop out the watermark then you'll have to credit the artist in your signature along with the worker.

Or better yet, contact the artist and ask for permission to use the stock.


----------



## Sera (Aug 29, 2012)

^ Agreed. 

Will do MissinqNin. :33


----------



## Shaz (Aug 29, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> If you want us to crop out the watermark then you'll have to credit the artist in your signature along with the worker.
> 
> Or better yet, contact the artist and ask for permission to use the stock.




Alright, I'll need to find her then. Until then, that avatar can be excluded from the request - I'll just request it again once I've got permission / name for credit.


----------



## andrea (Aug 29, 2012)

PROJECTS


 (Sera)
 (Mis)
 (Mis)
 (Mis)
 (Ly)
 (Sera)


YOU CAN REQUEST

​


----------



## Darth (Aug 29, 2012)

Can I get a set with a matching ava/sig of this image? 

Senior sized Ava and i'll leave the sig size, effects, details, and borders to your discretion.


----------



## Philip4533 (Aug 29, 2012)

(First off am not great at requesting, I usually like to see what the person making it is capable of.  Also this is my first request on one of my fav Celebs. I will give credit/Rep to whoever makes them well made.)


----------



## Sera (Aug 29, 2012)

You will need to provide stock [a picture] for us to work with first. Our examples are on the front page. Sig off please~


----------



## Fatality (Aug 29, 2012)

Senior Set
Avatar:  (0:30-0:35)
Deep Crimson Red with a bit of black, solid border. 

Signature: 
Black and Bold Border.


----------



## Omega Reaper (Aug 29, 2012)

Avatar/signature request: 

*Avatar:* 

*Signature:* 

Avatar size: 150 by 200.

Signature size: 400 by 150.

artis of choice:  Misao.

Thanks in advance, will rep.


----------



## andrea (Aug 29, 2012)

Fatality said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You requested the same thing at Plush's shop. Cancel your request there first, then I'll do it.



Darth said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same for you, this request is still open at Sanshouo's shop. Close it there first, then it will be done.



Philip4533 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> (First off am not great at requesting, I usually like to see what the person making it is capable of.  Also this is my first request on one of my fav Celebs. I will give credit/Rep to whoever makes them well made.)



You don't meet the requirements to request here anyway. Read the first post.



Omega Reaper said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



prunelle's new name is Misao 





PROJECTS


 (Sera)
 (Mis)
 (Mis)
 (Mis)
 (Ly)
 (Sera)
 (Mis)
 (Ly)


YOU CAN REQUEST

​


----------



## Anjo (Aug 29, 2012)

Repped and credited!


----------



## Fatality (Aug 29, 2012)

Sorry about that, removed it.


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 29, 2012)

Request Type = Signature

Stock=

Size= Stocks size.

Worker=Anyone


----------



## Sera (Aug 29, 2012)

^ Do you want a set?


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 29, 2012)

Nope. Just Signature.


----------



## andrea (Aug 29, 2012)

^Sig off.

And your stock is too small for a sig, sorry. Pick a better quality version and let us worry about resizing.


----------



## Sera (Aug 29, 2012)

You can just about get an avatar out of that stock.


----------



## Omega Reaper (Aug 29, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> You requested the same thing at Plush's shop. Cancel your request there first, then I'll do it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, I'll keep that in mind.  :33

I also changed my request.  The stock looked kinda hard to work with.


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 30, 2012)

Request Type = Signature

Size = Senior

Signature Stock - 

Border - Thin Black.

How about this one?


----------



## andrea (Aug 30, 2012)

Not great but better




PROJECTS


 (Sera)
 (Mis)
 (Mis)
 (Mis)
 (Ly)
 (Sera)
 (Mis)
 (Ly)



YOU CAN REQUEST

​


----------



## Sera (Aug 30, 2012)

[sp=zetzume]




Rep and cred please[/sp]


----------



## ℛei (Aug 30, 2012)

hi chicas 

request: set
size: senior
worker: anyone(who's free)
stock: 


Thanks


----------



## Sera (Aug 30, 2012)

Nice stock. 

I'll take Reiki.


----------



## andrea (Aug 30, 2012)

PROJECTS


 (Mis)
 (Mis)
 (Mis)
 (Ly)
 (Sera)
 (Mis)
 (Ly)

 (Sera)

YOU CAN REQUEST

​


----------



## Misao (Aug 30, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Original Sin_ 




​




*Spoiler*: _Oshawott_ 




​




*Spoiler*: _Joo_ 



​





Lysandra said:


> I'll mark you with (Mis) on the request list



I see what you did there.


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 30, 2012)

Misao said:


> *Spoiler*: _Original Sin_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh wow thank you! It looks great!


----------



## OS (Aug 30, 2012)

Can you please make the sig bigger and use the whole picture please for mine?I want the blue flame on his hands to be visible. 550x395


----------



## andrea (Aug 31, 2012)

Next time be more specific in your request. I'll let Misao decide if she wants to edit it.




PROJECTS


 (Ly)
 (Sera)
 (Mis)
 (Ly)

 (Sera)

YOU CAN REQUEST

​


----------



## Billie (Aug 31, 2012)

Misao said:


> *Spoiler*: _Joo_
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Awesome, i like it.


----------



## andrea (Aug 31, 2012)

Sig off please


----------



## OS (Aug 31, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> Next time be more specific in your request. I'll let Misao decide if she wants to edit it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I thought it was implied when i said last panel. And I also said for the avi "guy with long hair in second to last panel". But I can use the one she gave since it can match that way.


----------



## Sera (Aug 31, 2012)

Misao made the set with correct panels. You need to be clearer when specifying what size you would like your signature to be, otherwise you assume you're giving us choice to do what we like with it. If you wanted the blue flame in the picture, you should have told us.


----------



## andrea (Aug 31, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> Well I thought it was implied when i said last panel. And I also said for the avi "guy with long hair in second to last panel". But I can use the one she gave since it can match that way.



I concede that the avy was of the wrong person (the long-haired one is a dude? ), but regarding size:



Original Sin said:


> Set Request:
> 
> Worker- doesn't matter I guess.
> Stock=
> ...



No where does it specify "Keep the blue flame" or "make the signature x size". That's what I was telling you to be more specific about


----------



## Scratchy (Aug 31, 2012)

Type: Set
Worker: Whoever wants to
Stock:
Ava:  (just cut off the speech bubble)
Sig: 
Effects: Whatever you think fits


----------



## andrea (Aug 31, 2012)

^I'll take that and Dastan's



PROJECTS


 (Ly)
 (Sera)
 (Mis)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Sera)
 (Ly)

YOU CAN REQUEST

​


----------



## andrea (Aug 31, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _josh101_ 














*Spoiler*: _Fatality_ 












*Spoiler*: _Dastan_ 










*Spoiler*: _Scratchy_ 












*Rep&cred*

​


----------



## andrea (Aug 31, 2012)

PROJECTS


 (Sera)
 (Mis)
 (Sera)

YOU CAN REQUEST


​


----------



## Scratchy (Aug 31, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Spoiler*: _Scratchy_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, I like it.


----------



## josh101 (Aug 31, 2012)

thanks, looks awesome


----------



## Sera (Aug 31, 2012)

[sp=MissinqNin]
The version without the log looked weird, so I kept it in. 





Rep and cred please[/sp]


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 31, 2012)

Looks awesome.Thanks & Reped.


----------



## andrea (Aug 31, 2012)

@Original Sin: Misao said she'll remake it



PROJECTS


 (Mis)
 (Sera)

YOU CAN REQUEST


​


----------



## Shaz (Aug 31, 2012)

Sera said:


> [sp=MissinqNin]
> The version without the log looked weird, so I kept it in.
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you! 


They look amazing, love them.


----------



## OS (Aug 31, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> I concede that the avy was of the wrong person (the long-haired one is a dude? ), but regarding size:
> 
> 
> 
> No where does it specify "Keep the blue flame" or "make the signature x size". That's what I was telling you to be more specific about



I thought saying the panel was implied but I'll make sure next time. And the size is my fault, that I am 100 percent sure of.


----------



## andrea (Aug 31, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> I thought saying the panel was implied but I'll make sure next time. And the size is my fault, that I am 100 percent sure of.



Well she's remaking it so this discussion is pointless


----------



## Darth (Sep 1, 2012)

Darth said:


> Can I get a set with a matching ava/sig of this image?
> 
> Senior sized Ava and i'll leave the sig size, effects, details, and borders to your discretion.



reposting my original request.


----------



## whamslam3 (Sep 1, 2012)

*Req*

Req: set
Size: senior
Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/4448/thanosvsdarkseidronlimb.jpg



Effects: your choice
Border: your choice
thnx


----------



## andrea (Sep 1, 2012)

PROJECTS


 (Mis)
 (Sera)
 (Ly)


YOU CAN REQUEST


​


----------



## whamslam3 (Sep 1, 2012)

Ly or Misa can do mine either one (forgot to add tht) thnx


----------



## andrea (Sep 1, 2012)

I'll take yours then



PROJECTS


 (Mis)
 (Sera)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)

YOU CAN REQUEST


​


----------



## Misao (Sep 1, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Original Sin_ 




​


----------



## OS (Sep 1, 2012)

Misao said:


> *Spoiler*: _Original Sin_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, thank you for going through the trouble and I will be more helpful next time.


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 1, 2012)

Request: Set

Stock:  ;  (warning, the images are quite large. Please resize them without reducing the quality, if possible)

Size: Senior (all)

Effects: Yellow 

Border: Yes ; surprise me

Text: Golden Lion Shiki

Worker: Lysandra


Thank you!


----------



## Sera (Sep 1, 2012)

Your avatar link is broken and sig off please.


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 1, 2012)

Woops sorry about that, fixed.


----------



## andrea (Sep 1, 2012)

It's not fixed

Just download it and upload to imgur.com or something similar


----------



## santanico (Sep 1, 2012)

lysa can you take my request por favor

senior size, no border

nothing extravagant, take your time


----------



## andrea (Sep 1, 2012)

Sure thing :33



PROJECTS


 (Mis)
 (Sera)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)

YOU CAN REQUEST


​


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 1, 2012)

Alright, then please just use the Sig image for the avatar as well. Thanks


----------



## krome (Sep 1, 2012)

Set request~
Avatar: 
Sig: 
Border: None
*minimal effects, please <3


----------



## Samehada (Sep 2, 2012)

*Type:* Set
*Worker:* I want to try out Sera 
*Stock:* , , .
*Size:* Senior
*Effects:* Would love to keep the transparency effect. Any effects glossed over or behind is fine.
*Border:* None
*Text:* "Kisame," "Monsters of the Hidden Mist," or "尾を持たない尾獣." Or nothing at all, what ever seems best! If the set seems better without text, go for it!
*Other info: Anything else we should know?*
- I am really giving you the creative freedom on this one hoping for something truly epic! You can choose to use either all of the pictures I gave you, or only a selected few. I tried to have them all around the same artistic style to make the set-making a little easier. As I said, really wanted to try out a transparent set, but effects are perfectly fine (in short, something unique and not rectangle or "boxy.").


----------



## andrea (Sep 2, 2012)

*PROJECTS*


 (Mis)
 (Sera)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Sera)
 (Sera)

YOU CAN REQUEST


​


----------



## Sera (Sep 2, 2012)

I'll take krome too.


----------



## Sera (Sep 2, 2012)

[sp=Reiki]




Rep and cred please[/sp]

[sp=krome]






Rep and cred please[/sp]


----------



## ℛei (Sep 2, 2012)

Sera said:


> [sp=Reiki]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks great 

thank you


----------



## Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel (Sep 2, 2012)

Do you do banners?


----------



## Sera (Sep 2, 2012)

Yes, we do. ^^


----------



## Markel (Sep 2, 2012)

Requesting a set please. 

*Request type:* Transparent set
*Stock:* 
*Worker:* starr
*Size:* Junior

*Notes:* Leave only Mugen for the sig. For the ava, just use the colored background with Mugen on top of it if it's possible, the rest is up to you. Dotted border for ava, btw. Thanks in advance!


----------



## andrea (Sep 2, 2012)

^Wrong thread, starr doesn't work here 

but we could take your request anyway if you want


----------



## Markel (Sep 2, 2012)

LOL. My bad. 

Okay, please do it.


----------



## andrea (Sep 2, 2012)

PROJECTS


 (Mis)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Sera)
 (Sera)

YOU CAN REQUEST


​


----------



## Sera (Sep 2, 2012)

*@PyroLuster* So you just want the guy for the signature and for the avatar, you want the coloured background and the guy? Will do~


----------



## Dragon (Sep 2, 2012)

Type: Set
Worker: anybody who's free 
Stock: 
Size: Junior
Effects: nice colourful kind of feel- pinkish red and yellow or something like that. I'm open to anything really ^^
Border border 
Other info:  I would like the avatar to be a gif, if possible? from one's face to the other's. Also, if you could crop a little from the top and the bottom so the sig doesn't get too squared it would be awesome

Thank you in advanced


----------



## andrea (Sep 2, 2012)

PROJECTS


 (Mis)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Sera)
 (Sera)


YOU CAN REQUEST


​


----------



## Vladimir Lenin (Sep 3, 2012)

Type: Set

Worker: anyone.

Stock: Avatar - () / Signature - ()

Size: Senior.

Effects: Give it a glossy, jingoist feel as if all who view it are crushed under American hegemony! (Make it snazzeh)

Border:Black line.

Other info: It'd be nice if you could put the words "VERMIN SUPREME 2012 - PONIES FOR ALL" and "FREEDOM IS THE ONLY WAY!" in the signature. Also, give the avatar a feel similar to that age old American propaganda poster (hoobajoo wants YOU!).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Markel (Sep 3, 2012)

Sera said:


> *@PyroLuster* So you just want the guy for the signature and for the avatar, you want the coloured background and the guy? Will do~



Yep, exactly.


----------



## andrea (Sep 3, 2012)

@Goobananas that looks like fun, I'll take it 
and turn off your sig please



PROJECTS


 (Mis)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Sera)
 (Sera)

 (Ly)

YOU CAN REQUEST


​


----------



## Vladimir Lenin (Sep 3, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> @Goobananas that looks like fun, I'll take it
> and turn off your sig please
> 
> 
> ...



Terribly sorry, I'd forgotten all about that.

Looking forward to what you can do with it! Oh, and GOD BLESS AMMURICA.


----------



## Ghost (Sep 3, 2012)

Requesting a set. 

Stock: 

Avy: 150 x 150

Signature: 3xx x 4xx

Effects: Green/Light green. Rest up to you.


----------



## andrea (Sep 3, 2012)

PROJECTS


 (Mis)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Sera)
 (Sera)

 (Ly)


YOU CAN REQUEST


​


----------



## Sera (Sep 3, 2012)

[sp=Samehada]
Sorry, it's not my best work. It was hard to get a balance between a transparent and a normal set. If you don't like it, I can re-do it.





Rep and cred please[/sp]


----------



## andrea (Sep 3, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Darth_ 












*Spoiler*: _whamslam3_ 












*Spoiler*: _Hiruzen Sarutobi_ 












*Rep&cred*

​


----------



## andrea (Sep 3, 2012)

PROJECTS


 (Mis)
 (Ly)
 (Sera)

 (Ly)


YOU CAN REQUEST


​


----------



## whamslam3 (Sep 3, 2012)

thank you lys


----------



## Misao (Sep 3, 2012)

Taking Shirosaki and Dragon.


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 3, 2012)

THANK YOU I LOVE IT! Will rep more when I can!


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 4, 2012)

Is it possible for you to resize the profile pic to 150x150 instead? Thank you.


----------



## Oceania (Sep 4, 2012)

May I make a request? 

Sig 


*Spoiler*: __ 



stock:



Can you make have nice effects to go with it please? 

cookies in return.


----------



## andrea (Sep 4, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Is it possible for you to resize the profile pic to 150x150 instead? Thank you.



I'll vm it to you



FormerAbyssalone said:


> May I make a request?
> 
> Sig
> 
> ...



Cookies are nice but I'd prefer if you edit your post and spoiler tag your stock like I did here 



PROJECTS


 (Mis)
 (Ly)
 (Sera)
 (Mis)
 (Ly)
 (Mis)
 (Sera)

YOU CAN REQUEST


​


----------



## Sera (Sep 4, 2012)

I'll take FormerAbyssalone.


----------



## Sera (Sep 4, 2012)

[sp=PyroLuster01]




Rep and cred please[/sp]


----------



## andrea (Sep 4, 2012)

PROJECTS


 (Mis)
 (Ly)
 (Mis)
 (Ly)
 (Mis)
 (Sera)

YOU CAN REQUEST


​


----------



## ℛei (Sep 5, 2012)

Heyo <3

Request: set
Size: senior
Stock: 
Worker: Lysa ()
Effects: not that much,plz.Something simple

Oh and if you can please remove the texts on pic and add "Tonight,you're my little bitch".Thanks


----------



## familyparka (Sep 5, 2012)

Type: Set.
Worker: Lysandra
Video: 
Time frame: from 0:20 to 0:24 almost 25
Size: Junior
Effects: Watch me Walk, on the signature make it fit nicely please  Not too big.
Border: Rounded I think
Other info: Make it awesome plz


----------



## andrea (Sep 5, 2012)

PROJECTS


 (Mis)
 (Ly)
 (Mis)
 (Ly)
 (Mis)
 (Sera)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)

YOU CAN REQUEST


​


----------



## andrea (Sep 5, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _starr_ 





didn't know what to do with it so I just enhanced the colors








*Spoiler*: _Goobananas_ 



I had a lot of fun making this, hope you like it too







*Rep&cred*

​


----------



## L I N G E R (Sep 5, 2012)

My Bad. Sorry love.


----------



## andrea (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm afraid you have to be a member for at least a week before requesting here. Read the rules on the first page.

Also sig off.


----------



## santanico (Sep 5, 2012)

thanks lysa, looks great


----------



## Misao (Sep 5, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Omega Reaper_ 




​


----------



## Misao (Sep 5, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Dragon_ 






​


----------



## andrea (Sep 5, 2012)

PROJECTS


 (Mis)
 (Sera)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)

YOU CAN REQUEST


​


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 5, 2012)

Set Request:
Worker: Lysandra
Stock: 
Text: Are you taking notes on how to be cool? Jesus, get a fucking pen.
Border: Dotted


----------



## Dragon (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey um, I tried putting the avatar and it wouldn't work? Like, it's a plain picture even if it moves here it stays the same when I put is an avatar :S

The set is great though!!


----------



## Sin (Sep 5, 2012)

Question for you wonderful folk, would you be able to do a multi-stock sig, or is that too much work? I'm looking for one of those cool slim-vertical sigs with three different athletes in three boxes.


----------



## Sera (Sep 5, 2012)

We can do that. :33


----------



## Misao (Sep 5, 2012)

Dragon said:


> Hey um, I tried putting the avatar and it wouldn't work? Like, it's a plain picture even if it moves here it stays the same when I put is an avatar :S
> 
> The set is great though!!



I think you don't meet the requirements to use it just yet. I'll have to lower the quality.


*Spoiler*: _Dragon_ 



​


----------



## Sin (Sep 5, 2012)

Sera said:


> We can do that. :33


Yay

This is sort of what I want:  

Obviously not as shitty proportion-wise and with a set-style to it, but this gives the overall gist.

Type: Sig (unless you can think of something cool to do avvy-wise)
Worker: No one in particular, you all rock
Stock: 







Size: As big as possible within the rules
Effects: Regular set-stuff, your call, freedom here.
Border: White dotted
Text: Nope
Other info: If you have any questions please PM me


----------



## Dragon (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh my god thank you very _very_ much 

Thank you for the beautiful set  *cookies*


----------



## andrea (Sep 6, 2012)

PROJECTS


 (Mis)
 (Sera)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)


YOU CAN REQUEST


​


----------



## Misao (Sep 6, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Shirosaki_ 




​


----------



## Perseverance (Sep 6, 2012)

Could you give  a nice, noticeable border?

Thanks.


----------



## Jackk (Sep 7, 2012)

I'd like to make a request if I may. 

*Type:* Set

*Worker:* Lysandra


*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 









*Size:* Senior

*Effects:* Up to you. 

*Border:* Dotted white borders.

*Text:* Ohara's Devil

*Other info:* May I have a version with text and another without? If not, then please just do one without text.


----------



## andrea (Sep 7, 2012)

PROJECTS


 (Mis)
 (Sera)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)

 (Ly)

YOU CAN REQUEST


​


----------



## Gold Roger (Sep 7, 2012)

*Worker*- Anyone
*Request Type* - Set.
*Stock*- 
 *Size* - Senior.
*Border* - Whatever you decide.
*Effects* - Watery/Beachy. (Not too much though and have it behind her, rather than overlapping.)
*Text:*_ Beautiful Diva_
*Additional Info* - (Text green/orange to match the bikini)
*
Also, can I have one with text and one without?*

This is my first time requesting at a shop in awhile so let me know if anything looks incorrect.


----------



## Sera (Sep 7, 2012)

^ Sig off please.

FormerAbyssalone, I will do your set Sunday. I'm quite busy at the moment.


----------



## andrea (Sep 8, 2012)

PROJECTS


 (Mis)
 (Sera)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)

 (Ly)


YOU CAN REQUEST


​


----------



## Carmelita (Sep 8, 2012)

Can I request? Is my post count ok? 
My request is simple, I just want a hot pink-dotted border around the ava that I already have. Thanks.


----------



## Fatality (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks for the last set , Repped

Could you possibly resize this to Senior Set dimensions (Signature)


----------



## andrea (Sep 9, 2012)

I'll do these and sig off Elana.


----------



## Carmelita (Sep 9, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> I'll do these and sig off Elana.



It was off all along.


----------



## Momoko (Sep 9, 2012)

Gif reguest. 

Worker ~Lysandra
Request ~Gif Resize
Stock~
Size ~Junior and Senior please.
Border ~Only dotted 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## andrea (Sep 9, 2012)

PROJECTS


 (Mis)
 (Sera)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)

 (Ly)

 (Ly)

YOU CAN REQUEST
NO MORE GIFS OR REQUESTS DIRECTED AT ME


​


----------



## Omega Reaper (Sep 10, 2012)

Misao said:


> *Spoiler*: _Omega Reaper_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much.  I love it.


----------



## Sera (Sep 10, 2012)

[sp=FormerAbyssalone]
Sorry for the wait.



Rep and cred please[/sp]


----------



## Oceania (Sep 10, 2012)

Sera said:


> [sp=FormerAbyssalone]
> Sorry for the wait.
> 
> 
> ...



 

thank you


----------



## Sera (Sep 10, 2012)

No problem. I'm glad you like it. Sig off please.


----------



## andrea (Sep 11, 2012)

PROJECTS


 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Sera)
 (Ly)

 (Ly)

YOU CAN REQUEST
NO MORE GIFS OR REQUESTS DIRECTED AT ME


​


----------



## Sera (Sep 11, 2012)

I'll take Sin.


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 11, 2012)

Request: Avatar
Worker: Whoever wants to take it
Stock: 
Effects: Something like   but with green instead (please remove the gun)
Borders: w/e looks best

Sig
Stock: 
Effects: Whatever looks best
Text: Tiger & Bunny


----------



## andrea (Sep 11, 2012)

PROJECTS


 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Sera)
 (Ly)

 (Ly)


YOU CAN REQUEST
NO MORE GIFS OR REQUESTS DIRECTED AT ME


​


----------



## Misao (Sep 12, 2012)

I'll take Santoryu and Gold Roger.


----------



## Omega Reaper (Sep 12, 2012)

Request avatar: Size 150/200 





Signature: Size 500/150



Open request.  

Effects:  Anything you think looks good.  :33

Additional details.  You can click on the sig picture to make it bigger if you want.  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## andrea (Sep 13, 2012)

Sorry for the lateness guys, school is starting and I've been super busy. Will get things done this weekend.



PROJECTS


 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Sera)
 (Ly)
 (Sera)
 (Ly)
 (Sera)


YOU CAN REQUEST
NO MORE GIFS OR REQUESTS DIRECTED AT ME


​


----------



## Sera (Sep 13, 2012)

Lys, you need to change Gold Roger and Santoryu's requests to Misao. :33


----------



## Lacie (Sep 13, 2012)

I would like to request a set, please.

*Worker:* Whoever would like to take it.
*Stock:*   and 
*Size:* Junior
*Effects:* Do what you see fit 
*Border:*  rounded, and preferably same color and pattern as the fog encircling Madara.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Sin (Sep 13, 2012)

Sera said:


> I'll take Sin.


Sorry you got stuck with me


----------



## Sera (Sep 13, 2012)

I'll take Lacie.


----------



## Sera (Sep 13, 2012)

[sp=Sin]
Sorry, that's as big as I could get it, height-wise.

[/sp]


----------



## andrea (Sep 14, 2012)

PROJECTS


 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Mis)
 (Ly)
 (Mis)

 (Sera)

YOU CAN REQUEST
NO MORE GIFS OR REQUESTS DIRECTED AT ME


​


----------



## Krippy (Sep 14, 2012)

Hey......

Can I get a Senior set made of this?



Worker; whoever is availiable 
Effects: Amazing. 
Border: thin black
Text: "Tell your men they work for me now. This is my city. "

Thank you! pek


----------



## andrea (Sep 14, 2012)

PROJECTS


 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Mis)
 (Ly)
 (Mis)

 (Sera)


YOU CAN REQUEST
NO MORE GIFS OR REQUESTS DIRECTED AT ME


​


----------



## Sera (Sep 14, 2012)

I'll take xKantStopx.


----------



## Cobalt (Sep 14, 2012)

Type: Set
Worker: Anyone!
Stock: 
Size: 150x150
Effects: Anything that looks pretty I guess nothing too flashy though. 
Border: Dotted
Text: None.
Other info: A nice icy blue background would be cool but do whatever you'd like .


----------



## andrea (Sep 15, 2012)

^Sig off



PROJECTS


 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Mis)
 (Ly)
 (Mis)

 (Sera)
 (Sera)


YOU CAN REQUEST
NO MORE GIFS OR REQUESTS DIRECTED AT ME


​


----------



## Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel (Sep 16, 2012)

Here...


*Spoiler*: _My Request_ 





1] Type: Other
Worker: Sera
Stock: 
Size: 45*200
Effects: any
Border: dotted
Text: Koshi
Other info: It should something like this >>> 

2] Type: Other
Worker: Sera
Stock: 
Size: 45*200
Effects: any
Border: dotted
Text: Griswold
Other info: It should something like this >>> 

3] Type: Other
Worker: Sera
Stock: 
Size: 45*200
Effects: any
Border: dotted
Text: Udarsha
Other info: It should something like this >>> 

4] Type: Other
Worker: Sera
Stock: 
Size: 45*200
Effects: any
Border: dotted
Text: Udarsha
Other info: It should something like this >>> 

5] Type: Other
Worker: Sera
Stock: 
Size: 45*200
Effects: any
Border: dotted
Text: Arek
Other info: It should something like this >>> 

6] Type: Other
Worker: Sera
Stock: 
Size: 45*200
Effects: any
Border: dotted
Text: Amaya
Other info: It should something like this >>> 

6] Type: Other
Worker: Sera
Stock: 
Size: 45*200
Effects: any
Border: dotted
Text: Marcus
Other info: It should something like this >>>


----------



## L I N G E R (Sep 16, 2012)

Type: Set
Worker: Anyone
Stock: 
Size: 400x250
Effects: none really.
Border: semi-rounded like rounded on the top-left and bottom right but 90 degrees on the other two.
Text: Linger
Other info: Finally been here a week.


----------



## Sera (Sep 16, 2012)

[sp=Lacie]



Rep and cred please[/sp]


----------



## Cain (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi!  I have a request that I hope I can get done.  I do not have a preference who does it.

Ava: 

Sig: 

I would like it to be mixed up a little bit.  Personal style.

for the sig quote.  something like "I hate Papa."  Or "I love Ao-kun."

Fleur is my favorite character in Eureka Ao.  if i need anything else let me know if this isnt enough to do something off of.  TY ty. i might be a rep spammer, but i do appreciate when needed.

And if u need me to say the sizes.  Max for ava the forums can do, and something that can fit in with the sig i showed.


----------



## Shanoa (Sep 17, 2012)

Type: Set
Worker: Anyone
Stock: Avy

Sig

Size: Senior
Border: rounded
Text: Let's rock baby


----------



## andrea (Sep 17, 2012)

Holy crap I need to get to work on these
Will be done this week I promise guys 



Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel said:


> Here...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _My Request_
> ...



That is a really big request  Are you willing to work that much on it Sera? I'll wait for your answer before adding it to the list.



PROJECTS


 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Mis)
 (Ly)
 (Mis)

 (Sera)

 (Sera)

 (Sera)


YOU CAN REQUEST
NO MORE GIFS OR REQUESTS DIRECTED AT ME


​


----------



## Sera (Sep 17, 2012)

I'll take sapphireninja and L I N G E R [although I'm confused about the rounded border part.]


----------



## andrea (Sep 17, 2012)

Sera said:


> I'll take sapphireninja and L I N G E R [although I'm confused about the rounded border part.]



She means like this:


----------



## Cain (Sep 17, 2012)

On the style I hope it is colorful.  I like those kinds.  thanks a lot for helping out! 

i forgot to mention i want my name on the avatar.  you guys did make some sick sets.


----------



## Lovely Hope (Sep 18, 2012)

We can make requests right?!..
Request: Set..
Size: Senior..
Worker: Sera if she can :33..
Stock: 
Effects: As you like..
Borders: Rounded..
Text: We cannot live without Hope<< On sig..
Thanks in advance..


----------



## Sera (Sep 18, 2012)

^ Sure, will do. :33 I will be doing my requests as soon as I can. I just need to get Photoshop installed again, which hopefully won't be longer than a week.


----------



## Lacie (Sep 18, 2012)

Sera said:


> [sp=Lacie]
> 
> 
> 
> Rep and cred please[/sp]





It's even better than what I had in mind. Thank you.


----------



## Es (Sep 18, 2012)

Senior member with borders


----------



## Meztryn (Sep 18, 2012)

Type: signature gif
Video: 
Time frame: 0:58 - 1:00
Size: 240 width x 190 length 
Effects: no effects
Border: 3-4px white border with a 1px light grey outer border
Other info: thanks!


----------



## andrea (Sep 19, 2012)

^Sorry but we're not taking gif requests at the moment 



PROJECTS


 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Mis)
 (Ly)
 (Mis)

 (Sera)

 (Sera)

 (Sera)
 (Sera)



YOU CAN REQUEST
NO MORE GIFS OR REQUESTS DIRECTED AT ME


​


----------



## andrea (Sep 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Reiki_ 










*Rep&cred*

​


----------



## ℛei (Sep 19, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Spoiler*: _Reiki_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



faptastic 

thanks  repped and will cred when will use it <3


----------



## andrea (Sep 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _familyparka_ 














*Rep&cred*

​


----------



## andrea (Sep 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Amber_ 












*Rep&cred*

​


----------



## andrea (Sep 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_ 












*Rep&cred*

​


----------



## andrea (Sep 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Jackk_ 





Tried something funky but I also included a regular version in case it's not your thing.














*Rep&cred*

​


----------



## andrea (Sep 19, 2012)

I'll take whatever's not taken and will do later



PROJECTS


 (Mis)
 (Mis)
 (Ly)
 (Sera)
 (Ly)
 (Sera)
 (Ly)
 (Sera)
 (Sera)
 (Ly)


YOU CAN REQUEST


​


----------



## Momoko (Sep 19, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Spoiler*: _Amber_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my gosh, I love it so! Thank you Lysandra~! pek


----------



## Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel (Sep 19, 2012)

posting again...


*Spoiler*: _My Request to lysandra_ 





1] Type: Other
Worker: lysandra
Stock: 
Size: 45*200
Effects: any
Border: dotted
Text: Koshi
Other info: It should something like this >>> 

2] Type: Other
Worker: lysandra
Stock: 
Size: 45*200
Effects: any
Border: dotted
Text: Griswold
Other info: It should something like this >>> 

3] Type: Other
Worker: lysandra
Stock: 
Size: 45*200
Effects: any
Border: dotted
Text: Udarsha
Other info: It should something like this >>> 

4] Type: Other
Worker: lysandra
Stock: 
Size: 45*200
Effects: any
Border: dotted
Text: Udarsha
Other info: It should something like this >>> 

5] Type: Other
Worker: lysandra
Stock: 
Size: 45*200
Effects: any
Border: dotted
Text: Arek
Other info: It should something like this >>> 

6] Type: Other
Worker: lysandra
Stock: 
Size: 45*200
Effects: any
Border: dotted
Text: Amaya
Other info: It should something like this >>> 

6] Type: Other
Worker: lysandra
Stock: 
Size: 45*200
Effects: any
Border: dotted
Text: Marcus
Other info: It should something like this >>>


----------



## familyparka (Sep 19, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Spoiler*: _familyparka_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HOLY CRAP I LOVE YOU!

THANKS!

Could you make the avy 125x125? Its not mobile in that size since im not senior :S

And if you have time and don't bother, I'd also like an avatar of the girl in the left. If you want to, obviously


----------



## andrea (Sep 19, 2012)

Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel said:


> posting again...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _My Request to lysandra_
> ...



Sorry but that request is huge and I barely have time for normal requests at the moment. So I'm gonna have to refuse it. Try your luck in another shop


----------



## Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel (Sep 20, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> Sorry but that request is huge and I barely have time for normal requests at the moment. So I'm gonna have to refuse it. Try your luck in another shop



Oh, it's fine. 

Umm, can I request a banner?


----------



## andrea (Sep 20, 2012)

I really don't feel like making banners right now 
Also Sera doesn't have PS atm and Misao is rarely online so I'm afraid this comes at a really bad time


----------



## Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel (Sep 20, 2012)

-Sigh-

I see. Well, I'll just wait. Just let me know when your in the mood of making banners.

Thanks.


----------



## Sera (Sep 20, 2012)

Sorry, Lys. I'm hoping PS will arrive by Saturday.


----------



## andrea (Sep 21, 2012)

*Request for Sera*

Type: Transparency
Stock: 
Effects: Just a regular transparency, no border, and if the final thing could be around 200px height or so that's be great.

Thanks :33


----------



## andrea (Sep 21, 2012)

PROJECTS


 (Mis)
 (Mis)
 (Ly)
 (Sera)
 (Ly)
 (Sera)
 (Ly)
 (Sera)
 (Sera)
 (Ly)
 (Sera)


YOU CAN REQUEST


​


----------



## Sera (Sep 21, 2012)

*@Lys* Will do. :33

[sp=xKantStopx]




Rep and cred please[/sp]


----------



## Krippy (Sep 21, 2012)

Sera said:


> *@Lys* Will do. :33
> 
> [sp=xKantStopx]
> 
> ...



Its beautiful, thank you.


----------



## Anjo (Sep 21, 2012)

Request Type: Set
Size: Senior
Stock: 
Border: Dashed
Text: Anjo x Determinedidiot
Worker: any

Nice effects please


----------



## Sera (Sep 21, 2012)

[sp=sapphireninja]




Rep and cred please[/sp]


----------



## Sera (Sep 21, 2012)

[sp=L I N G E R]




Rep and cred please[/sp]


----------



## andrea (Sep 21, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Omega Reaper_ 












*Rep&cred*

​


----------



## andrea (Sep 21, 2012)

PROJECTS


 (Mis)
 (Mis)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Sera)
 (Ly)
 (Sera)



YOU CAN REQUEST


​


----------



## Shanoa (Sep 21, 2012)

Sera said:


> [sp=sapphireninja]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank You Sera
Though i don't like to be a bother here but i did sorta ask for a text


----------



## Toroxus (Sep 21, 2012)

May I request a 1920x1080 wallpaper?


----------



## andrea (Sep 22, 2012)

Toroxus said:


> May I request a 1920x1080 wallpaper?



You can but I have no idea if/when I'll get the time to do it. Maybe Sera wants to give it a try?


----------



## andrea (Sep 22, 2012)

PROJECTS


 (Mis)
 (Mis)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Sera)
 (Ly)
 (Sera)

Vrvh (Ly) (PM)


YOU CAN REQUEST


​


----------



## Toroxus (Sep 22, 2012)

*Type*: Wallpaper
*Worker*: Anyone who has time
*Stock*: 
*Size*: 1920x1080
*Effects*: You're a better artist than me. 
*Border*: Perhaps keep the border of the stock but make it a border of a 1920x1080 picture.
*Text*: Nope
*Other info*: I love this TigerBoy.  So I'm pretty sure I won't like if he gets modified.  Perhaps have the TigerShota on the right side in full, and a cropping of him on the left that perhaps saves that tummy and chest. 
I'm such a fanboy.  But I don't know what to do about a background.  Multi-rep for the artist who does it, and because of it's scale, I expect to get it back awhile from now.


----------



## andrea (Sep 22, 2012)

I remember that stock, it was quite hard to work with.
I'll add you on the list tentatively. If Sera or Misao don't give it a shot in a couple of weeks or so I'll try my hand with it again.



PROJECTS


 (Mis)
 (Mis)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Sera)
 (Ly)
 (Sera)

Vrvh (Ly) (PM)
 (wallpaper)


YOU CAN REQUEST


​


----------



## Toroxus (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks. 
It's so hard. 
I'm not even sure what I want, I just want him and something else.


----------



## andrea (Sep 22, 2012)

Toroxus said:


> I just want him and something else.



well that totally clarifies things


----------



## Toroxus (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## Sera (Sep 22, 2012)

sapphireninja said:


> Thank You Sera
> Though i don't like to be a bother here but i did sorta ask for a text



Sorry about that! 

[sp]
[/sp]


----------



## Sera (Sep 22, 2012)

[sp=Lovely Hope]




Rep and cred please[/sp]


----------



## andrea (Sep 22, 2012)

PROJECTS


 (Mis)
 (Mis)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)

Vrvh (Ly) (PM)
 (wallpaper)


YOU CAN REQUEST


​


----------



## Anjo (Sep 22, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> PROJECTS
> 
> 
> (Mis)
> ...



Since no one claimed mine I guess you can have it Ly lol


----------



## andrea (Sep 22, 2012)

Anjo said:


> Since no one claimed mine I guess you can have it Ly lol



I didn't put any name next to it because I have a limited number of requests I make at a time (5) so I give priority to people who specifically request me. Someone will do your request eventually, but if you really want me to do it and no one else I'll write it down as such.


----------



## Anjo (Sep 22, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> I didn't put any name next to it because I have a limited number of requests I make at a time (5) so I give priority to people who specifically request me. Someone will do your request eventually, but if you really want me to do it and no one else I'll write it down as such.



yeah that's fine, I request you then


----------



## andrea (Sep 22, 2012)

That doesn't mean it will get done any faster 



PROJECTS


 (Mis)
 (Mis)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
Vrvh (Ly) (PM)
 (wallpaper)


YOU CAN REQUEST
NO MORE GIFS OR REQUESTS DIRECTED AT ME


​


----------



## Lovely Hope (Sep 22, 2012)

Sera said:


> [sp=Lovely Hope]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you Sera..really pretty..
but can I ask for something?!..:33
can you make the color of text white but light..and a dotted border for the avy?!>>sorry..
Thank you..


----------



## Omega Reaper (Sep 23, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Spoiler*: _Omega Reaper_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG, this is amazing.  Thank you.


----------



## andrea (Sep 23, 2012)

Sig off, please.


----------



## Sera (Sep 23, 2012)

Lovely Hope said:


> Thank you Sera..really pretty..
> but can I ask for something?!..:33
> can you make the color of text white but light..and a dotted border for the avy?!>>sorry..
> Thank you..



[sp]


[/sp]


----------



## andrea (Sep 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Cobalt_ 












*Rep&cred*

​


----------



## Cobalt (Sep 23, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Spoiler*: _Cobalt_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It looks great! Thanks Lysandra!


----------



## andrea (Sep 23, 2012)

PROJECTS


 (Mis)
 (Mis)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
Vrvh (Ly) (PM)
 (wallpaper)


YOU CAN REQUEST


​


----------



## Schnarf (Sep 23, 2012)

Type: Signature
Worker: doesn't matter
Stock: 
Size: leave it the way it is
Border: like this one 
Other info: I'd like for the border that is already around the image to be removed and replaced the one I posted above. If you could get rid of the text on the image but leave the little Naruto logo in the top right there, that'd be great. If not, it's fine.


----------



## Lovely Hope (Sep 23, 2012)

Sera said:


> [sp]
> 
> 
> [/sp]



Thank you Sera..


----------



## Bonly (Sep 23, 2012)

Hello 

-Type: Set
-Worker:Anyone will do. 
-Stock:*Avatar*


*Sig*

*Spoiler*: __ 











-Size:Im not sure which I am so i'll stick with Junior.

-Effects:For the sig I was wondering could you make it so that instead of it being 9 individual IMG's could you make it one whole IMG picture so I would be able to get 9 of them?

Border:Add which ever you think would look good ^_^

Text:At the bottom under the last row could the text be "The Shaw Hat's"

This is my first time in one of these so I hope I did it right ^_^


----------



## Sourcandy (Sep 23, 2012)

*Type*: Set?
*Worker*: Anyone 
*Stock: * (For Avatar) [] (For Signature)
*Size*: For Avatar:150X150(under 30KB if possible?) and 125X125 

For Signature: ~600X160
*Effects*: I'll leave this under the worker's discretion 
*Border*: Same a above


----------



## Billie (Sep 24, 2012)

*For Misao*
Typ: Avatar
Stock:  (only Firo Procenzo)
Size: 150x150
Border: None
Effect: this 3d effect () ​
*
For Lysandra*
Typ: Avatar
Stock:  (only Firo Procenzo)
Size: 150x150
Border: None
Effect: you choice​


----------



## Lucrecia (Sep 24, 2012)

Worker: Lysandra

*Set*:

Type: Avatar
Video: 
Time frame: 0:29 - 0:32
Size: 150 x 150
Border: Solid

Type: sig
Video: 
Time frame: 0:05 - 0:09
Size: 400 x 200
Border: Solid


----------



## Sera (Sep 24, 2012)

I'll take Sourcandy.


----------



## Plush (Sep 24, 2012)

*Type:* Signature.
*Stock:* []
*Worker:* Sera.
​


----------



## andrea (Sep 24, 2012)

PROJECTS


 (Mis)
 (Mis)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
Vrvh (Ly) (PM)
 (wallpaper)


 (Sera)
 (Mis) (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Sera)



YOU CAN REQUEST
NO MORE GIFS OR REQUESTS DIRECTED AT ME


​


----------



## Sera (Sep 24, 2012)

[sp=Sourcandy]
Sorry, I couldn't get the avatars under 30kb without the quality looking bad.



[/sp]


----------



## Sourcandy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sera said:


> [sp=Sourcandy]
> Sorry, I couldn't get the avatars under 30kb without the quality looking bad.
> 
> 
> ...


Wonderful! Just need to wait 24 hours to rep


----------



## andrea (Sep 24, 2012)

PROJECTS

 (Mis)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
Vrvh (Ly) (PM)
 (wallpaper)


 (Mis) (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Sera)



YOU CAN REQUEST
NO MORE GIFS OR REQUESTS DIRECTED AT ME


​


----------



## RandomSil (Sep 25, 2012)

Type: Set
Worker: Whoever is free
Stock: This or any other Aoba images you like. 
Size: Junior
Effects: Whatever you feel works.
Border: Could I get a version of the Signature with and one without?
Text: Aoba <.< if you can find suitable text.
Other info: Take as long as you guys need, just please pm or vm when you are done. Also an early thanks to guys


----------



## andrea (Sep 25, 2012)

PROJECTS

 (Mis)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
Vrvh (Ly) (PM)
 (wallpaper)


 (Mis) (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Sera)




YOU CAN REQUEST
NO MORE GIFS OR REQUESTS DIRECTED AT ME


​


----------



## andrea (Sep 25, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Cain_ 












*Rep&cred*

​


----------



## Sera (Sep 25, 2012)

I'll take RandomSil.


----------



## andrea (Sep 25, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Es_ 












*Rep&cred*

​


----------



## andrea (Sep 25, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Anjo_ 












*Rep&cred*

​


----------



## andrea (Sep 25, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Joo_ 










*Rep&cred*

​


----------



## andrea (Sep 25, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Lucrecia_ 












*Rep&cred*

​


----------



## andrea (Sep 25, 2012)

ANNOUNCEMENT


I will be leaving on a trip at the end of this week and will not have access to my computer, so for the rest of this week I will not be taking any requests. You may still request Sera or Misao. Thank you for your understanding.



​


----------



## andrea (Sep 25, 2012)

PROJECTS

 (Mis)
 (wallpaper)


 (Mis)
 (Sera)




NO GIFS OR REQUESTS DIRECTED AT ME
YOU CAN REQUEST


​


----------



## Billie (Sep 25, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Rep&cred*​




Awesome Work, lys.


----------



## Sera (Sep 25, 2012)

[sp=Plush]


Rep and cred please[/sp]


----------



## andrea (Sep 25, 2012)

PROJECTS

 (Mis)
 (wallpaper)


 (Mis)
 (Sera)



NO GIFS OR REQUESTS DIRECTED AT ME
YOU CAN REQUEST


​


----------



## Plush (Sep 25, 2012)

Sera said:


> [sp=Plush]
> 
> 
> Rep and cred please[/sp]



_It's breathtakingly beautiful. Thank you, Sera.  <3_​


----------



## Lucrecia (Sep 26, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Spoiler*: _Lucrecia_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you :33


----------



## Sera (Sep 26, 2012)

*@one piece fan* Could you change your signature stock please? I can't really work with it otherwise.


----------



## andrea (Sep 26, 2012)

I think he just wants you to put all the pictures next to eachother in one sig.


----------



## Omega Reaper (Sep 26, 2012)

I would like to request a set of the Sket-Dan!

I would like one sig from this render.  Size 500/150. Colors and such are whatever you think would be best.

*Spoiler*: __ 








And three avatars from this one.  Size 150/200. One of Bossun, one of Switch, and one of Himeko.

*Spoiler*: __ 








Request is open to any of the artists.

Thanks in advance.  :33


----------



## andrea (Sep 27, 2012)

Last housekeeping before I head off. See you all on Sunday~



PROJECTS

 (Mis)
 (wallpaper)


 (Mis)
 (Sera)




NO GIFS OR REQUESTS DIRECTED AT ME
YOU CAN REQUEST


​


----------



## ℛei (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi girls 

request: set
size: senior
stock: 
worker: who'll want to do 
effects,borders: up to worker

Thanks


----------



## Sera (Sep 28, 2012)

PROJECTS

 (Mis)
 (wallpaper)

 (Sera)
 (Mis)
 (Sera)

 (Sera)

YOU CAN REQUEST​


----------



## Sera (Sep 28, 2012)

[sp=one piece fan]


[/sp]Rep and cred please​


----------



## Bonly (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks so much its awesome <3 
And sorry bout not being on the past few days to reply to your first post


----------



## Omega Reaper (Sep 28, 2012)

Sera, if you can do my request, I'd like to request you.  :33


----------



## Sera (Sep 28, 2012)

one piece fan said:


> Thanks so much its awesome <3
> And sorry bout not being on the past few days to reply to your first post



That's fine. I'm glad you liked it~ 



PROJECTS

 (Mis)
 (wallpaper)

 (Mis)
 (Sera)
 (Sera)
 (Sera)

YOU CAN REQUEST​


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 28, 2012)

*Request Please!*


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Type:* Set

*Worker:* Doesn't matter! I'm not picky 

*Stock:* , 

*Size:* Senior please

*Effects:* Just looking for some grainy, maybe a tiny bit grundgy effect, but not overly done. I'd like them sig/avatar to have a similar feeling, the feeling of a set you know? 

*Border:* Whatever you think looks good. Rounded, or looking like it's ripped or grungy a bit.

*Text:* If I could just have the "?" large enough to be visible on both of them that would be great.


----------



## Sera (Sep 28, 2012)

PROJECTS

 (Mis)
 (wallpaper)

 (Mis)
 (Sera)
 (Sera)
 (Sera)


YOU CAN REQUEST​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Sep 28, 2012)

Type: Set
Worker: Anyone
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Effects: Anything you think is best, but preferably something that looks good in purple
Border: Half rounded
Text: Demon King
Other info: Nothing really


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 29, 2012)

Just an update, I wish I had done this earlier. If it's easier to maintain a certain style by just sticking to one picture or the other, feel free to use other Amazing Spider-Man Movie Posters as the signature. I want the two images to feel like a set so if that's easier do what you need to do! Thank you in advanced I appreciate your hard work!


----------



## Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel (Sep 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _My request to sera_ 



Type: Banner
Worker: Sera
Stock: 
Size: 800*300
Effects: Any
Border: N/A
Text: Bleach Story RPG
Subtext: There ain't no salvation here. Never have been.
Other info: Please make sure the banner should match with the site theme and background, please. It's important. [You may wanna render the image, i gave you...]  And make the banner awesome.

Will rep 3+ times!


----------



## Vampire Princess (Sep 29, 2012)

Request type: FC banner
Worker: whoever has time
Stock: 
Text: Goodies
Effects: red/black theme

Thanks!


----------



## Sera (Sep 29, 2012)

I'll try and get most of mine done over the weekend. 



PROJECTS

 (Mis)
 (wallpaper)

 (Mis)
 (Sera)
 (Sera)
 (Sera)


 (Sera)


YOU CAN REQUEST​


----------



## Schnarf (Sep 29, 2012)

You can take my request off.


----------



## Sera (Sep 30, 2012)

^ If you want. You can wait for Misao or Lysandra though.



PROJECTS

 (Mis)
 (wallpaper)
 (Mis)
 (Sera)
 (Sera)
 (Sera)


 (Sera)


YOU CAN REQUEST​


----------



## Sera (Sep 30, 2012)

[sp=RandomSil]




[/sp]Rep and cred please​


----------



## andrea (Sep 30, 2012)

Back. Resting for today and will do requests tomorrow.


PROJECTS


 (Mis)
 (wallpaper)
 (Mis)
 (Sera)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Sera)
 (Ly)


YOU CAN REQUEST​


----------



## Sera (Sep 30, 2012)

[sp=Omega Reaper]


[/sp]Rep and cred please​


----------



## Scratchy (Oct 2, 2012)

Type: Set
Worker: Whoever wants to
Stock:
Avi:  
Signature: 
Effects: Whatever you think fits

Thanks in advance.


----------



## andrea (Oct 3, 2012)

PROJECTS


 (Mis)
 (wallpaper)
 (Mis)
 (Sera)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Sera)
 (Ly)



YOU CAN REQUEST​


----------



## Laura (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi, I'd like you to edit/resize this gif please. If you only feel like resizing it, then a 500 width should do the trick. But I wouldn't mind seeing some effects too. I'm not very experienced with this whole request thing...

Type: Signature or Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Effects: I can't think of any, but you're welcome to experiment. 
Border: No border.
Other info: I wouldn't mind a matching avatar, but I'm not sure how you could make one from this stock. If you need some more stock, let me know. 

Thank you.


----------



## andrea (Oct 3, 2012)

Sig off please


PROJECTS


 (Mis)
 (wallpaper)
 (Mis)
 (Sera)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Sera)
 (Ly)




YOU CAN REQUEST​


----------



## Sera (Oct 3, 2012)

Request for Lysandra. ^^

*Type:* Set
*Avatar:* 
*Signature:* 

Thanks!


----------



## andrea (Oct 3, 2012)

PROJECTS


 (Mis)
 (wallpaper)
 (Mis)
 (Sera)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Sera)
 (Ly)

 (Ly)
 (Ly)


YOU CAN REQUEST
NO MORE GIFS OR REQUESTS DIRECTED AT ME
​


----------



## Omega Reaper (Oct 4, 2012)

Request for Sera.

Avy: Size 150/200 

Signature:  Size 500/150 

Thanks in advance.  :33


----------



## andrea (Oct 4, 2012)

PROJECTS


 (Mis)
 (wallpaper)
 (Mis)
 (Sera)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Sera)
 (Ly)

 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Sera)


YOU CAN REQUEST
NO MORE GIFS OR REQUESTS DIRECTED AT ME
​


----------



## Sera (Oct 4, 2012)

[sp=Reiki]




[/sp]Rep and cred please​


----------



## ℛei (Oct 4, 2012)

Sera said:


> [sp=Reiki]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful  Thanks 

repped and will cred when use it


----------



## andrea (Oct 4, 2012)

Sera dat set 


PROJECTS


 (Mis)
 (wallpaper)
 (Mis)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Sera)
 (Ly)

 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Sera)


YOU CAN REQUEST
NO MORE GIFS OR REQUESTS DIRECTED AT ME
​


----------



## Ninian (Oct 4, 2012)

Type: Set.
Stock: []
Worker: Sera.
Effect: Any. 
Border: Rounded.
Text: None.
Size: Junior.


----------



## andrea (Oct 4, 2012)

PROJECTS


 (Mis)
 (wallpaper)
 (Mis)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Sera)
 (Ly)

 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Sera)



YOU CAN REQUEST
NO MORE GIFS OR REQUESTS DIRECTED AT ME
​


----------



## Samehada (Oct 5, 2012)

*Type:* Set
*Worker: * Sera 
*Stock:* 
*Size:* What works.
*Effects:* Giving you complete free reign. Make this awesome, Sera. Know you will 
*Border:* Your choice!
*Text:* Nope!
*Other info:* I am giving you mostly complete control on this project! I do have just two specifics. Before I say them though, lets number these suckers. Starting from top left and going all the way to bottom right, I will number them from 1 to 5. With that out of the way, I would love 1 or 2 (both if you want. W/e works) be the avatar while 3,4, and 5 can be in the signature! If you can, I would love it so that 3 is flipped and looks like he is looking down at the name of posters below me.  This might be daunting, but I know you will do great. Will rep and cred of course


----------



## andrea (Oct 5, 2012)

PROJECTS


 (Mis)
 (wallpaper)
 (Mis)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Sera)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Sera)
 (Sera)
 (Sera)


YOU CAN REQUEST
NO MORE GIFS OR REQUESTS DIRECTED AT ME
​


----------



## neruta uzemoki (Oct 5, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Type*: signature
*Worker*: Sera
*Stock*: Linked 
*Size*: Maximum allowed size for new member.
*Effects*: If you have something specific in mind, tell us
*Border*: Like this : 
*Text*: The same text as in the picture ^ 
*Other info*: The text written in the sky of the signature, the ?above & beyond? part more to the top right, from a little next to the tip of the flag on the top, towards the sun. Then ?trance around the world?under it, under the tip of the top of the boat, on the same line as the end of the sealine, the straight line that seperates sea and sky.

I would like both texts to be written like this:


Same color of text, same everything of text, except give it a cloud border, make it a cloud text.




Thank you in advance!


----------



## Sera (Oct 5, 2012)

Sorry, no more request for me. I've been pretty busy lately and will only do the requests I have now for the time being.


----------



## andrea (Oct 5, 2012)

PROJECTS


 (Mis)
 (wallpaper)
 (Mis)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Sera)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Sera)
 (Sera)
 (Sera)


REQUESTS ARE CLOSED
​


----------



## andrea (Oct 6, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Ech?ux_ 
















*Rep&cred*

​


----------



## andrea (Oct 6, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Kyuujin_ 












*Rep&cred*

​


----------



## andrea (Oct 6, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Vampire Princess_ 










*Rep&cred*

​


----------



## andrea (Oct 6, 2012)

PROJECTS


 (Mis)
 (Mis)
 (Sera)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Sera)
 (Sera)
 (Sera)


YOU CAN REQUEST
NO MORE REQUESTS DIRECTED AT SERA
​


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 6, 2012)

Type: Set
Worker: whoever is okay
Stock: 
Size: Best to make it look awesome
Effects: ^
Border: Your choice
Text: Nope
Other info: 

Thanks by now!


----------



## andrea (Oct 6, 2012)

PROJECTS


 (Mis)
 (Mis)
 (Sera)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Sera)
 (Sera)
 (Sera)
 (Ly)


YOU CAN REQUEST
NO MORE REQUESTS DIRECTED AT SERA
​


----------



## Lovely Hope (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi..:33
Request: Set..
Worker: Ly..
Stock: 
Size: Senior avy..Junior sig..
Border: Your choice..
Effects: As you like..
Thanks in advance..


----------



## andrea (Oct 6, 2012)

PROJECTS


 (Mis)
 (Mis)
 (Sera)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Sera)
 (Sera)
 (Sera)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)


REQUESTS ARE CLOSED
​


----------



## Vampire Princess (Oct 7, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Spoiler*: _Vampire Princess_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks so much!


----------



## Sera (Oct 7, 2012)

^ Sig off please.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 8, 2012)

May I please get a max size avatar of this gif please? Try to get all of the hair if you can do not really need the left side with all the background or the little bit of the right.


----------



## andrea (Oct 8, 2012)

Sorry but requests are closed for now.


----------



## andrea (Oct 8, 2012)

There are other shops in this section, or you can wait until we open requests again.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 8, 2012)

Understood     .


----------



## andrea (Oct 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Scratchy_ 












*Rep&cred*

​


----------



## andrea (Oct 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Agsrower_ 












*Rep&cred*

​


----------



## Scratchy (Oct 9, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Spoiler*: _Scratchy_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good as always. Thanks :33


----------



## Ice (Oct 9, 2012)

So you finally have space in your queue Lysandra?


----------



## andrea (Oct 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Sera_ 





sorry for the lower quality but the stocks were pretty bad 








*Rep&cred*

​


----------



## andrea (Oct 9, 2012)

Axel Almer said:


> So you finally have space in your queue Lysandra?



Yes, 3 slots are open 


PROJECTS


 (Mis)
 (Mis)
 (Sera)
 (Sera)
 (Sera)
 (Sera)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)


YOU CAN REQUEST
REQUESTS ARE CLOSED: SERA
​


----------



## Ice (Oct 9, 2012)

Request: Set
Worker: Lysandra! 
Stock: Avatar:

Signature: 
Size: 150x150 for avatar 
About this size for my signature: 
Border: None
Effects: Just try to give a dark undertone to both images.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## andrea (Oct 9, 2012)

PROJECTS


 (Mis)
 (Mis)
 (Sera)
 (Sera)
 (Sera)
 (Sera)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)


YOU CAN REQUEST
REQUESTS ARE CLOSED: SERA
​


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 9, 2012)

Hello.

Do you mind if I cancel my request with Misao? Seeing as how it has been a while. If it's alright with you, I'd like to make a new request.

Worker:Lysandra
Avy
Stock: 
Size: Senior/Also give me a 170x170 version, please.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## andrea (Oct 9, 2012)

Sure and sorry for the wait, I haven't seen Misao in a while 


PROJECTS


 (Mis)
 (Sera)
 (Sera)
 (Sera)
 (Sera)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)


YOU CAN REQUEST
REQUESTS ARE CLOSED: SERA
​


----------



## Sera (Oct 9, 2012)

[sp=Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel]
[/sp]Rep and cred please​


----------



## andrea (Oct 9, 2012)

PROJECTS


 (Mis)
 (Sera)
 (Sera)
 (Sera)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)


YOU CAN REQUEST

​


----------



## Melodie (Oct 9, 2012)

*Type*: Set
*Worker*: Anyone
*Stock*: , 
*Size*: Senior. Could I also have 170 x 170 of the avatar as well?
*Effects*: Up to you.
*Border*: Whatever suits the set, preferably with a border, though.​


----------



## andrea (Oct 9, 2012)

PROJECTS


 (Mis)
 (Sera)
 (Sera)
 (Sera)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)



YOU CAN REQUEST

​


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 9, 2012)

Request: Ava 150x150
Stock: 
Worker: Any
Effects: Up to worker


----------



## andrea (Oct 9, 2012)

PROJECTS


 (Mis)
 (Sera)
 (Sera)
 (Sera)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)




YOU CAN REQUEST

​


----------



## Gold Roger (Oct 9, 2012)

*Avatar
Worker: *Anyone
* Size:* Senior
*Effects: *Up to you
*Border:* Thin Black Border


----------



## Sera (Oct 9, 2012)

I'll take Gold Roger.


----------



## andrea (Oct 10, 2012)

PROJECTS


 (Mis)
 (Sera)
 (Sera)
 (Sera)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)


 (Sera)


YOU CAN REQUEST

​


----------



## Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel (Oct 10, 2012)

Sera said:


> [sp=Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel]
> [/sp]Rep and cred please​



Awesome! Repped+ you once. Will rep you another 2 times, every 24 hours. 

Btw, if there is something, i wanna change in the banner, can you make the changes?


----------



## Fay (Oct 10, 2012)

Requesting a set please : , ava: senior size, sig: junior size.


----------



## andrea (Oct 10, 2012)

PROJECTS


 (Mis)
 (Sera)
 (Sera)
 (Sera)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)


 (Sera)



YOU CAN REQUEST

​


----------



## Sera (Oct 10, 2012)

Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel said:


> Awesome! Repped+ you once. Will rep you another 2 times, every 24 hours.
> 
> Btw, if there is something, i wanna change in the banner, can you make the changes?



Glad you like it. Yes, you can. ^^


----------



## Sera (Oct 12, 2012)

[sp=Omega Reaper]


[/sp]Rep and cred please​


----------



## Sera (Oct 12, 2012)

[sp=Varrah]


[/sp]Rep and cred please​


----------



## andrea (Oct 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Moon~_ 














*Rep&cred*

​


----------



## andrea (Oct 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Lovely Hope_ 












*Rep&cred*

​


----------



## andrea (Oct 12, 2012)

Doing the avatars first cause they are easier.





*Spoiler*: _Santoryu_ 












*Spoiler*: _Ishamael_ 










*Rep&cred*

​


----------



## andrea (Oct 12, 2012)

PROJECTS


 (Mis)
 (Sera)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Sera)
 (Ly)


YOU CAN REQUEST

​


----------



## Fiona (Oct 12, 2012)

Hello there person i have never spoken to  

I would like to request a set in the form of an avatar and siggy please. 



Im REALLY sorry about the size i tried resizing it but my photo editor wont load 

You have complete creative freedom to do whatever you think is best. 

My fav color is ice blue though just so you know :33


Thank you very much


----------



## andrea (Oct 12, 2012)

Sig off please


PROJECTS


 (Mis)
 (Sera)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Sera)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)


YOU CAN REQUEST

​


----------



## Lovely Hope (Oct 12, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Spoiler*: _Lovely Hope_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you..
awesome..
will rep and cred..:33


----------



## Samehada (Oct 13, 2012)

Hopefully you won't mind, Sera, but I am repping you in advance just to make sure I get a rep in for ya.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 13, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Spoiler*: _Moon~_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy shit, yeeeess, thank you so much for doing it!


----------



## Sera (Oct 13, 2012)

Samehada said:


> Hopefully you won't mind, Sera, but I am repping you in advance just to make sure I get a rep in for ya.



No problem. ^^


----------



## Sera (Oct 13, 2012)

*@Samehada* I should be able to do your set tomorrow. Sorry about the wait.

[sp=Gold Roger]
  [/sp]Rep and cred please​


----------



## Samehada (Oct 13, 2012)

Sera said:


> *@Samehada* I should be able to do your set tomorrow. Sorry about the wait.



It is completely fine. No worries


----------



## andrea (Oct 13, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Axel Almer_ 












*Rep&cred*

​


----------



## Ice (Oct 13, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Spoiler*: _Axel Almer_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Lysandra! 

I'll rep you as soon as I can. I need to spread.


----------



## Vermin (Oct 13, 2012)

*Type:* signature
*Worker:* any
*Stock: * 
*Size:* can the size of it be similar to the stock please
*Effects:* something simimar to my avatar
*Border:* whatever looks good

thank you so much :33 will rep and cred


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 13, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> Doing the avatars first cause they are easier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brilliant! Better then I had anticipated.


----------



## andrea (Oct 13, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Melodie_ 














*Rep&cred*

​


----------



## andrea (Oct 13, 2012)

PROJECTS


 (Mis)
 (Sera)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)



YOU CAN REQUEST

​


----------



## Samehada (Oct 14, 2012)

Im pretty impressed how quickly you guys are plowing through last weeks requests. There was a shit ton


----------



## andrea (Oct 14, 2012)

I get things done pretty quickly when I'm inspired and/or motivated and get off my lazy ass


----------



## Sera (Oct 14, 2012)

^ Same for me.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 14, 2012)

Request: Lysandra

Size: Senior

Just an avatar

Stock: 

Effects: Purple

Text: Former Admiral Z

Make it look similar to the Shiki set please


----------



## andrea (Oct 14, 2012)

1. Your sig is on.

2. Try to find a bigger stock please.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 14, 2012)

Sorry but that's the best stock I could find.


----------



## andrea (Oct 14, 2012)

Alright I'll give it a go but probably won't turn out as good as you expect.


PROJECTS


 (Mis)
 (Sera)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)

 (Ly)


YOU CAN REQUEST

​


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 14, 2012)

I'll keep looking too though


----------



## Sera (Oct 14, 2012)

[sp=Samehada]I hope it's okay.



[/sp]credit please​


----------



## Samehada (Oct 14, 2012)

You're awesome. 

Creddited and 2nd rep.


----------



## Sera (Oct 14, 2012)

Samehada said:


> You're awesome.
> 
> Creddited and 2nd rep.



You didn't have to. xD

I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Melodie (Oct 15, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Spoiler*: _Melodie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you Lys, it's beautiful. ​


----------



## Krippy (Oct 15, 2012)

Can you resize this to a senior set?

Avy: 

Sig:

you can add some effects if you feel like it.

Thanks.


----------



## Sera (Oct 15, 2012)

^ If you want it re-sized bigger, the quality won't be very good.


----------



## Krippy (Oct 15, 2012)

^ Okay then I will just give you the original stocks and you can remake it.

Ava:
Sig: 
Effects : Anything you want, but similar to the original one I posted if you dont mind. 
border: thin black
Text: "You do this shit for money, I do this shit for fun" 
worker: anybody available. :33

Thanks!


----------



## andrea (Oct 15, 2012)

PROJECTS


 (Mis)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)

 (Ly)



YOU CAN REQUEST

​


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 15, 2012)

Is this a better picture Ly?


----------



## andrea (Oct 15, 2012)

No. Don't worry I'll use the original one.


----------



## Immortal (Oct 15, 2012)

Hello, I have a request here that any of you can take.

I'd like a senior set, stock for the avi and signature will be below. The only effects request is that I'd like a bit of a "fancier" border. I liked the border in Sera's first signature example a good amount. Feel free to do whatever you think looks best. For text I'd like my name, Immortal, somewhere in the corner or whatever small. And if I could see this in two versions, one that only has "Childish Gambino" on the signature (larger than my name) and another with just the quote "Everything I'm sayin' I'm Super Saiyan like Goku." in whatever fashion you think looks best. Thank you so much in advance!

Actually, I don't know which image I'd like to be the avatar and which I'd like to be the signature... just use whichever stock you think is better suited for the signature and use the other image for the avatar (I don't like sets with the same exact image for both) Again, thank you so much in advance 

[] []


----------



## andrea (Oct 16, 2012)

PROJECTS


 (Mis)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)

 (Ly)




YOU CAN REQUEST

​


----------



## Bonly (Oct 16, 2012)

A gif set please and anyone can do it.

Type: Set
Video:For the sig 
*Spoiler*: __ 



1st gif, 

and 2nd gif,


 For the Avatar 
Time frame:For Avatar can the gif be from 0:16-0:18.
For the sig can the 1st gif be the same amount of time as the video(if not possible to get all can I get it from 0:00-0:15?).
For the second gif can it be from 2:18-2:44(if not possible to get all of it can I get from 2:18-2:26?)
Size:Junior for all for all please.


----------



## Magic (Oct 16, 2012)

for the first one 150x200 avatar please keep the stuff inside the frame. crop outside the white frame

The second pic 150x 200 avy. Thank youuu


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 16, 2012)

Please cancel my request. Sorry.


----------



## andrea (Oct 17, 2012)

PROJECTS


 (Mis)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)



 (Ly)
 (Ly)


YOU CAN REQUEST

​


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 17, 2012)

Worker: Lysandra
Stock:
Size: Senior
Effects: Anything..nothing too flashy though.
Border: Dotted or Rounded(if you're able to do it either one is fine.
Text: None 
Other info: None

Thanks in advance!


----------



## andrea (Oct 17, 2012)

PROJECTS


 (Mis)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)



 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)


YOU CAN REQUEST

​


----------



## Matador (Oct 18, 2012)

Type: Set
Worker: Lysandra
Stock: 
Size: Senior Size for the Avy(150x150), you can choose the Size for the Signature
Effects: Nothing in Mind
Border: Dotted
Text: Nope
Other info: I'll Rep/Cred 

Thanks in Advance


----------



## andrea (Oct 18, 2012)

PROJECTS


 (Mis)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)



 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)


YOU CAN REQUEST

​


----------



## Escal0n (Oct 18, 2012)

Type: GIF Signature
Video: 
Time frame: 2:59 : 3:02 
Size: ~267px ? 150px , not more than 300kb
Border: I don't care, I think u will chose a great one 
..
I just want to make it look good, it should look like he would be walking without end (ignore this if you don't understand it )


----------



## andrea (Oct 18, 2012)

PROJECTS


 (Mis)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)



 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)


YOU CAN REQUEST
REQUESTS ARE CLOSED: GIFS, LYSANDRA

​


----------



## andrea (Oct 18, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Joo_ 




Misao is MIA since September so hope you don't mind if I did yours. I hope I got the effect right, I used Synn's tutorial ()






*Spoiler*: _Fay_ 












*Spoiler*: _Fiona_ 












*Rep&cred*

​


----------



## andrea (Oct 18, 2012)

PROJECTS


 (Sera)
 (Ly)
 (Sera)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)


YOU CAN REQUEST
REQUESTS ARE CLOSED: GIFS, LYSANDRA

​


----------



## Fay (Oct 18, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Spoiler*: _Joo_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you !


----------



## Sera (Oct 18, 2012)

I'll take Zoroark and Immortal.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 18, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Spoiler*: _Joo_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OMGSH  

I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Ice (Oct 19, 2012)

Sorry for bothering you Ly, but could you turn the avatar you made me(current one) into senior sized if it's not too much trouble?


----------



## andrea (Oct 19, 2012)

The original one I made you is senior sized. Just download it again.


----------



## Ice (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks Ly.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 20, 2012)

First time requesting here.

Type: Set
Worker: Dosent matter

Size: Senior
Effects: Whatever looks good
Border: Solid
Text: 
Other info:


----------



## Motochika (Oct 20, 2012)

Hello I'd like to make a request if you would indulge me so Lysandra. 

Avy Size: 125x125, thick azure blue border
Time:54:42-54:45

Sig Size: 300x170, same color request as the avy
Sig: 23:45-23:55
Do message if anything arises.


----------



## andrea (Oct 21, 2012)

@Shirosaki: Stock rejected, please choose a better one.

@Motochika: Requests for gifs are closed.


PROJECTS


 (Sera)
 (Ly)
 (Sera)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)



NO MORE GIFS OR REQUESTS FOR ME

​


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 21, 2012)

Avatar, senior size

Make it black and white, no other effects.

Black border

Thanks!


----------



## Motochika (Oct 21, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> @Motochika: Requests for gifs are closed.



Oh I'm sorry. I guess I missed it. XD Do pardon me.


----------



## Sera (Oct 21, 2012)

I'll take Super Goob.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh, alright. Deleted my earlier post. I hope this stock will do. 

Request: Set

Stock: 

Effects and stuff up to the maker.


----------



## Sera (Oct 22, 2012)

^ Link doesn't work.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 23, 2012)

Try now. **


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Oct 25, 2012)

Request: Senior sized avatar

Stock: 

Please just include the upper part of his body with his face.

Effects/Borders: whatever looks best.


----------



## andrea (Oct 25, 2012)

Sorry guys, been busy these last few days.


PROJECTS


 (Sera)
 (Ly)
 (Sera)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)

 (Sera)





REQUESTS ARE CLOSED

​


----------



## Pyro (Oct 25, 2012)

Edit: Oops, just saw that requests are closed. Disregard that post. I'll hit ya back up when you've got more time.


----------



## andrea (Oct 27, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Krippy_ 












*Rep&cred*

​


----------



## andrea (Oct 27, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _one piece fan_ 














*Rep&cred*

​


----------



## Krippy (Oct 27, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Spoiler*: _Krippy_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks great, thank you.


----------



## andrea (Oct 27, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _RemChu_ 










*Rep&cred*

​


----------



## Bonly (Oct 27, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Spoiler*: _one piece fan_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks so much its awesome .I have a question though,how would I keep the avatar as a gif?When I go to upload it,its just a still picture


----------



## andrea (Oct 27, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Cobalt_ 












*Rep&cred*

​


----------



## andrea (Oct 27, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _~Shadow~_ 












*Rep&cred*

​


----------



## Matador (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks.

Love the Set.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 27, 2012)

Thank! It looks great!


----------



## andrea (Oct 27, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Escal0n_ 










*Rep&cred*

​


----------



## andrea (Oct 27, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _St. Jimmy_ 












*Rep&cred*

​


----------



## andrea (Oct 27, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Shirosaki_ 












*Rep&cred*

​


----------



## andrea (Oct 27, 2012)

PROJECTS


 (Sera)
 (Sera)
 (Sera)
 <- can't see the stock



YOU CAN REQUEST

​


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 27, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Spoiler*: _St. Jimmy_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, looks great


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Oct 28, 2012)

Request: Set

Stock: 

Size: Senior

Effects and Borders: whatever looks best

Btw I want in the avatar the dude,not the alien looking thing.

Thanks.


----------



## andrea (Oct 28, 2012)

Stock is too small. Rejected.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 28, 2012)

Need a set done.

Stock: 

Effects: Whatever looks cool.
Size: Senior avatar. Don't make the sig too big.
Border: Rounded.
Worker: Doesn't matter.

If you can, make the avatar a gif switching between the girls' faces.


----------



## andrea (Oct 28, 2012)

PROJECTS


 (Sera)
 (Sera)
 (Sera)




YOU CAN REQUEST

​


----------



## NW (Oct 28, 2012)

*Senior Avatar:*

Stock: 

Size: 150x200

No effects.

Worker: Doesn't matter.


*Senior Signature*

GIF.

Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bZkp7q19f0[/YOUTUBE]




Time: 1:54 - 2:02 (That whole scene in the elevator)

Worker: Doesn't matter.

Border: Dotted.

Size: Whatever looks good.

Thanks.


----------



## andrea (Oct 28, 2012)

PROJECTS


 (Sera)
 (Sera)
 (Sera)

 (Ly)



YOU CAN REQUEST

​


----------



## Sera (Oct 28, 2012)

[sp=Super Goob]
[/sp]Rep and cred please​


----------



## zetzume (Oct 29, 2012)

Type: Ava
Size: 125x125 and 150x150
Effects: Up to you
No borders. 
Stock:  <3


----------



## Tsubomii (Oct 29, 2012)

Hello, I want to reguest a Set:33

Worker: Lysandra
Stock for sig: 
Avatar Spoiler: 
Size: Junior
Effects: You choose the effects. 
Border: white Dotted

Thank you!


----------



## andrea (Oct 29, 2012)

PROJECTS


 (Sera)
 (Sera)

 (Ly)

 (Ly)



YOU CAN REQUEST

​


----------



## Omega Reaper (Oct 29, 2012)

Nvm this post, changing my request later.  Sorry.


----------



## Mayweather (Oct 31, 2012)

Type: set
Worker: anybody 
Stock: 
Size: Junior
Effects: amazing
Border: dotted on both avy and sig

Thank you.


----------



## Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel (Nov 1, 2012)

Type: Signature
Worker: Lysandra
Stock: 

Size: Medium
Effects: any just make it awesome
Border: n/a
Text: This was a part of my plan. 

Thank you.


----------



## andrea (Nov 1, 2012)

PROJECTS


 (Sera)
 (Sera)

 (Ly)

 (Ly)

 (Ly)



YOU CAN REQUEST

​


----------



## Saishin (Nov 1, 2012)

Set request 

Size: senior
Effects and border: up to you 
Avatar: focused on the guy with brown hair,the one at the center of the pic


----------



## andrea (Nov 1, 2012)

PROJECTS


 (Sera)
 (Sera)

 (Ly)

 (Ly)

 (Ly)




YOU CAN REQUEST

​


----------



## Legend (Nov 2, 2012)

Hope this is good enough quality

Senior Set Please

Stock:


Text: Red Hood and the Outlaws
Design: Your Choice
Worker: Any


----------



## andrea (Nov 2, 2012)

PROJECTS


 (Sera)
 (Sera)

 (Ly)

 (Ly)

 (Ly)





YOU CAN REQUEST

​


----------



## Necessary Evil (Nov 3, 2012)

_
-*Type*: Set.
-*Worker*: Lysandra.
-*Stock*: []
-*Size*: Senior [make an extra avatar 150x200].
-*Effects*: Just make it cool.
-*Border*: Dotted.
-*Text*: Avatar : *NE* , Signature : *Necessary Evil* with a cool font.
-*Other info*: Take your time.
_​


----------



## Fiona (Nov 3, 2012)

Hey Lys  

I have had this set for the last few weeks and was wondering if you think you could do something with it or not :33 I know white is sometimes hard to mess with, but just let me know you dont think you can because i have other stock i could use  If you think you can I just want a typical Avy Siggy set with rounded corners and you have free reign on everything else. You havent let me down yet :33


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi Lysandra



I would like to request a signature. THe stock above is the stock I want you to use, and I want the signature to be the Star Wars logo in the stock. The logo itself in the stock is already pretty awesome, but if you feel you can make it even better, then go ahead. I don't want an avatar or set, just signature. Thank you


----------



## Laura (Nov 4, 2012)

Hey can you please make a 150x150 avatar out of this? Maybe one with rounded corners and one without? A 150x175 version would be nice too. 



I don't have any preference for who does it.

Thank you! :33


----------



## andrea (Nov 4, 2012)

PROJECTS


 (Sera)
 (Sera)

 (Ly)

 (Ly)

 (Ly)


 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)





REQUESTS ARE CLOSED

​


----------



## andrea (Nov 5, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Butō Rengoob_ 












*Spoiler*: _No Worries_ 












*Spoiler*: _zetzume_ 










*Rep&cred*

​


----------



## andrea (Nov 5, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Tsubomii_ 












*Spoiler*: _Mayweather_ 












*Rep&cred*

​


----------



## andrea (Nov 5, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel_ 










*Rep&cred*

​


----------



## andrea (Nov 5, 2012)

PROJECTS


 (Sera)
 (Sera)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)




REQUESTS ARE STILL CLOSED

​


----------



## NW (Nov 5, 2012)

Thank you. 

Edit: 24ed. 

Will rep as soon as possible and will make sure to cred.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 5, 2012)

requests are closed, just read the posts


----------



## andrea (Nov 6, 2012)

Sorry guys, got a massive load of work on my plate IRL and my workers here are all AWOL 

And yeah requests are closed


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 6, 2012)

Hey lysandra, I was just wondering if you could do the signature the way you were going to do it(whatever that was), but also do another except change the color palette to reddish. Ya know, Jedi and sith. You don't have to, but I figured since its just a color change it shouldnt take more then a couple minutes whenever you do decide to do my request.


----------



## andrea (Nov 6, 2012)

Sure I'll see what I can do when I get to it


----------



## andrea (Nov 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Saishin_ 












*Spoiler*: _Legend_ 












*Spoiler*: _Necessary Evil_ 












*Rep&cred*

​


----------



## andrea (Nov 9, 2012)

Will finish the rest later


PROJECTS


 (Sera)
 (Sera)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)




REQUESTS ARE STILL CLOSED

​


----------



## Sera (Nov 9, 2012)

[sp=Zoroark]
[/sp]Rep and cred​


----------



## andrea (Nov 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Fiona_ 












*Spoiler*: _Goova_ 












*Spoiler*: _Agsrower_ 












*Rep&cred*

​


----------



## andrea (Nov 10, 2012)

PROJECTS


 (Sera)



YOU CAN REQUEST

​


----------



## ℛei (Nov 11, 2012)

Lys 

request: set
size: senior
stock: 

make it hot,dear!Thanks


----------



## andrea (Nov 11, 2012)

PROJECTS


 (Sera)
 (Ly)



YOU CAN REQUEST

​


----------



## Seiji (Nov 11, 2012)

Type: Set
Stock: 
Size: Junior/ 125 x 125
Borders and effects: Up to you. 

Thanks.


----------



## andrea (Nov 11, 2012)

Sig off first


PROJECTS


 (Sera)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)



YOU CAN REQUEST

​


----------



## Seiji (Nov 11, 2012)

Oops. Sorry bout that. Done.


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Nov 11, 2012)

*Request:* Set
*Worker:* Lysandra
*Ava Stock:* Junior Size 
*Sig Stock:* 450x200  
*Effects:* Nothing specific,Whatever you choose, But have some blue, and have Sig and Ava match color-wise,

Thanks


----------



## Sherlōck (Nov 11, 2012)

*Request:* Sig
*Worker:* Anyone
*Sig Stock:* 
*Effects:* Nothing specific,Whatever you choose.
*Text:*Dastan


----------



## andrea (Nov 11, 2012)

PROJECTS


 (Sera)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)




YOU CAN REQUEST

​


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 11, 2012)

*text*:Vespy somewhere on it in bold letters.
*effects* maybe have a black backround and with lightning bolts around here
*worker*:anyone
*Request*:sig
*Sig stock*:500x225


----------



## andrea (Nov 12, 2012)

PROJECTS


 (Sera)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)





YOU CAN REQUEST

​


----------



## OS (Nov 13, 2012)

A set please by whomever can take it since it's pretty simple.

Sig-
Borders-Square and black.
Just basically want the bottom panel  and getting his quote. (Actually, if possible, would like a switch like the avatar example I put on the bottom of the top and bottom panel please.

Avi-
a gif of her faces from the 3 panels.

I am looking for a transition like this.


Ok so it may not be soo easy but i see Ly has her hands full so if anyone else can help much appreciated.


----------



## Aleeight (Nov 13, 2012)

Type: Set
Worker: Anyone
Stock: 
Size: Junior
Effects: Just the woman in the avatar. Other than that, your choice.
Border: Your choice

Thank you so much!


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 14, 2012)

I got one I got one!

Type: Set.
Size: Senior

Avatar stock



I want that as the avatar 

Sig Stock: 



That as the sig. and across the Sig I would love for it to say "I'll be waiting" 

effects and borders are up to you. And I have no worker preference x3


----------



## andrea (Nov 14, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> Ok so it may not be soo easy but i see Ly has her hands full so if anyone else can help much appreciated.



That's very nice but I'm the only one that does gifs anyway so 


PROJECTS


 (Sera)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)


 (Ly)





YOU CAN REQUEST

​


----------



## Necessary Evil (Nov 14, 2012)

I want one set with these two stocks :

Avatar :  make sure you show a lot of Gaaras muscles in the avatar.

Signature : 

Size : Senior.

Everything else is up to you, just make it look awesome.


----------



## andrea (Nov 14, 2012)

How about you wear the other set I made you first.


----------



## Necessary Evil (Nov 14, 2012)

lol, totally forgot about it.


----------



## andrea (Nov 14, 2012)

PROJECTS


 (Sera)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)


 (Ly)






YOU CAN REQUEST

​


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Nov 14, 2012)

Request signature.

Size: senior

Stock: 

Effects/Borders: whatever looks best.

But I want that you add next to his face. "I can be romantically minded too" the coulor of this text should be red.

Worker: Lysandra


----------



## andrea (Nov 14, 2012)

Sorry guys but I'm gonna have to close requests since I'm pretty much working alone these days 


PROJECTS


 (Sera)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)
 (Ly)


 (Ly)



 (Ly)



REQUESTS ARE CLOSED

​


----------



## andrea (Nov 14, 2012)

ANNOUNCEMENT


I'm currently considering hiring one more worker to help out with the shop. 

What I'm looking for: 
-someone with experience working with PS-
-can make gifs (both from a picture and from videos)-
-must be an active member-

I only take on 5 requests at a time and as you can see requests pile up fast around here so you'll have plenty of opportunity for work. However I'm looking for someone that can significantly contribute to the shop so if it's a busy time for you then please don't apply.

PM me some examples of your work if interested and I'll get back to you!



​


----------



## andrea (Nov 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Reiki_ 





I saved it as nosebleed.png








*Rep&cred*

​


----------



## andrea (Nov 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Nate River_ 





Worst gif stock ever








*Rep&cred*

​


----------



## andrea (Nov 14, 2012)

PROJECTS


 (Sera)
 (Ly)


 (Ly)



 (Ly)



YOU CAN REQUEST

​


----------



## ℛei (Nov 15, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Spoiler*: _Reiki_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



faptastic 

I love it.Thanks


----------



## Ruthie512 (Nov 15, 2012)

THANK YOU!!.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 15, 2012)

Hey Lysandra, been quite awhile.

Request Type - Set
Worker - Lysandra
Stock - 
Size - Junior, but I would like to have a separate avatar that is 150x150.
Border - Rounded
Effects - Keep it relatively simple, not too much effects. Make it look good 


Do what you do best! And take as much time as you need.


----------



## andrea (Nov 15, 2012)

PROJECTS


 (Sera)
 (Ly)


 (Ly)



 (Ly)
 (Ly)




YOU CAN REQUEST

​


----------



## Oceania (Nov 15, 2012)

umm can you just resize this gif so I can use it for an ava. 

pretty please.


----------



## andrea (Nov 15, 2012)

Spoiler tag that seizure-inducing thing and maybe. This would be better suited for the general request thread though.


----------



## Uzumaki Mito (Nov 15, 2012)

May I have a dotted border on , please? I've already resized it to 150x150 and edited the color to my liking, so the border is all I need.

Thank you bunches.


----------



## andrea (Nov 15, 2012)

VM'd. You two are lucky I had PS opened. In the future please direct simple resize/border requests to the .


----------



## Seiji (Nov 15, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Spoiler*: _Nate River_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm going to find a truly awesome Near stock, come back here and make you proud. 

I mean, thanks much.


----------



## andrea (Nov 15, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _ZeroWolf123_ 





Didn't like the avatar stock too much so made you an ava from the sig stock as well








*Rep&cred*

​


----------



## andrea (Nov 15, 2012)

PROJECTS


 (Sera)


 (Ly)



 (Ly)
 (Ly)




YOU CAN REQUEST

​


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Nov 15, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Spoiler*: _ZeroWolf123_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot it all looks great, Both of the avatars, and especially the sig


----------



## andrea (Nov 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Immortal_ 





Tried to follow your instructions as much as possible... hope the border is 'fancy' enough







[SP=no border]


[/SP]





*Rep&cred*

​


----------



## andrea (Nov 16, 2012)

PROJECTS




 (Ly)



 (Ly)
 (Ly)




YOU CAN REQUEST
*> ** <*

​


----------



## Immortal (Nov 16, 2012)

You're the best Ly.


----------



## Cobalt (Nov 17, 2012)

Type: Set
Worker: Anyone
Stock: 
Size: 150x200 Avatar
Effects: None
Border: Dark Green Border
Text: None
Other info: Nothing Really


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Nov 17, 2012)

Hello. :33

Type: Set
Worker: Anyone
Stock: Can you use ? I fear for the quality being somewhat low. If you can't, use  one instead. 
Size: Senior
Effects: Nothing specific
Border: Solid, black
Text: Nope.
Other info: Nope.


----------



## andrea (Nov 17, 2012)

PROJECTS




 (Ly)
 (Sera)


 (Ly)
 (Ly)





REQUESTS CLOSED
*> ** <*

​


----------



## Sera (Nov 19, 2012)

I'll take Aleeight.


----------



## andrea (Nov 19, 2012)

Just that? :<


----------



## Sera (Nov 19, 2012)

Sorry, I can't commit myself to more than one at a time atm.


----------



## andrea (Nov 20, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Vespy89_ 










*Spoiler*: _Original Sin_ 












*Rep&cred*

​


----------



## andrea (Nov 20, 2012)

PROJECTS


(fix stock)
 (Sera)


 (Ly)
 (Ly)





REQUESTS CLOSED

​


----------



## Slam Demon (Nov 20, 2012)

*Type:* Set
*Worker:* I don't mind 
*Stock:* 

If that doesn't work, the direct link is 
*Size:* 150x150 
*Effects:* Trans everything from the background first, then coloured to match how it looks in the coloured manga, if possible, will probably need resizing in order to fit in my sig. For the avatar, just a close of of his face will do
*Border:* You can choose 
*Text:* No, thank you
*Other info:* I've requested a name change to 'Slam Demon', not sure if thats relevant or not , but just incase I suddenly disappear.

EDIT: It says requests closed, I'm sorry. Should I go elsewhere?


----------



## andrea (Nov 20, 2012)

Yeah, you should go elsewhere.


----------



## andrea (Nov 20, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Dastan_ 










*Rep&cred*

​


----------



## OS (Nov 20, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Spoiler*: _Vespy89_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



arguably the best set ever made for me. Sorry Synn


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 20, 2012)

I come, not for a request, but to propose a question; 

Just how you have certain sizes for avatars, 100x100, 150x150, 150x200, etc... Does it work the same way for Profile Pictures? How large can they be and what do you have to do to earn that size?


----------



## andrea (Nov 20, 2012)

It just depends on if you're junior or senior. Go to User CP then Edit Profile Pic on the left and it should tell you your size limit.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 21, 2012)

Ah, many thanks 

I'll stop bugging you guys now


----------



## Omega Reaper (Nov 21, 2012)

nvm.  sorry.


----------



## andrea (Nov 22, 2012)

Sorry, requests are closed for now.


PROJECTS

 (Sera)


 (Ly)
 (Ly)





REQUESTS CLOSED

​


----------



## andrea (Nov 22, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _TeenRyu_ 












*Rep&cred*

​


----------



## andrea (Nov 22, 2012)

PROJECTS

 (Sera)

 (Ly)
 (Ly)





YOU CAN REQUEST

​


----------



## Anarch (Nov 22, 2012)

*Senior Set Request
*


*Avatar : *one 150x150 and one 150x200 for the guy in the middle. Same for the guy on the right too. ( I know that is 4 avatars total, I hope that isn't too much :33 I need the regular sized ones because I may lose my large ava privilege by the time you're done.)

*Sig :* Just a little smaller than max. height.

Borders, effects etc up to you but if I may make a suggestion - not too many effects since the stock is already pretty colourful.

*Worker :* Lysandra

Sorry if I've rambled on too much 

Many many thanks in advance, this will be my best set ( hopefully ) and I'll wear it for a long long time.


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 22, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Spoiler*: _TeenRyu_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Amazing, Love it Ly!


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 22, 2012)

*Senior Request:* Profile Picture (170x170) & signature

*Worker:* Anyone

*Details: *I'm trying to get into the holiday spirit, so I'm wondering if you could do something nice for me 

*Border:* Could I get a dotted border patterned with red and green, like christmas lights? Could I also just get a regularly dotted one?

*Profile Pic:* 

*Details:* Focus it on Link. Is it possible to make his clothes nice and red? And could you add snowflakes in the background other than it being black? If not, then a subtle, hardly-noticed background would do

*Signature: *

*Details: *Again, could you make Link's clothes red and the tip of his hat a white puff like he's Santa or something?  Is it also possible to make the grass appear to be snow?  And could you add christmas lights/decorations to the train? 

I know this is a lot to ask, and it sounds like I'm getting carried away. If this is too much you could simply just make Link's clothes red in the Sig 

Much appreciated! I'm looking forward to this


----------



## andrea (Nov 22, 2012)

PROJECTS

 (Sera)

 (Ly)
 (Ly)


 (Ly)





YOU CAN REQUEST

​


----------



## Cobalt (Nov 22, 2012)

Uhm.. can I change my stock?


Type: Set
Worker: Anyone
Avatar:
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://cdn.bulbagarden.net/upload/5/51/229Houndoom.png



Signature: 
Size: Avatar 150x200
Effects: I'd like the signature to have a fiery background.. can you try to remove the white background?
Border: Rounded
Text: None
Other info: None


----------



## andrea (Nov 22, 2012)

^I can't see the sig stock and do you have a bigger one for the avatar?

Seriously, people, please *check if the link to your stock works before requesting*. Pro tip: most direct links from fansites DO NOT WORK. Go to imgur.com, choose the Web option and paste the link to your image there, and use the links from _there_. If it doesn't work, then it's probably a bad link. Find another source or another stock.

If there isn't an option to enlarge the image, or if enlarging the image just reloads the page (like that shitty site fanpop does), I will consider your stock BAD STOCK.

From now on I will not add anyone else to the list until their stocks are working properly. It's not my job to go stock hunting.


----------



## Cobalt (Nov 22, 2012)

Avatar and Signature


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 22, 2012)

I changed the profile picture to an imgur link. I felt like you were talking to me as well


----------



## andrea (Nov 23, 2012)

PROJECTS













REQUESTS ARE CLOSED

​


----------



## andrea (Nov 24, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Aleeight_ 












*Spoiler*: _Necessary Evil_ 















*REP&CRED*

​


----------



## andrea (Nov 24, 2012)

UP NEXT








REQUESTS ARE CLOSED

​


----------



## Aleeight (Nov 24, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Spoiler*: _Aleeight_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh wow...I seriously love the border you used on it. Thank you so much Lysandra!​


----------



## andrea (Nov 25, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Hakan Erkan_ 












*Spoiler*: _Sasume Uchiha_ 












*Spoiler*: _Cobalt_ 












*REP&CRED*

​


----------



## andrea (Nov 25, 2012)

UP NEXT





YOU CAN REQUEST

​


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Nov 25, 2012)

Awesome work as usual.^^


----------



## Vash (Nov 25, 2012)

Senior ava request:

Stock: 
Effects: can you do something similar to  ava?
Border: Same as my current ava.

Thanks.


----------



## Cobalt (Nov 25, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Spoiler*: _Hakan Erkan_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice thank you!


----------



## andrea (Nov 25, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Blazing CobaltX_ 












*REP&CRED*

​


----------



## andrea (Nov 25, 2012)

UP NEXT





YOU CAN REQUEST

​


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Nov 25, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Spoiler*: _Blazing CobaltX_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 25, 2012)

Requesting a set piece.

Stock: 
Size: 150x150 Avy and any size sig.
Effects: Feel free to go wild.
Borders: Rounded borders sound nice, but feel free to chose whatever you think looks the best is fine with me.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## andrea (Nov 25, 2012)

UP NEXT






YOU CAN REQUEST

​


----------



## Krippy (Nov 25, 2012)

Requesting 2 sigs 

Stock #1: 
stock #2: 
size: senior 
effects and borders: whatever looks best :33

Thanks.


----------



## andrea (Nov 26, 2012)

UP NEXT







YOU CAN REQUEST

​


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 26, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Spoiler*: _Hakan Erkan_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, will wear asap.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 26, 2012)

150x150 avatar with a border please centered on the little girl

If you want to edit the image in my sig to make it look cooler that also fine but the avatar alone will be enough

Thanks


----------



## andrea (Nov 26, 2012)

^sent you a vm


----------



## NW (Nov 26, 2012)

Requesting for a friend. 

Junior set

Stosk: 

Effects: Whatever you want or whatever looks good

Border: whatever you want or whatever looks good.


----------



## andrea (Nov 26, 2012)

^sig off first


----------



## NW (Nov 26, 2012)

Shit, always forget. . Done.


----------



## andrea (Nov 26, 2012)

UP NEXT








YOU CAN REQUEST

​


----------



## Fiona (Nov 27, 2012)

Hello  

I cant remember if you did trans or not, i usually ask Starr but her thread is closed  

I just want this trans'd and resized. As big as you can make it while still being within the sig rules of course 



If you dont do trans im sorry for the post


----------



## Ishamael (Nov 27, 2012)

Requesting set
Ava:  (the guy)
Sig:  (robot in middle)
Effects: up to you


----------



## Kyuuzen (Nov 27, 2012)

Type: Set
Stock: 
Size/time (for gifs):
Effects/border/text/etc: 

Effects: Something that goes with the stock.
Border: Half Rounded
Text: Angels scream(fancy-looking cursive font here, in a light blue), and the Devil CRY!(dark, demonic looking font here in red)

Thanks!


----------



## Ghost (Nov 27, 2012)

Can I get some effects and borders on these gifs?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## andrea (Nov 27, 2012)

@No Worries, Ishamael &Kyuujin: those stocks are HORRIBLE. I'll attempt something but it might not come out as good as you expect.
@Fiona: will send a vm


UP NEXT














YOU CAN REQUEST

​


----------



## Ninian (Nov 27, 2012)

*Requesting if allowed.*

Stock: []

Type: Set

Size: Junior

Effect: Your Choice.

Border: Dotted; preferably red.


----------



## andrea (Nov 27, 2012)

UP NEXT















REQUESTS ARE CLOSED

​


----------



## andrea (Dec 3, 2012)

sorry for the inactivity guys i've been too busy fawning over fictional vampires having sex i am an actual adult for reals

will get to these eventually somehow i promise


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 4, 2012)

I fawn over fictional sex all the time aswell.
I know that feel, take all yo' time in da world.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 4, 2012)

LOL

we all know how it feels


----------



## Anarch (Dec 4, 2012)

Aww but I'll lose my senior avy soon 

Take your time


----------



## Kyuuzen (Dec 6, 2012)

Gotta love dem fictional vampires.

Especially when they're protrayed by Nina Dobrev and Candice Accola.  Mmmm... Candice Accola...


----------



## Legend (Dec 8, 2012)

i dont think she's taking requests yet


----------



## jNdee~ (Dec 9, 2012)

ow. I'll remove it then


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 16, 2012)

.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 16, 2012)

.


----------



## andrea (Dec 19, 2012)

Sorry everyone, but I'm afraid I'm probably never going to get these requests done.

And I can't even hide behind my vampire excuse anymore. The truth is, for the past few weeks I haven't been able to do anything in Photoshop. Call it lack of inspiration or whatever, but I'm just not feeling it anymore. And with the holidays and my exams coming up I'll never have the time to manage this shop anymore. So yeah, sorry for taking up everyone's time for so long, but I don't wanna get into these requests now and half-ass them. Thanks for understanding.

I'm going to be closing this shop for the time being. I'm not sure if I'll be reopening it, but if I do it probably won't happen until February at least. Regardless, I am grateful for the time I've spent in this shop during these last few months, and it's all thanks to you guys. I'm afraid I can't offer more than an apology.

Merry Christmas everyone, and Happy New Year!


----------

